# (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik



## PCGH_Phil (1. Dezember 2013)

*(Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich vermisse hier einen passenden Thread zum Thema. Eine gute Anlage ist schließlich einigermaßen sinnlos, wenn sie nicht mit entsprechendem Material gefüttert wird.

Hier sollte dann aber auch nur wirklich gut produzierte Musik rein.
Gutes Indiz: Man mag einen Song, obwohl er aus einem Genre stammt, dass eigentlich überhaupt nicht dem persönlichen Geschmack entspricht. Zum Beispiel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8SQqHYGLxw

Jetzt seid ihr dran, ich will was hören


----------



## beren2707 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hmm, als Klassik-Fan ist es immer besonders schwer an möglichst rauscharm aufgenommene Fassungen zu kommen. Ich werfe da mal meinen aktuellen Favoriten ein (für die bestimmt zahlreichen Vivaldi-Fans ), der für mich die absolute Referenz für die Vier Jahreszeiten ist:

Le quattro stagioni

Für diejenigen, die damit nichts anfangen können: YT-Link (Vorsicht: Von der Qualität dort bitte nicht auf die CD schließen!). BTW: YT wie auch andere Streaming-Dienste und "Hi-Fi" in einem Wort schließen sich bereits grundsätzlich aus (mMn auch zum Reinhören, die Qualität differiert doch allzu häufig extrem). Auf CD kaufen, als FLAC (zumindest nicht als 128KB MP3, wenns geht ) auf die Platte rippen und genießen.

P.S.


PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Gutes Indiz: Man mag einen Song, obwohl er aus  einem Genre stammt, dass eigentlich überhaupt nicht dem  persönlichen Geschmack entspricht.



Nachtrag:
Um mich weiterhin in der Schiene Klassik zu bewegen: Wer Mozarts Requiem sucht, der wird wohl stundenlang nach diversen Interpreten googlen und letzlich keine CD finden, die in allen Belangen "Referenz" ist (Chor, Rauschen, Dynamik, Tempo, Tonart etc.). Ich habe nach langer Suche jedoch eine Fassung gefunden, die bislang für mich persönlich die wenigsten Schwachstellen hat und besonders von der Aufnahmequalität im Vergleich zu den anderen durchaus überzeugt:

Mozarts Reqium


----------



## PCGH_Phil (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ja, YT ist extrem schwankend, was Qualität angeht. Eigentlich verwunderlich, denn wenn man sich beim Uploaden nicht saudämlich anstellt, passt's eigentlich schon. Zumindest als Höreindruck :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFSn0w636vQ

Bei Klassik ist es wirklich nicht ganz einfach, rauscharmes Material zu bekommen. Aber es geht, sogar wenn man sich da nicht wirlich auskennt. Ein paar passende Schlagwörter beim Googlen können helfen. Z.B. EMI (Benötigte Zeit für die Suche: 2 Minuten) 

[EDIT:] Voilà:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92mCoryclsk

[EDIT 2]: Hoppla, grad erst den Link von dir gesehen^^. Passt doch.


----------



## debalz (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich würde mich hier eher über Vinyl/CD-Tipps freuen  - Vinyl/CD´s, welche besonders gut aufgenommen sind und dem Kopfhörer, am besten mit zugehörigem KHV oder eben den Lautsprechern ihre Existensberechtigung geben. Das darunter auch Stücke sein können die nicht unbedingt den eigenen Hörgewohnheiten folgen kann schonmal vorkommen, von daher gebe ich dem TE in diesem Punkt recht. Ist mir z.B. bei diesen CD´s passiert

Kathrin Scheer - Rare
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms (remastered)
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon (remastered)
Diana Krall - The girl in the other room


----------



## Hänschen (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Oha Phil das Lied von Ruhrpott lässt starke Erinnerungen an die (eher unfreiwillig) verkifften alten Zeiten aufkommen 
Da gab es ja auch schon diese Melodien die einen wegdriften lassen wie Rödelheim Hartreim Projekt, DrDre, Cypress Hill etc. die haben alle diesen Rhythmus ...

Oh und ich weiss was dir an dem Lied gefallen könnte: die Stille zwischen den Stellen wo der Typ singt und der Melodie, das klingt sehr professionell 
Das Infected Mushroom Lied scheint sehr gut aufgenommene Instrumente/Bass zu bieten ... prima das habe ich zB. bei David Lynch letztens gehört.
Bei Klassik ist es schade dass man die Story nicht versteht um die es sich dreht, denn es ist sowas wie ein Film mit Musik erzählt ...

 Edit: natürlich den Anspieltip vergessen :  "Treasures of Asia - Earth and Sunshine"   das könnt ihr euch als WAV auf (glaub) Musicload holen, da rumpeln die Trommeln ^^


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

debalz: Katrin Scheer kenn ich noch nicht, die anderen drei Alben hab ich schon  Vinyl gönn ich mir erst zum Beginn vom nächsten Jahr, daher bin ich da noch nicht so ganz auf dem Laufenden... Einen halbwegs anständigen Player hab ich immerhin schon (irgendein Technics, die Modellnummer weiß ich leider nicht mehr auswendig, aber der bringt gebraucht so um die 200 Euro auf Ebay), muss aber noch fit gemacht werden.

Die Albennamen machen aber Sinn:

Also, Nachtrag: 
Ruhrpott AG (RAG) - Unter Tage (CD ist schon ganz schön teuer, will gar nicht wissen, was Vinyl kostet^^)
Infected Mushroom - Converting Vegetarians (Die Vinyls von denen sind auch sackteuer, IM the Supervisor kostet mal geschmeidig 1.400€) 
Riccardo Muti - Mozart Requiem & Ave Verum (EMI Classics)

Dredg - The Pariah, the Parrot and the Delusion - Gathering Pebbles
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfqi6QWW53E

Trampled Under Foot - Badlands - Bad, Bad Feeling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5GC1ufe6Pw
Sound im Video taugt nix, daher [HQ]

David Munyon - Pretty Blue - On the Autobahn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaZfEzaYnfU


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ehm Youtube Videos posten in einem Thread wo ausschließlich "außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik". Die Audiospur auf Youtube hat max. 192 kbit/s ! Für mich fängt "hörbar" ab 320k MP3 an, "gut" ab CD/Flac 44,1 khz und "außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik" würde ich Material auf DVD-A, SACD oder Schallplatte nennen.

Das nur von der reinen Qualität her. Wie gut die Musik abgemischt wurde hat mit der reinen Audioqualität natürlich nichts zu tun. Klar kann man auch bei 192kbit/s zwischen ner Loudnesswar Aufnahme und ner richtig guten unterscheiden aber für den Gesamteindruck müssen jedoch beide Sachen passen.

Aber nun denn...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FwNOmS78q-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sollte man auf jeden Fall auf Platte/CD hören! Habs selber in beiden Formaten und ich muss sagen die Platte gefällt mir besser.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

@TheBadFrag: Ja stimmt, die YT-Videos sind in 192 kBit (die geposteten jedenfalls). Die sind aber auch als "Demo" gedacht damit du vielleicht Interesse an der CD bekommst, nicht um sie dir von Youtube runter zu leechen 

Zwischen 320kbit und FLAC glaube ich zwar einen Unterschied zu hören, aber eventuell ist das auch ein Placebo-Effekt. SACDs hab ich mittlerweile ein paar, das hört man dann allerdings wirklich... Und Loudnesswar geht gar nicht mehr, diese "Musik" hab ich mir durch meilenweit bessere Aufnahmen versaut... 256K mit variabler Bitrate sind bei mir untere Grenze, da fehlt dann schon deutlich was, hab deswegen ein paar CDs doppelt kaufen müssen (MP3, dann nochmal als optisches Medium, jetzt mach ich's andersrum, dann krieg ich die Mp3s sofort und die CD für den Notfall später). Trotzdem, zum reinhören reicht's ja wohl. Wenn du nicht irgendeinen der wenigen überlebenden Plattenläden kennst, musst du dir die CDs mit einem 50 Euro Sennheiser bei Mediamarkt anhören, während im Hintergrund 50 Cent oder so was dudelt, das klingt auch nicht besser


----------



## Hänschen (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

So manches Lied auf YouTube klingt verdammt gut, man muss halt irgendwo ein bisschen zurückstecken.
 Mir fiel es anfangs auch schwer von meinem Harman/Kardon Boliden auf den SMSL SA-50 runterzuspeccen, aber es hat nach einer Weile funktioniert !

 Harhar ... was wird passieren wenn ich morgen meine frisch gebastelten CT277MK2 an den H/K anschliesse


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Das gleiche wie bei mir, wenn ich neues Soundequipment habe? Ich höre die halbe Nacht durch, muss mich am nächsten Morgen mit hochdosierten Kaffeeinfusionen am Leben halten und mir das Gejammer von meinem Nachbarn anhören... 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber nun denn...



Macht Laune  Taugt die Remastered was? Die Kundenrezensionen sind ja recht positiv...

Mist, das ist ja Live!^^ Ziemlich gut für ein Live-Album aber ich mag's dann doch lieber aus dem Studio. Die hast du mir jetzt gleich zweimal verkauft


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Man muss schon wissen, worauf man zu achten hat, damit man die Qualitäten sehr schnell unterscheiden kann.
Da ich bis auf wenige (aber echt gute)Ausnahmen nur Rock/Classic Rock/Metal höre, kann ich es leider nur für diese Musikrichtung beschreiben.

Naja ich versuchs mal einige Worte zu fassen...
Bei Rock kann ich den Unterschied sehr schnell anhand der Crashbecken und Hi-hats raushören. Bei Abschnitten mit viel "Action" ist es am leichtesten, weil dort die Komprimierung extrem viel verschluckt. Bei komprimiertem Material hört sich ein Crashbecken ungefähr so an: DSSHILILILINGLILILILNG*sehr abruptes ende*. Bei unkomprimierter Musik hört es sich so an: DSHHHHHHZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz*läuft sehr leise aus*.
Grade MP3 bei 192k und darunter klingelt quasi nur. Wenn ein Crashbecken in einem Abschnitt angeschlagen wird, wo sonst nicht viel los ist oder sogar einzeln ein einer Pause, dann geht dieser Effekt sehr stark zurück.

Bei Gitrarren ist es vorallem der Bass, wo man es hört. Wenn ein tiefer Ton angeschlagen wird und die Saite(ja mit A) einfach nur schwingen gelassen wird, dann hört sich das bei komprimiertem Material manchmal einfach wie ein Sinuston an. Da aber Saiten nicht immer gleichmäßig schwingen hört man dann auf der unkomprimierten Variante ein "wummumumumumummmmmmmmmmm" anstatt einem einfachen Brummen.


So hier sind noch 2




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7tzi8wkYgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QyAx8H4w_9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich find die gut! ...die Version von der Platte is aber nen tucken besser.


----------



## Thallassa (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich kann leider aufgrund meines persönlichen Musikgeschmacks kaum dazu beitragen, vieles ist einfach nicht allzu super produziert, wie zB bei den Rock-Klassikern oder ähnlichem.

Aber zwei Beispiele möchte ich dennoch bringen:
1) Weil es mich überrascht hat, dass ich hier im Blindtest 13 / 20 Mal die FLAC heraushören konnte (Westone Um3X @ Xense an dem Tag) 
Ist natürlich statistisch noch kein wirklich verwertbares Ergebnis, hätte aber auch ein Equipmentlimit sein können - eine Bestätigung dafür zu finden ist schwierig, weil den Schmarrn kaum jemand hört:
Mich hat's stärker überrascht, dass ich meine, dass ein Unterschied besteht - hätte ich nicht gedacht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgL3aYqI-Ww

2) ist als FLAC eindeutig heraushörbar und, wie ich mich meinem limitierten Kenntnisstand über sowas urteilen kann, schön produziert. Und auch etwas "massentauglicher"
Gibt's hier gratis (Creative Commons License!), oder gegen Spende auch auf der Bandcamp-Seite des Künstlers (Jazzyspoon)
Das Lied welche ich meine ist #2 : Colder Winter (the Verb remix)
Außergewöhnlich emotional und (siehe Urteilsvermögen oben) schön produziert/anzuhören

3) Mal das Gegenteil, hier was für Audiophobe


----------



## Mr_Blonde (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hi,

gute Aufnahmen, die ich ausm Stehgreif empfehlen kann:

Mozart - Eine kleine Nachtmusik - Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
The Commodores - Nightshift
Madonna - Ray Of Light
Diana Krall - Live in Paris

Bunt gemischt und nicht zu viel auf einmal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Ich kann leider aufgrund meines persönlichen  Musikgeschmacks kaum dazu beitragen, vieles ist einfach nicht allzu  super produziert, wie zB bei den Rock-Klassikern oder ähnlichem.
> 
> Aber zwei Beispiele möchte ich dennoch bringen:
> 1)  Weil es mich überrascht hat, dass ich hier im Blindtest 13 / 20 Mal die  FLAC heraushören konnte (Westone Um3X @ Xense an dem Tag)
> ...


Hättest du das nicht im Vorfeld erwähnt, hätte ich erstmal die Wiedergabe gestoppt und meine Lautsprecherverkabelung überprüft bei dem Lied.
Naja nun gut Geschmack ist Geschmack und ich will auch nicht drüber ablästern. Mich würde aber mal interessieren, woran man bei der Musik festmachen kann, wie gut die klingt. Ich habs mir jetzt nen paar mal zu Gemüte geführt aber ich find da keinerlei Anhaltspunkt, worauf ich achten sollte.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja ich versuchs mal ein Worte zu fassen...


  Glorreich! Aber gut verständlich.

Foreigner hab ich auch (4 [Expanded]) 
Die andere kenn ich noch nicht... [Edit: taugt aber auch!]

@Thallassa: Thx, für den Link, da hör ich gleich mal rein... Wer weiß schon, was mir gefällt^^

3) *Üahgs!* Ist das Absicht?! Die Art von Kunst die ich nicht verstehe (à la sich nackt mit Senf und Ketchup beschmieren, über die Leinwand rollen und das dann voller Stolz auszustellen)?


----------



## Thallassa (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> 3) *Üahgs!* Ist das Absicht?! Die Art von Kunst die ich nicht verstehe (à la sich nackt mit Senf und Ketchup beschmieren, über die Leinwand rollen und das dann voller Stolz auszustellen)?



Das Wort Audiophob stand ja mit Absicht da - gibt noch weitaus schlimmeres was mir auch zu hart ist, ich hör die Richtung aber gerne zum entspannen. Steht hier wie gesagt als Gegenteil zum Rest des Threads. Gefallen muss das natürlich niemandem 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hättest du das nicht im Vorfeld erwähnt, hätte  ich erstmal die Wiedergabe gestoppt und meine Lautsprecherverkabelung  überprüft bei dem Lied.
> Naja nun gut Geschmack ist Geschmack und ich will auch nicht drüber  ablästern. Mich würde aber mal interessieren, woran man bei der Musik  festmachen kann, wie gut die klingt. Ich habs mir jetzt nen paar mal zu  Gemüte geführt aber ich find da keinerlei Anhaltspunkt, worauf ich  achten sollte.


 

Ich wollte dir eigentlich ne Stelle nennen, dann ist mir aufgefallen dass ich aus Versehen das falsche Lied verlinkt hatte  Da war der falsche Link in der Zwischenablage und ich hatte es nicht bemerkt bzw der neue wurde nicht kopiert.
Hier nochmal richtig:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqKFlEIadWY

Woran ich es festgemacht hatte war immer der Teil um 2 - 3 Minuten, die Dynamik ist auf FLAC meinen Ohren nach etwas höher, die Samples der menschlichen Applausrufe/Pfiffe klingen auch etwas geglätteter und echter. Die Atmosphöre wirkt auf FLAC noch etwas dunkler. SO zumindest meine Eindrücke im Blinddtest, ohne Konzentration im Alltag könnte ich das zu 100% nicht unterscheiden.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich jätte da ein paar Tipps:

Ich mag elektrische Musik eigentlich eher wenig und besonders Minimal nicht, aber "Trentemoeller - The last Resort" hat mich beeindruckt. Wahnsinnige Räumlichkeit und eine wunderbar plastische Soundkulisse wird aufgebaut, hab den Song "Evil Dub" an nem Paar Evidence Platinum mit der besten Kette von Accuphase gehört.

Auch Adele - 21 und die Single Skyfall sind mMn sehr gut aufgenommen und einen Blick wert.

Für Freunde der klassischen Musik wären "The Kings Singers - Madrigal History Tour" (mMn die einzige Gruppe die Madrigale und Ayres so rüber bringt wie im Original) von EMI oder "Grieg - Peer Gynt Suiten, Holberg Suite" von Deutsche Grammophon was (wird von den Göteborger Sinfonikern gespielt).

Bei Grieg haben mich besonders "Äses Tod" und "In der Halle des Bergkönigs" begeistert.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Trentemøller hab ich auch gefunden. "Evil Dub" von Last Resort ist ein netter kleiner Belastungstest für die Tieftöner...  Die Musik ist zwar ein ein bisschen speziell, aber produziert ist die super. 

Das find ich auch noch ganz cool: 

Electrypnosis - E7 - Funny Faces
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foDNVanP-fI


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Ich wollte dir eigentlich ne Stelle nennen, dann ist mir aufgefallen dass ich aus Versehen das falsche Lied verlinkt hatte  Da war der falsche Link in der Zwischenablage und ich hatte es nicht bemerkt bzw der neue wurde nicht kopiert.
> Hier nochmal richtig:
> 
> Woran ich es festgemacht hatte war immer der Teil um 2 - 3 Minuten, die Dynamik ist auf FLAC meinen Ohren nach etwas höher, die Samples der menschlichen Applausrufe/Pfiffe klingen auch etwas geglätteter und echter. Die Atmosphöre wirkt auf FLAC noch etwas dunkler. SO zumindest meine Eindrücke im Blinddtest, ohne Konzentration im Alltag könnte ich das zu 100% nicht unterscheiden.


 Hmmmm nun ja ich hör da außer extrem viel übersteuern nix, ist wohl zu speziell für mich. Aber find ich trotzdem cool, das mal gehört und erklärt bekommen zu haben.


So in Sachen Classic Rock noch einen. Kommt erst auf Lautsprechern richtig gut zur Geltung.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHDZ5rYiMz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich find das auch teilweise ein wenig komisch, dass Bands teilweise richtig gut abgemischte Lieder haben und dann iweder so 0815. Manche Bands sind heuzutage auch unhörbar. Bestes Beispiel ist Metallica. Die alten Lieder sind  die neuen Lieder (St. Anger und neuer) sind .


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmmm nun ja ich hör da außer extrem viel übersteuern nix, ist wohl zu speziell für mich. Aber find ich trotzdem cool, das mal gehört und erklärt bekommen zu haben.



Ja, klingt ein bisschen nach sterbenden Boxen. Aber ganz grausam finde ich (zumindest das^^) jetzt gar nicht mal...



> Ich find das auch teilweise ein wenig komisch, dass Bands teilweise richtig gut abgemischte Lieder haben und dann iweder so 0815. Manche Bands sind heuzutage auch unhörbar. Bestes Beispiel ist Metallica. Die alten Lieder sind  die neuen Lieder (St. Anger und neuer) sind .


Hast du mal die Frequenzkurven gesehen? Das ist nur noch laut^^ Außerdem hören die Songs bei ungefähr 15 KHz einfach auf. Da hab ich mich vor ein paar Tagen noch mit Carsten -dem widerborstigen Klangspezialisten- drüber amüsiert... Bei Metallica übersteuert auch alles^^

[EDIT:]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 15 KHz waren wohl ein Extrem... Hier geht's immerhin bis 17 Khz. Ich wünschte, ich wüsste noch, welcher Song das war...Das war echt übel (Ist's aber auch so noch).


----------



## NuTSkuL (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Habe noch nen Neuzugang zu meiner Hall of Fame:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCzoTQqEoFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Hast du mal die Frequenzkurven gesehen? Das ist nur noch laut^^ Außerdem hören die Songs bei ungefähr 15 KHz einfach auf. Da hab ich mich vor ein paar Tagen noch mit Carsten -dem widerborstigen Klangspezialisten- drüber amüsiert... Bei Metallica übersteuert auch alles^^



Muss man halt leider heute so akzeptieren - mit den remasterten Sachen von Nirvana ist kaum anders (allerdings weniger Schlimm als bei Metallica)
Ich finde auch, dass viel Potenzial bei diversen Bands verschenkt wird, beispielsweise Cradle of Filth und Dimmu Borgir, die mit ihrem anspruchsvolleren "Extreme"-Metal bzw Symphonic Black Metal (wobei ja von richtigem Black Metal weit entfernt) ja auch stark auf Orchesterverwendung setzen - das könnte genial klingen, wird aber leider recht kaputtgemastered. Nicht ungenießbar, furchtbar oder schlecht, aber weit unter dem möglichen Potenzial.
Da lobe ich mir Deathstars, deren Musik ist zwar weniger anspruchsvoll als vieles, aber das Mastering gefällt mir auf den letzten zwei Platten sehr gut (Termination Bliss und Night Electric Night) und bringt die Atmosphäre imho sehr gut rüber. Auch FLAC lohnt sich hier, auch wenn kein so großer Unterschied zur 320kb/s Mp3 besteht.

Beispiel

Im Vergleich zu manch anderen Bands des Genres und der letzten 10 - 15 Jahre haben die Drums noch richtig Punch und die Instrumentale Trennung und Lautstärkeanpassung fand imho auf nem guten Niveau statt.

Sorry, falls von mir nicht die qualifiziertesten Beiträge kommen sollten, aber die Thematik interessiert mich durchaus - zumal ich eh gerade dabei bin, meine Probehörliste neu zu arrangieren, morgen geht's ab zu nem größeren Probehörtermin


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Hast du mal die Frequenzkurven gesehen? Das ist nur noch laut^^ Außerdem hören die Songs bei ungefähr 15 KHz einfach auf. Da hab ich mich vor ein paar Tagen noch mit Carsten -dem widerborstigen Klangspezialisten- drüber amüsiert... Bei Metallica übersteuert auch alles^^


 Deswegen gibts für mich nur die Alten Schätzchen, teilweise noch aus Analogzeiten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist "Am I Evil". Noch keine Spur von Loudnesswar!


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Muss man halt leider heute so akzeptieren - mit den remasterten Sachen von Nirvana ist kaum anders (allerdings weniger Schlimm als bei Metallica)
> Ich finde auch, dass viel Potenzial bei diversen Bands verschenkt wird, beispielsweise Cradle of Filth und Dimmu Borgir, die mit ihrem anspruchsvolleren "Extreme"-Metal bzw Symphonic Black Metal (wobei ja von richtigem Black Metal weit entfernt) ja auch stark auf Orchesterverwendung setzen - das könnte genial klingen, wird aber leider recht kaputtgemastered. Nicht ungenießbar, furchtbar oder schlecht, aber weit unter dem möglichen Potenzial.
> Da lobe ich mir Deathstars, deren Musik ist zwar weniger anspruchsvoll als vieles, aber das Mastering gefällt mir auf den letzten zwei Platten sehr gut (Termination Bliss und Night Electric Night) und bringt die Atmosphäre imho sehr gut rüber. Auch FLAC lohnt sich hier, auch wenn kein so großer Unterschied zur 320kb/s Mp3 besteht.
> 
> ...


 
Ist cool. Guter Tipp. Hör in der grauen Jahreszeit gern mal was düsteres... Hat aber auch ein schon eine gute Dosis Loudness abbekommen


----------



## Thallassa (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Hat aber auch ein schon eine gute Dosis Loudness abbekommen



Durchaus, aber noch so dass es für höherwertige Formate geeignet ist und dann einen Ticken besser klingt (ich beziehe mich wieder auf Blindtests mit meinem Equipment) und eben nicht soooo furchtbar wie manch andere Sachen des Genres aus der etwa gleichen Zeit.
Ohne Loudness War und saugute Produktion, damit kann ich von mir aus nicht dienen, meine Musiksammlung besteht lediglich aus den Jahren 1991 - 2013 - Also genau die Jahre, die ich auf der Erde bisher erleben durfte 
Die am wenigsten Loudnessbehafteten Sachen wären wohl das Bleach-Album von Nirvana (originalmaster von 1992 für CD), die ersten zwei Cradle of Filth Alben  (1994, 1996, aber auch viel Potenzial durch Fehler bei der Aufnahme verschenkt) und seltsamerweise das letzte Album von Blitzkid, eine Punk-Band aus den USA - die CD (2011) ist geschätzt grobe 5db leiser, als alle meine anderen CDs aus den Jahren 2000+
Ich muss immer gute zwei - drei Stufen lauter machen, wenn das Album anläuft. Kann aber auch dadurch kommen, dass afaik für Vinyl und CD das gleiche Mastering bekommen haben, allerdings erscheinen mir die Youtube-Aufnahmen gerade lauter, als die mp3s auf meinen Rechner.

Nebenbei, eines der grausamsten aller grausamen Beispiele für loudness war ist imo The Chemical Brothers - Dig your own hole.
So ein verhunztes Mastering, so viel Potenzial verschenkt 

Btw Phil, freut mich dass du dich als Redakteur so stark in die Community integrierst.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Durchaus, aber noch so dass es für höherwertige Formate geeignet ist und dann einen Ticken besser klingt (ich beziehe mich wieder auf Blindtests mit meinem Equipment) und eben nicht soooo furchtbar wie manch andere Sachen des Genres aus der etwa gleichen Zeit.
> Ohne Loudness War und saugute Produktion, damit kann ich von mir aus nicht dienen, meine Musiksammlung besteht lediglich aus den Jahren 1991 - 2013 - Also genau die Jahre, die ich auf der Erde bisher erleben durfte
> Die am wenigsten Loudnessbehafteten Sachen wären wohl das Bleach-Album von Nirvana (originalmaster von 1992 für CD), die ersten zwei Cradle of Filth Alben  (1994, 1996, aber auch viel Potenzial durch Fehler bei der Aufnahme verschenkt) und seltsamerweise das letzte Album von Blitzkid, eine Punk-Band aus den USA - die CD (2011) ist geschätzt grobe 5db leiser, als alle meine anderen CDs aus den Jahren 2000+
> Ich muss immer gute zwei - drei Stufen lauter machen, wenn das Album anläuft. Kann aber auch dadurch kommen, dass afaik für Vinyl und CD das gleiche Mastering bekommen haben, allerdings erscheinen mir die Youtube-Aufnahmen gerade lauter, als die mp3s auf meinen Rechner.



Ja, man muss echt suchen, wenn man unverseuchtes oder wenigstens tolerierbares Material finden will. Deswegen ja auch der Thread (unter Anderem. Besonders gute Aufnahmen finden sich ja durchaus ab und zu mal, nur oft genug halt in einem Musikbereich, wo man sich nicht auskennt) 



> Btw Phil, freut mich dass du dich als Redakteur so stark in die Community integrierst.


 Danke, freut mich. Das ist aber auch durchaus eigennützig, ich lern hier ja was 

Hier ist noch ein bisschen Klampfenmusik:
Tool - Lateralus - Lateralus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tcW-j7KFgY
Eine der besten Produktionen aus dem Metal-Bereich, die ich kenne.

Ayreon - The Universal Migratior - Dawn of a Million Souls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNV3-BrCZg8
 Auch super, mir aber eigentlich ein bisschen zu kitschig


----------



## The_Trasher (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hab den Thread jetzt nicht gelesen, aber schaut mal hie vorbei: HIGHRESAUDIO | Home of audiophile music
Außerdem sind die Stockfisch Studios für gute Aufnahmen bekannt. 

Es gibt aber auch z.B. von Scooter gut gemasterte Stücke, da ist zwar häufig schon ne deutliche Spur Loudness dahinter, aber z.B Scooter - Hyper Hyper ist schon recht gut gemastert.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Da ich schon immer scharf auf anspruchsvolle elektronische Musik war, kann ich denke ich auch einen kleinen Beitrag leisten. Größtenteils höre ich Musik aus dem Bereich EBM, Industrial, Future Pop, Goa/Psy/Progressive Trance und Psychedelic Downtempo, etc. etc. Klar gefällt's nicht jedem, aber wenn man auf vielschichtige elektronische Sachen steht, dann sind vielleicht ein paar Schmankerl dabei. Hier wären hier ein paar Beispiele meiner persönlichen Lieblingsalben, welche eine aus meiner Sicht sehr gute Qualität haben:

Front Line Assembly - Airmech (OST)


Spoiler



Front Line Assembly - #1 AirMech - YouTube
FRONT LINE ASSEMBLY ~ Burning Skyline - YouTube



Front Line Assembly - Civilization


Spoiler



Front Line Assembly Armored Core - YouTube
Front Line Assembly - Vanished - YouTube



Covenant - Sequencer [Beta]


Spoiler



Covenant - Figurehead (album version) - YouTube
Covenant - Feedback - YouTube



Covenant - United States of Mind


Spoiler



Covenant - Like Tears in Rain - YouTube
Covenant - Dead Stars - YouTube



VNV Nation - Futureperfect


Spoiler



VNV Nation - Electronaut - YouTube
VNV Nation - Epicentre - YouTube



Velvet Acid Christ - Fun With Knives


Spoiler



VAC - The Dark Inside Me - YouTube
Velvet Acid Christ - Slut - YouTube



Velvet Acid Christ - Twisted Thought Generator


Spoiler



Velvet Acid Christ - Hypersphere (Mdma) - YouTube
Velvet Acid Christ - Dial8 - YouTube



Neuroticfish - Les Chansons Neurotiques


Spoiler



Neuroticfish - Reinvent The Pain - YouTube
Neurotic Fish - Wake Me Up - YouTube



yelworC - Trinity


Spoiler



yelworC - Doom Of Choronzon - YouTube



Skinny Puppy - 12" Anthology


Spoiler



Skinny Puppy - Testure - YouTube
Skinny Puppy - Deep Down Trauma Hounds - YouTube



Astral Projection - Amen


Spoiler



Astral Projection - Electric Blue . HQ - YouTube
Astral projection - Infinite justice.HQ - YouTube



Astral Projection - Another World


Spoiler



Astral Projection - Searching For UFOs - YouTube
Astral projection - Aqua line spirit. {HD} - YouTube



Juno Reactor - The Golden Sun of the Great East


Spoiler



JUNO REACTOR - Final Frontier - YouTube
JUNO REACTOR - Invisible - YouTube



Shpongle - Are You Spongled?


Spoiler



Shpongle - Vapour Rumours [HQ] - YouTube
Shpongle - Divine Moments Of Truth - YouTube



Shpongle - Ineffable Mysteries from Spongleland


Spoiler



Shpongle - Ineffable Mysteries - YouTube
Shpongle - I Am You - YouTube




Ist von allem was dabei.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Mein heutiger Tipp ist die Scheibe von *Paul Simon - Graceland*.

Übrigens, zum Loudness War gibts hier schon nen Thread. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/87271-loudness-war-untergang-der-musikkultur-16.html

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn hier tatsächlich, ausschließlich nur Vorschläge für gute Musik rein kommen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



			
				Dr_Dunkel schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Soviel^^ Zum Glück kenn ich Shpongle (mir zu ruhig) und Juno Reactor schon...  (erstklassig produziert)

Das passt vielleicht zu deinem Geschmack:

Climatic - Incanto - Che cos'è:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRfov6GrjaU


----------



## Thallassa (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch z.B. von Scooter gut gemasterte Stücke, da ist zwar häufig schon ne deutliche Spur Loudness dahinter, aber z.B Scooter - Hyper Hyper ist schon recht gut gemastert.



Allgemein das erste Album - Rhapsody in E (War in meinem FLAC Vs Mp3-ABX Test das am einfachsten unterscheidbare) ist durchaus ein Hochgenuss, wenn du mich frägst 

@ Dr_Dunkel: uuh, gut gemasterte Dunkelvolkmusik. Werd mal reinhören um mich davon zu überzeugen, auch wenn ich die Bands alle kenne und vorab weiß, dass mir (fast) alles zu melancholisch (hier weitere Adjektive für Nichtgefallen einfügen) ist ^^


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Soviel^^ Zum Glück kenn ich Shpongle (mir zu ruhig) und Juno Reactor schon...  (erstklassig produziert)




Ja, ist ein bisschen was.  Aber es sind eigentlich nur Beispiele, da oft die anderen Alben der genannten Bands ähnlich gut sind, wennauch man meist die Entwicklung zwischen den frühen und den jüngeren Werken hören kann. Mit der Zeit erweitert man halt seinen Geschmack und da geht's auch schon mal in die ruhigeren Gefilde. Bei Shpongle ist es sogar so, dass ich damals durch die Empfehlung eines Forenmitglieds darauf aufmerksam geworden war. 



> Das passt vielleicht zu deinem Geschmack:
> 
> Climatic - Incanto - Che cos'è


Chillout habe ich auch ein bisschen was in der Sammlung. Höre ich auch dann und wann mal, je nach Stimmung. Meistens sind mir die Sachen dann aber doch etwas "zu ruhig"...



Thallassa schrieb:


> @ Dr_Dunkel: uuh, gut gemasterte Dunkelvolkmusik. Werd mal reinhören um mich davon zu überzeugen, auch wenn ich die Bands alle kenne und vorab weiß, dass mir (fast) alles zu melancholisch (hier weitere Adjektive für Nichtgefallen einfügen) ist ^^



Ich habe schon bewusst auch etwas zugänglichere Sachen rausgesucht. Beispielsweise VAC macht extrem unterschiedliche Songs und kein Album gleicht dem anderen. Ich mag aber auch großteils eher Musik mit Melodie und guten Übergängen usw. usf. Das heißt aber nicht dass ich nicht auch ein paar von den kratzigen Vertretern ab und zu mal höre...


----------



## Icedaft (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Alben:

Ben Harper: The will to live
Benjamin Diamond: Strange Attitude
The Cardigans: Best of
Chris Rea: Auberge
Dire Straits: On the night (Live)
Fleetwood Mac: The very best Of (Speziell No. 21, Big Love/Live)
Frankie Goes to Hollywood: Welcome to the pleasure dome
Milchbar (Blank&Jones): Seaside Season (1-3) Compilation
Norah Jones: Feels like home
P.M.Dawn: Jesus wept
Peter Gabriel: Hit
Pink Floyd: The Wall
R.E.M: Automatic for the people
Sade: Lovers Rock
Sting: ...All this time (Live)
Tracy Chapman: Tracy Chapman
U2: The Joshua tree
Yello: Baby


----------



## Bier (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Die Soundtracks von Transformers (zumindest 1 und 2, den dritten kenn ich nicht) sind mMn auch verdammt gut. 
Wenn man das mit geschlossenen Augen und in gehobener Lautstärke hört, bekommt man teilweise Gänsehaut. Wahnsinn wie so eine perfekte Ortbarkeit mit nur 2 Lautsprechern möglich ist.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Infected Mushroom - Converting Vegetarians (Die Vinyls von denen sind auch sackteuer, IM the Supervisor kostet mal geschmeidig 1.400€)


 
Wo schaust du den bitte, die I am Supervisor kost beim Plattenladen meines vertrauens gebraucht 39€ 
Recht normaler preis für ne Doppel LP. Auch die anderen Alben sind jetz nich übermässig Teuer. 
Vinyl kost halt um einges mehr als ne CD.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hab sie bei Amazon gesehen. Weiter hab ich nicht gesucht, eventuell ist das auch irgendeine Sonderedition oder so was. 40 Euro fänd ich aber voll in Ordnung.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

 Da will jemand den Mega deal machen, ne Listenpreis ist 45€ und von der Platte gibts keine Sonderedition  
Aber Amazon ist auch der Falsche laden um Vinyl zu kaufen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Auch ganz interessant, die Eagles auf der Hells freezes over Tour




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGegWzI0Pvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auch ganz interessant, die Eagles auf der Hells freezes over Tour


 is zwar ganz gut, mir persönlich gefällt die SHM CD als Japan import aber besser. Sehr kraftvoll gemastert und im allgemeinen recht überzeugend

habe evtl noch nen 'tip', wobei ich mir dazu gerne noch eure meinung zu einholen würde.
undzwar das neueste album von daftpunkt - random access memories
musik -klar wie immer- gescmack. aber klanglich denk ich auf einenem recht hohem niveau


----------



## Mr_Blonde (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Mein Anspieltipp für heute:

*Jamiroquai - Travelling Without Moving*

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Icedaft (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Donald Fagen (Steely Dan): Kamakiriad

http://www.amazon.de/Kamakiriad-Don...22017&sr=8-1&keywords=donald+fagen+kamakiriad


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Mr_Blonde schrieb:


> Mein Anspieltipp für heute:
> 
> *Jamiroquai - Travelling Without Moving*
> 
> Viel Spaß!


 
Musikalisch finde ich diese Scheibe auch sehr gut, aber ich habe bei den ersten drei Scheiben von Jamiroquai immer das Gefühl, es hängt ein Handtuch über dem Lautsprecher! Ich habe allerding die original CDs von damals. Vielleicht gibt es ja mittlerweile bessere Auflagen?!

Daher schmeiße ich mal folgende Scheibe in die Runde:

*Jamiroquai - Synkronized*
Ist die erste CD von Jamiroquai, die mir auch klanglich gefällt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als zweites höre ich zurzeit gerade wieder das erste Soloalbum von Sting sehr gerne! Die MFSL Aufnahme kitzelt nochmal alles aus der ohnehin schon sehr guten Aufnahme heraus! Aber auch die Standard CD kling schon sehr gut!

*Sting - The dream of the blue Turtles*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> habe evtl noch nen 'tip', wobei ich mir dazu gerne noch eure meinung zu einholen würde.
> undzwar das neueste album von daftpunkt - random access memories
> musik -klar wie immer- gescmack. aber klanglich denk ich auf einenem recht hohem niveau


 
Die ist wirklich gut. Schön produziert 

Daddy Deep - Professorship - Sexy M.F. Bass Freakout
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW3Lq3LJz-I


----------



## Icedaft (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Air: Moon Safari

Moon Safari:Amazon.de:MP3-Downloads


----------



## Mr_Blonde (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Musikalisch finde ich diese Scheibe auch sehr gut, aber ich habe bei den ersten drei Scheiben von Jamiroquai immer das Gefühl, es hängt ein Handtuch über dem Lautsprecher! Ich habe allerding die original CDs von damals. Vielleicht gibt es ja mittlerweile bessere Auflagen?!
> [...]



Ich bin mit der Soundqualität sehr einverstanden. Die Vocals sind glaube ich bewusst nicht ganz so vordergründig abgemischt, vielleicht ist das der Grund für Dein Empfinden. Die Musik ist allerdings herrlich groovig, darüber sind wir uns ja jedenfalls einig.

Nach der Synkronized werde ich auch mal Ausschau halten.

Meine Empfehlung für heute:

*Michael Jackson - Thriller* (nicht die 25th Anniversary Edition)


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Heute Abend bleibt es bei mir bei den 80'er! 

*Level 42 - Running in the family*

Mein Anspieltipp wäre "Sleepwalkers". Schöner Bass und gute Dynamik zeichnen meiner Meinung nach das Lied, aber auch die CD aus!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Tafkap: The Hits (Prince )

http://www.amazon.de/The-Hits1-Prin...=1386707623&sr=8-1&keywords=prince+the+hits+1

Speziell für die "Nicht-nur-Akkustikgitarre-auf-13cm-Breitband-Regallautsprecher-Hörer" ->
No15 "Thieves in the Tempel" 
No 17 "7" 
Wer kraftvolle Bässe (und seine Nachbarn nicht) mag und dementsprechende Lautsprecher sein eigen nennt - viel Spass (ich hab das geliebt im Auto..)!


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Mr_Blonde schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Soundqualität sehr einverstanden. Die Vocals sind glaube ich bewusst nicht ganz so vordergründig abgemischt, vielleicht ist das der Grund für Dein Empfinden.



Ich denke auch, dass es beabsichtigt ist, mag ich persönlich aber nicht so! 



Icedaft schrieb:


> Tafkap: The Hits (Prince )
> 
> The Hits1: Amazon.de: Musik
> 
> ...


 
"7" ist wirklich ein sehr schönes Beispiel für Tiefbass!


----------



## DrDave (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hier mal was ruhigeres aus der Rockabteilung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P2HMz_IbubU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Was in meiner Playlist auch ziemlich weit oben steht und eigentlich nicht in mein Lieblingsgenre passt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PYnZqYCdJ-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3YHBFmMMECg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die 2 letztgenannten gehören für mich auch in die Kategorie "Nachbarschreck", also vorsicht zu später Stunde

Ich hör gern und auch verschiedene Genres, mir gefallen Lieder wo ich mir persönlich denke, ok, dass ist gut gemacht bzw. klingt gut, auch wenn es nicht die Musik ist, welche ich eigentlich anhören würde.

Deshalb die 1€ Frage:
Wie erkennt man denn als Laie besonders gut produzierte Musik?


----------



## Icedaft (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Voraussetzung Nr.1: eine gute Wiedergabekette die in der Lage ist feinste Details der Musik herauszuarbeiten und die auch ohne tieffrequentes zu vernachlässigen, einen großen Dynamikumfang wiederzugeben vermag.

Gut produziert hieße für mich dann, das ich nicht ständig versucht bin beim Hören mit Klangverbiegern (Bass, Trebble, Equalizer) nachzuregeln.


----------



## Ion (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Dann möchte ich euch auch mal meinen Tipp präsentieren.
Es geht um:

*Emil Bulls*

Keine Band hat mich in der Vergangenheit mehr überrrascht. Das liegt daran, dass Emil Bulls in den meisten Songs eher gewöhnlich klingt und man fast schon abschalten möchte, doch *dann* kommt plötzlich eine Musikexplosion sondersgleichen und die Melodien entwickeln sich zum Ohrwurm schlechthin! Obwohl im Metal-Bereich angesiedelt, überzeugt der Sänger hier mit vielen Clean Vocals, aber auf solch eine "magische" Weise das man nicht aufhören kann ihm zuzuhören. Ich erwische mich immer wieder dabei wie ich ausversehen beginne, die Melodien zu pfeifen und andere mich darauf aufmerksam machen 

Hörprobe:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGJM7PWdl8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Icedaft (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Rush: Tom Sawyer

Tom Sawyer (Album Version):Amazon.de:MP3-Downloads


----------



## debalz (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Jan Garbarek Group - Dresden
Jan Garbarek: Dresden: In Concert 2007 (2 CDs) – jpc

alles in allem sehr gute Produktion


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Bei mir gibt es heute Abend etwas Lounge von De-Phazz! Gerade die Elektro/Soul Stücke wie beispielweise "_No Lie_" gefallen mir sehr gut! 

*De-Phazz - Lala 2.0





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf YT in nicht gerade guter Qualität:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHvfyBIqZP4 *


----------



## Mr_Blonde (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Mein Tipp für heute aus dem Bereich Oper:

Giuseppe Verdi - *La Traviata* - mit dem Bayerischen Staatsorchester und dirigiert von *Carlos Kleiber*

Ileana Contrubas gefällt mir als Violetta ganz besonders gut. Dazu stimmige Tempi und hervorragende Klangqualität von der SACD. Die CD version ist auch schon sehr, sehr gut, aber mir gefällt der Klang von der SACD noch besser.


----------



## ollivetti (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich kann ohne schlechtes Gewissen das Album "*Privateering*" von *Mark Knopfler *empfehlen. Habe es seit gestern als 24bit Aufnahme und bin absolut begeistert von der Qualität.


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Bei mir gibt es heute Abend mal etwas aktuelleres. Klanglich wirklich eine Wucht, wie ich finde. Im relativ guten YT kann man den Klang erahnen! 
*John Grant - Pale Green Ghosts *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux1fglC0aT0


----------



## PCGH_Phil (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

@DaxTrose: Klingt echt nicht schlecht. Weiß nicht ob's meinen Geschmack trifft, aber das tut das hier eigentlich auch nicht:

Damien Rice - O - Volcano
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd2uGIim7g4

Ist nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll (auch wenn es im letzten Drittel ordentlich zulegt), aber einfach nur grandios abgemischt. Mainstreaming, null Loudness. Geht doch!


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Heute Abend gleich zwei Empfehlungen von einer Sängerin: Chaka Khan! 
Beide machen ihren Namen alle Ehre. Funk This kling sehr sauber, aber immer noch "dreckig" genug für ein Funkalbum. Gerade der Opener verblüfft durch einen super (Tief)Bass! Das Ganze wurde Produziert von Jimmy Jam & Terry Lewis, die die S.O.S. Band, die Jacksons (Michael und Janet), Lionel Richie, TLC oder Mary J. Blige produziert haben.
Classikhan - hier zitiere ich einfach mal die Kurzbeschreibung auf Amazon:_ "...ihr exzellentes Big Band Projekt, auf dem sie zeitlose  Klassiker/Standards wie u.a. "Goldfinger", "Stormy Weather" oder "IZm In  The Mood For Love" covert. Perfekt arrangiert mit dem London Symphony  Orchestra und Chaka Khans einzigartiger Stimme macht "ClassiKhan" zu  einem wahren Hörgenuss". _Das Ganze kling dazu noch sehr gutund das Orchester ist räumlich super abgebildet - zumindest empfinde ich es so! 

*Chaka Khan - Funk This*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Chaka Khan - classikhan*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soth (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Mir fehlt da irgendwie noch Allan Taylor, Chris Rea und Lizz Wright.
Zappas Aufnahmen sind eigentlich auch immer gut.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



soth schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da irgendwie noch Allan Taylor, Chris Rea und Lizz Wright.
> Zappas Aufnahmen sind eigentlich auch immer gut.



Seite 4, Post #33 ...


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Folgende Scheibe habe ich als original CD, die ich mir damals (1986) gekauft habe. Sie klingt auch heute noch klasse und ist exzellent von keinem geringeren als Nile Rodgers produziert worden. Bis heute meine Lieblingsscheibe von Al Jarreau!

*Al Jarreau - L is for Lover*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FICfL__ehU


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Dezember 2013)

Die alten CDs aus den 80ern und 90ern waren auch noch super, da gabs den Loudnesswar noch nicht so krass.


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Eins meiner Schätze, da es sich um die Originalaufnahme von 1976 und nicht um die Neuveröffentlichung von 1987 handelt. Dazu noch als MFSL vom original Master, bei der man im Vergleich zur 87er Version, die extra für die CD neu aufgelegt (Remixed) wurde, hier noch die Instrumente raushört. In der 86er Version klingt alles elektischer/synthetischer, wie es nun mal in den 80er war!  Mittlerweile kann man die Originalversion wieder in der Deluxe Edition bekommen. 

*Alan Parsons Project - Tales of Mystery and Imagination / Edgar Allan Poe*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## debalz (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.amazon.de/Brubeck-Gandol...TF8&colid=21VEPT9AWSNEW&coliid=I1T9V1NOHMLTBJ


> Für die Aufnahmen dieses Albums wurde die Mechanics Hall in Worceister,  Massachusetts wegen ihrer herausragenden Klangqualität gebucht. "Prof."  Keith Johnson nutzte wieder seine Kombination aus Nahfeld und  Raummikrofonen um den unvergleichlichen Reference Klange mit Luft und  Kraft entstehen zu lassen


----------



## DaxTrose (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

OK, dann hole ich diesen Thread mal wieder nach oben. Hab am Wochenende einige CDs ausgegraben und dabei ist mir wieder eine in die Finger gekommen, die ich damals wirklich gerne gehört habe. Leider hat das erste Lied kleine technische Mängel, der Rest ist aber auf höchstem Niveau! Paul Brady hat für viele bekannte Sänger Songs geschrieben, die sehr erfolgreich wurden - ihm selbst blieb der große Durchbruch verwehrt. Zu Unrecht wie ich finde! 


*Paul Brady - Trick or Treat*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## debalz (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

http://www.amazon.de/The-Eye-Yello/...UTF8&qid=1388682525&sr=8-3&keywords=yello+eye
Yello - The Eye
spätes und hervorragend aufgenommenes Meisterwerk der Elektronikpioniere


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hier noch etwas neueres. Mir gefällt das orchestrale Zusammenspiel der Instrumente und wie alles arrangiert wurde. Gerade der Titel _"Run Boy Run"_ hat es mir angetan und wird immer lauter gedreht beim hören! 

*Woodkid - The Golden Age*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmc21V-zBq0


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSkb0kDacjs&list=RDlmc21V-zBq0


----------



## Blaubarschboy94 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Woodkid habe ich durch die AC:Revelations Werbung kennengelernt, echt nicht schlecht.

Mir persönlich gefällt Ed Sheerans neuestes Werk besonders gut  UND BITTE! Wer den Film "The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug" noch nicht gesehen hat - REIN MIT EUCH! und schön sitzen bleiben am Schluss 
(Ich hoffe es wurde noch nicht gepostet - ich wird einfach noch 1 - 2 schöne, vielleicht auch etwas nicht ganz so bekannte Lieder posten)

Ed Sheeran - I See Fire




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mllXxyHTzfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Tut mir leid, dass es eine Art "behind the Music" ist aber das hatte einfach die beste "Qualität".

eine meiner Lieblingsbands:

Puscifer (kennen gelernt durch den Trailer zu einem - omg - Transformer Spiel ^^)

Puscifer - Humbling River




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIjUtzWrCeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die haben richtig tolle Lieder! Das ist auch einfach - für mich - nicht direkt in ein Genre einzuordnen.. die Musik kann ich den ganzen Tag hören, da verliere ich mich leicht darin 

oder hier noch eine super Band (ich kannte sie schon bevor sie bei Schlag den Raab waren  )

Placebo - Rob the Bank




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0KjxVdvqRzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

meist höre ich Rock Musik, von Marylin Manson (hier empfehle ich das Lied Sweet Dreams) bis zu Pink Floyd - aber ich bin auch anderen Musikrichtungen nicht abgeneigt, das Lied Power von Kayne West war auf jeden fall einzigartig bei Saints Row The Third als man aus dem Heli sprang!


----------



## Yagerlein (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Fleetwood Mac: Rumours
Fleetwood Mac:Tusk
Beach Boys: Pet Sounds
The Who: Quadrophenia

Meines Erachtens ist das richtig geil produziert und abgemischt.


----------



## ollivetti (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Wurde eigentlich schon "the dark side of the moon" von pink floyd genannt?
Ist ein absolutes meisterwerk. 
Allerdings nur die originalaufnahme. Due remaster version ist zwar recht ok, aber nix im gegensatz zum original (am besten noch 24bit *.*)

Hier der link zum allen in einem:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004ZNARH4


Was mir heute auch aufgefallen ist, ist die dvd "rock n roll realschule". Der 5.1 mix ist sehr hichqualitativ. Auch auf kopfhoerern. Stereo dafuer sehr loudness lastig.


----------



## max310kc (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hab grad was tolles entdeckt  

Heute ist die neue Iced Earth in der Post gewesen. Man bekommt auf der Bonus DVD 3 (!!!) zusätzliche Albumversionen geliefert. Vinylmastering, Alternatives Mastering und Surroundmix. Drängt sich zum Vergleichen von Masterings geradezu auf.


----------



## BlackNeo (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Wunderschöne Titel, toll produziert. Nicht nur was für Fans der Filme sondern auch für Liebhaber Orchestraler Soundtracks, einfach göttlich diese CD 

Best of Bond, James Bond - 50th Anniversary Edition: Amazon.de: Musik


----------



## Yagerlein (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Kraftwerk: Die Mensch-Maschine 

Auch wenn man diese Musikrichtung nicht mag, muss man den Perfektionismus einfach bewundern.


----------



## debalz (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Bone Machine: Amazon.de: Musik

Tom Waits - Bone Machine



> BONE MACHINE ist voller Schauerlichkeiten. Das Album klingt wie DAS  SCHWEIGEN DER LÄMMER dirigiert von einem schwachsinnigen Erfinder  gefährlicher Schlaginstrumente, so gemütlich wie eine Nacht auf dem  Nagelbrett. Tod - von innen wie von außen betrachtet - steht in großen  Lettern über allen Liedern.


 Plattentests.de • Forum: Tom Waits - Bone machine

recht gute Aufnahmequalität - intensives Erlebnis, Waits hat einfach den Blues!


----------



## rorschach666 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht obs schon genannt wurde aber ich kann "The Black Keys" nur empfehlen


----------



## debalz (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



rorschach666 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht obs schon genannt wurde aber ich kann "The Black Keys" nur empfehlen


Coole Musik, nur leider - bis auf einige Vinyls - ziemlich totkomprimierte Releases; eigentlich schade.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



ollivetti schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich schon "the dark side of the moon" von pink floyd genannt?
> Ist ein absolutes meisterwerk.


 
Da hab ich auch schon drauf gewartet. Klasse Aufnahme.

Floyd-Fans könnten sich auch mal das hier zu Gemüte führen 

Darkside - Psychic - Paper Trails
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZVPHzsRp_o


----------



## rorschach666 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



debalz schrieb:


> Coole Musik, nur leider - bis auf einige Vinyls - ziemlich totkomprimierte Releases; eigentlich schade.


Wie kommst du darauf? 
Ich hatte eigentlich immer den Eindruck, dass die Aufnahmen ganz gut wären..


----------



## ollivetti (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch schon drauf gewartet. Klasse Aufnahme.
> 
> Floyd-Fans könnten sich auch mal das hier zu Gemüte führen
> 
> Darkside - Psychic - Paper Trails



Sehr coole Nummer, Phil.  Perfekt bei nem Feierabendbier und AUgen zu.  Album werde ich mir besorgen. Weißt du, obs auch als Highres iwo zu beziehen gibt? ^^

BTW. Ich kann auch alles von Alan Parsons Project empfehlen.  MIt einer der besten Abmischer überhaupt der Kerl. (Hatte auch bei PInk FLoyd die HÄnde im Spiel)


----------



## The_Trasher (7. Januar 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004ZN...?qid=1389125197&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70

Kann den Link leider nicht einbinden, da Handy. Wie sich das ganze von der normalen CD abhebt kann ich aber nicht sagen  

Aber lies mal hier:

http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-51-2556-2.html

Besonders der Beitrag von Maekki am Anfang irritiert mich etwas, ob das nun stimmt weiß ich nicht, vllt hilfts dir ja.


----------



## ollivetti (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004ZN...?qid=1389125197&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70
> 
> Kann den Link leider nicht einbinden, da Handy. Wie sich das ganze von der normalen CD abhebt kann ich aber nicht sagen
> 
> ...


 
Ich  habe die Immersion Box selber und finde auch, dass die Remastered  Versionen sehr bescheiden klingen gegenüber den Originalen. ICh habe mir  die Remastered CD einmal angehört und nun nur noch die DVD oder  Blueray. ^^ DAs ist mit ien Grund warum ich mir auch die Immersion Box  von "Wish you were here" holen werde. Nur wegen den HD-Aufnahmen im  Originalen. 



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Wie sich das ganze von der normalen CD abhebt kann ich aber nicht sagen



Enorm! Ws gibt fast ausschließlich nur noch die Remaster zu kaufen. Und zwischen dieser und der Originalaufnahme liegen Welten.  Wer es einmal verglichen hat, weiß wovon ich rede.


----------



## The_Trasher (7. Januar 2014)

Taugt die Immersion nun was oder eher nicht?
Oder klingt nur die Remastered Version auf dem Immersion "Paket" nicht gut?


----------



## jamie (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hier kann man ein paar Analysen finden: DR Database Vllt. findest du das Gesuchte dort.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich höre die Dark Side Of The Moon in der 20th Anniversary Edition von 1993 und finde die recht gelungen! Habe leider keinen direkten Vergleich mit anderen, bis auf die erste CD-Version von damals (glaube, es war 1984).

*Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ollivetti (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Taugt die Immersion nun was oder eher nicht?
> Oder klingt nur die Remastered Version auf dem Immersion "Paket" nicht gut?


 
Ich kann morgen gerne mal ein paar bilder der immersion box machen. 
 audio technisch ist gut aufgestellt. 
Besonders die dvd und blue ray (original stereo in 24/48 und 24/96).
die remastered ist ok, aber kein vergleich zur originalaufnahme. 
Die anderen aufnahmen hab ich mir noch nicht angehoert, da mir das setup dazu fehlt (4.0; 5.1 etc).

Desweiteren sind noch diverse gimmicks dabei. 
- replikat des tickets der tour
- murmeln ^^
- ein brief von roger waters
- und ein bildbuch und tourbuch (auch bilder)


----------



## debalz (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch schon drauf gewartet. Klasse Aufnahme.
> 
> Floyd-Fans könnten sich auch mal das hier zu Gemüte führen
> 
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Phil (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



debalz schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hörenswert, ob der klassische Pink Floyd -Fan mag sei mal dahingestellt, allerdings auch viel Potential verschenkt bei der Produktion (DR6). Auch von Nicolas Jaar und klingt besser (DR10):
> 
> Auch wenn die DR-Werte (Dynamic Range; DR Database ) nicht alles sind, aber ein Anhaltspunkt stellen sie schon dar, gerade wenn es von einer Platte zig Versionen gibt, z.b. Darkside of the moon, kann man sich daran orientieren welche Aufnahme aus welchem Jahr besser klingt....



Ja, die DR ist nicht wirklich groß. Allerdings habe ich hier auch ein paar Songs von Allen Taylor, die nur eine Dynamic Range von 5 haben und nichts-desto-Trotz sehr anständig klingen. Und ein altes Viking-Metal-Album, das unglaublich grottig klingt, aber eine DR von 14 hat . Man sollte sich wahrscheinlich nicht nur auf Zahlen verlassen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVT8fMmF2N4


----------



## debalz (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Stimmt schon, höre auch gerne die schon genannte Yello - The Eye Scheibe obwohl sie auf dem Papier nur durchschnittliche Werte hat. Aber wie gesagt - gerade wenn man älter Platten oder Klassiker kaufen will und es werden 5 Versionen angeboten, dann hilft die Liste bei DR Database einem schon finde ich. In den meisten Fällen klingt sogar die älteste Version am Besten - oder halt die SACD wers braucht


----------



## PCGH_Phil (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Der Link ist auf jeden Fall wertvoll. Werd mir mal das Peter Tosh-Album besorgen 

Ich  versuche, meine Neukäufe möglichst im bester Qualität zu bekommen und  überlege, ob ich nicht vielleicht auf SACD umsteigen soll. Allerdings  habe ich auch einen alten Plattenspieler, der ein bisschen Liebe  vertragen könnte, die Musiksammlung auf beides umzustellen, wär mir dann  doch ein bisschen teuer. Aber wenn wir schon mal bei SACD und hoher  Dynamic Range sind:

Roberta Pidgeon - The Raven - Spanish Harlem (SACD)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKkeWt2MxWM
Die  ist qualitativ ziemlich awesome. Ist zwar nicht so ganz mein  Musikgeschmack, aber die SACD hab ich mir sofort gekauft. Kompatible PS3  sei dank 

Peter Gabriel - Up ist auch ganz anständig. Ich hätte bloß gerne etwas einen Tick schmissigeres  Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen (auch Vinyl!)


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Kompatible PS3  sei dank


 Die Fette lebt noch? Dann würd ich die aber nur noch für SACD nehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Die klingt definitiv besser als sie aussieht


----------



## jamie (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Die klingt definitiv besser als sie aussieht


 
Und "aussehen" gleich im doppelten Sinne.


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Klanglich geht es kaum noch besser - musikalisch auch nicht, wie ich finde!
Leider kommt beim YT Video nicht annähernd die Qualität zum Vorscheinen, wie sie auf der CD vorzufinden ist!

*George Benson & Al Jarreau - Givin' It Up*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTkeIF2lzBI


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Auch eins meiner Lieblingsalben ist von *The Sisters of Mercy - A Slight Case of Overbombing* (Greatest Hits Vol.1). Die CD hat eine ordentliche Dynamik und eine recht gute Produktionsqualität, ganz zu schweigen von der grandiosen Musik.  Allgemein war auf deren Alben noch nicht so viel los mit totkomprimiertem Loudness Kram.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OG1PTcKQkIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykw-X75LnAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pgifFdi8eio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EcXaIByiJJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thallassa (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Zwei meiner Lieblingsalben um Audio-Zeugs ausgiebiger zu testen:

Propellerheads - Decksanddrumsandrocknroll

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtTc-Wd4VL0

Und Overseer - Wreckage:
(Hier ist die YT-Qualität leider grausam ausgefallen, nehme mal an dass es ein NFSU-Soundtrack Rip mit 128kb/s ist - da geht mehr!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzKzPLL6upU 

vA die Overseer-Platte ist bei mir nicht mehr wegzudenken, da das Album mit 12 Tracks eine unglaubliche musikalische Vielfalt und Abwechslung, von BigBeat über Drum & Bass, zu Blues/Jazz-angehauchten Tunes, dazu ein wenig HipHop / Rap und ein paar satte Gitarrenriffs.

Dynamic Range ist bei beiden CDs nicht so dolle, bei den Vinyls besser - nichtsdestotrotz klingen beide Werke imho verdammt gut.


----------



## debalz (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Wer die Anlage mal richtig testen und Nachbarn verängstigen will:

http://www.amazon.de/Kodo-Heartbeat...5&sr=8-4&keywords=Heartbeat+Drummers+Of+Japan

Kenne sonst keine CD die einen Warnhinweis bezüglich des großen Dynamikumfangs enthält. Wer am Anfang eines Stücks laut dreht riskiert seine Lautsprechermembranen bzw. sein Trommelfell...


----------



## DrDave (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



debalz schrieb:


> Wer die Anlage mal richtig testen und Nachbarn verängstigen will:
> 
> Kodo:Heartbeat Drummers Of Japan: Amazon.de: Musik
> 
> Kenne sonst keine CD die einen Warnhinweis bezüglich des großen Dynamikumfangs enthält. Wer am Anfang eines Stücks laut dreht riskiert seine Lautsprechermembranen bzw. sein Trommelfell...


 
Die Bewertung von dir und den Amazonkäufern klingt vielversprechend.
Ich nehme an du hast es als CD Version gekauft?


----------



## debalz (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



> Die Bewertung von dir und den Amazonkäufern klingt vielversprechend.
> Ich nehme an du hast es als CD Version gekauft?


Ja, weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob es das auf Vinyl oder sonstwas (BR, SACD) gibt. Vinyl kaufe ich nur noch aus Sammelgründen bei bestimmten Klassikern (Kind of Blue, 180g) oder bei manchen Dubtech-Sachen, die klingen auf Vinyl wesentlich besser da die CD´s z.T. grottig produziert sind.


----------



## ollivetti (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Janis Joplin

auch hier eine große Größe aus den 70ern. In meinen Augen eine der geilsten Stimmen überhaupt. 

Leider shcon sehr früh verstorben. 

Von CD ist es meines Erachtens schon großartig, aber in HD kommt noch mehr Flair auf. 

@PHil: Wie wäre, wenn man alle Vorschläge irgendwie mit in den Startpost integriert. SO etwa wie in den Reviews-Übersichten. 

Grüße

ollivetti


----------



## Icedaft (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Gut das Du das gesagt hast, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon...


----------



## ollivetti (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

^^ Ich nehme Leuten gerne die Worte aus dem Mund. 

ICh hör grad nen CD Rip von Avril Lavigne und muss sagen ich bin sprachlos. O.O Die ersten beiden Lieder hörn sich verdammt gut gemischt an. Zwar leichte, wirklich NUR leicht Tendenz zum Loudness, aber dennoch klar und Charakter einer Band auf der Bühne. 

Nur leider noch ka, welche Album das ist. ^^ Ich werde das nachreichen. 

€: OK ist Let go. Also das erste. Und muss auch sagen, dass der Loudness doch nun vorhanden ist.  Hatte so Hoffnung darauf. Naja, höre es mir noch durch die Tage und werde berichten.


----------



## mnb93 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused To Sing




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## debalz (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000002AH9/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Billie Holiday - Lady in Satin

Sonntags zum Frühstück Billie Holiday - das tröstet mich irgendwie und taucht die Welt in angenehme Konturen..
Gute Aufnahme obendrein


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Auch eine tolle Scheibe ist das gleichnamige Album von _Intermix_, welches ein Nebenprojekt von Bill Leeb (Front Line Assembly, Delerium) ist. Hat eher was von Chill Out und Trip Hop, also auch nichts was jedermann gefällt, aber die Produktion ist erste Sahne. Ich finde das Album ist mit seinen teils düster-melancholischen Klangteppichen und Arrangements sehr gut gelungen.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fE2VIH9guV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhI0LLRo5iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Heute Abend ist mal wieder Zero 7 dran. Gerade dieses Album mag ich sehr gerne. Hört sich zwar alles stark nach Air an, aber gerade deswegen mag ich es wahrscheinlich so sehr!


*Zero7 - When It Falls*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPchJQjqUk


----------



## Icedaft (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hurra! Es gibt noch einen einzelnen Menschen außer mir, der Air kennt und mag....


----------



## PCGH_Phil (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Och, Air kann ich mir auch ab und an mal antun 

Massive Attack - Heligoland - Saturday Come Slow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSK37V6FZUY


----------



## debalz (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Um auf den Vorschlag mit der Auflistung der hier genannten Musiktipps zurückzukommen: 
Grundsätzlich fände ich das auch gut, allerdings müsste die Liste genau die CD/LP beschreiben (Jahr, Label, ...) die derjenige auch empfohlen hat, da es teils mehrere Ausgaben gibt. Dies trifft vor allem auf Klassik zu, aber auch auf "Klassiker" wie z.B. Dire Straits - Money for nothing o.ä. - Sonst macht das keinen Sinn wenn man nur den Namen des Tonträgers und der Band nennt;
Bis jetzt ist es ja noch halbwegs übersichtlich und die Arbeit hielte sich in Grenzen. Da ich gerade im Katalogisierungswahn bin was meine eigene Tonträgersammlung betrifft, könnte ich mir vorstellen - sofern der eigentlich dafür vorgesehene Kandidat, der Threadersteller, dies nicht übernehmen kann/ will - eine solche Liste zu erstellen. Wie man die Liste letztlich in den Thread einbaut bzw. welche Details (DR?) die Liste enthalten soll /kann und sollte noch diskutiert werden.

Wenn jemand nicht genau weiß welche CD er da gerade empfehlen will kann mit einer App den Strichcode scannen und erhält so alle relevanten Daten (Ich benutze dazu die App "Shelves" in Verbindung mit dem "Barcode Scanner" (Android))


----------



## PCGH_Phil (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



debalz schrieb:


> Um auf den Vorschlag mit der Auflistung der hier genannten Musiktipps zurückzukommen:
> Grundsätzlich fände ich das auch gut, allerdings müsste die Liste genau die CD/LP beschreiben (Jahr, Label, ...) die derjenige auch empfohlen hat, da es teils mehrere Ausgaben gibt. Dies trifft vor allem auf Klassik zu, aber auch auf "Klassiker" wie z.B. Dire Straits - Money for nothing o.ä. - Sonst macht das keinen Sinn wenn man nur den Namen des Tonträgers und der Band nennt;
> Bis jetzt ist es ja noch halbwegs übersichtlich und die Arbeit hielte sich in Grenzen. Da ich gerade im Katalogisierungswahn bin was meine eigene Tonträgersammlung betrifft, könnte ich mir vorstellen - sofern der eigentlich dafür vorgesehene Kandidat, der Threadersteller, dies nicht übernehmen kann/ will - eine solche Liste zu erstellen. Wie man die Liste letztlich in den Thread einbaut bzw. welche Details (DR?) die Liste enthalten soll /kann und sollte noch diskutiert werden.
> 
> Wenn jemand nicht genau weiß welche CD er da gerade empfehlen will kann mit einer App den Strichcode scannen und erhält so alle relevanten Daten (Ich benutze dazu die App "Shelves" in Verbindung mit dem "Barcode Scanner" (Android))


 
Ich habe gerade recht viel um die Ohren, das darf gerne jemand übernehmen  Die Idee finde ich aber klasse.

Oliver Koletzki - Großstadtmärchen - Hypnotized
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX90daHusVg


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ist zwar keine Musik... ...aber die Tonspur vom neuen Riddick ist echt gut gelungen!


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hab mal eine CD rausgeholt, die wirklich sehr schön anzuhören ist, wenn man auf Jazz-Pop-Rock steht. Meines Wissens ist es die zweite Scheibe von Bruce Hornsby, die er bei sich zu Hause im Studio aufgenommen hat. Zu Gast waren unter anderem Pat Metheny und Chaka Khan, die allerdings wirklich "nur" als Backgroundsängerin mitwirkte. Klanglich gehört sie mit zu den besten CDs, die ich habe.

*Bruce Hornsby - Hot House*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Für die, die ihn nicht kennen, ein kleines Live-Video in leider nicht ganz so guter Qualität! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knXa28plnaM


----------



## Luca1801 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Auf dieser Seite gibt meiner Meinung nach sehr toll produzierte Musik: 2L - the Nordic Sound

Hier der extra Link fürs Herunterladen, der kostenlosen Hörproben: High Resolution Music DOWNLOAD services .:. FLAC in free TEST BENCH

Gruß Luca


----------



## debalz (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

http://www.jpc.de/jpcng/poprock/detail/-/art/Bob-Marley-Rastaman-Vibration/hnum/4708049

hoffentlich ist bald Frühling, dann macht die Platte richtig Laune


----------



## treav0r (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

ich weis nicht ob das hier schonmal gepostet wurde, aber mein dad, der lange zeit im hifi-bereich tätig war testet immer mit dem lied (hell freezes over version - unpluged) The Eagles - Hotel California (Live Acoustic) - Hell Freezes Over Tour - YouTube


----------



## debalz (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Tosca - No Hassle
Sauber produzierter chillout-trip des Wiener Duos mit schön gewebten Klangteppichen und dezentem groove - nomen est omen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.amazon.de/No-Hassle-Tosc...UTF8&qid=1391358322&sr=1-1&keywords=no+hassle


----------



## Hänschen (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich bin auf einen audiophilen Internet-Radiosender gestossen: "Audiophile Live" mit 320 kbps aber klingt sehr gut, auch die Aufnahme davon mit dem Audials Programm aus der Computer Bild 


 Edit: die spielen scheinbar eher "ruhige" Titel ^^


----------



## debalz (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

http://www.amazon.de/Seventeen-Seco...56&sr=1-2&keywords=the+cure+seventeen+seconds




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön minimalistisches und zeitloses Werk von The Cure; mit ordentlichem Dynamikumfang bei der Version von 1985.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

*Massive Attack - Blue Lines*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvVJI_rdR2c&list=PLDDA6F664FCE94A77


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Stevie Wonder - Skeletons





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/82357295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Marc Cohn - Walking in Memphis





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85041483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Marc Cohn - Dig Down Deep





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84772376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hier mal wieder etwas von Paul Brady. Gerade das zweite Lied "_Trust in you_" eignet sich sehr gut, um mal den Bass zu testen. Nicht, wie tief er runter geht, sondern wie sauber er wiedergegeben werden kann. 

*Paul Brady - Spirits Colliding*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Psd_414hdE


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

http://www.amazon.de/13-Black-Sabbath/dp/B00BTHWFHE/

Nicht für Mietwohnungen. Schöner tief-böser grollender Black Sabbath Bass. Kein Loudness trotz 2013er Release.


----------



## ollivetti (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hier mal ein ganz guter Remaster eines KLassikers. 

Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits



€: Link führt zur CD auf Amazon. ^^ sry dafür. Youtube bin ich kein Freund mehr von.


----------



## Hänschen (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hmm die mp3 vom Paul Brady von Amazon hat scheinbar einen etwas schlechteren Bass wie die YouTube-Version 

Edit: würg ... deutlich ohne Biss - soviel zum Thema mp3 Qualität ^^

 Möp: hab das ganze Album für 1 Euro gebraucht bei Amazon gekauft ^^


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich habe das Paul Brady Album auch nur als 320 kbit/s mp3 auf meinem Rechner. Bin aber gerade dabei, Stück für Stück die guten CDs vom Dachboden zu holen und als FLAC auf die HDD zu bannen. Beim nächsten Gang werde ich mir mal die Paul Brady raussuchen und mal mit meiner mp3 Version vergleichen. Glaube aber nicht, dass es einen großen Unterschied geben wird. Die CD ist auf jeden Fall eine der ersten Auflagen von 1995.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q53YWkxpPSQ

Sicher nicht perfekt, aber für eine Quasi-Mainstream-Produktion von USB (crap, ich meine natürlich aus den USA) echt gut. So sehr ich gut produzierte Musik habe, der Kram ist meist arg ruhig. Nicht zuletzt deswegen dieser Thread.

Etwas zu finden was rockt UND gut klingt zu finden, ist wirklich fordernd, also haut rein 
Bisher bin ich echt angetan und hab auch schon ein gutes Dutzend CDs deswegen gekauft, weiter so. 



ollivetti schrieb:


> €: Link führt zur CD auf Amazon. ^^ sry dafür. Youtube bin ich kein Freund mehr von.


 
Das ist schon okay, denke ich. Hier kommst du wahrscheinlich auch mit einer Vinyl durch  (Wobei man sagen muss, dass mit ein bisschen Suchen fast ALLES auf Youtube zu finden ist und das in rund ~192Kbps Quali  )


----------



## Hänschen (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Lol nach den ersten Worten des Sängers fing mein Kopf an vor und zurück zu wippen wie bei den Metalfans


----------



## The_Trasher (20. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Etwas zu finden was rockt UND gut klingt zu finden, ist wirklich fordernd, also haut rein



Ach da gibts schon bisschen was 
Aktuelles Beispiel das neue Album von Katy Perry (Name ist mir entfallen), ist zwar nicht meine Musik aber die Flac 48 von highresaudio.de ist sehr sehr gut. Und der Unterschied zur CD schon deutlich wenn man ein bisschen genauer hinhört.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Im elektronischen Bereich gäbe es da auch noch Vibrasphere, die recht abwechslungsreiche, gut produzierte Sachen gemacht haben. Geht in die Richtung Ambient / Progressive Trance.


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b1-_XPWixSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMMx1zZUR-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bNnKbJUMO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AsjbfWu8wjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Vibrasphere kenn ich schon, guter Tipp  Nicht unbedingt schmissig, leider... 

Auch nicht gerade überwältigend bewegend, aber Sarkozy's Schnegge klingt gar nicht schlecht (die rauchige Stimme ist vielleicht ein bisschen zu in-your-face):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9nL2ktGDlA

[EDIT:] Bisschen Blues für's Wochenende:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-cvmdvhAuY


----------



## DaxTrose (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Dieses Album von Suzanne Vega kling für mich sehr "speziell". Irgendwie alles, als wenn die Band in einem kleinem Raum saß und einige Effektgeräusche von außerhalb dieses Raumes eingespielt wurden. Der Gesang ist fast immer ohne Hall. Höre ich sehr gerne, gerade mit Kopfhörer! 

*Suzanne Vega - Nine Objects Of Desire*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFgr8JX3wSI&list=ALBTKoXRg38BBBjjrkU6dDbmH-Z-zLq7fG

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um0sGMdPMwk&list=ALBTKoXRg38BBBjjrkU6dDbmH-Z-zLq7fG


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Vibrasphere kenn ich schon, guter Tipp  Nicht unbedingt schmissig, leider...


 
Ja, das war auch eher ein allgemeiner Beitrag meinerseits.  Wenn du was mit "Schmiss" suchst, dann meinst was mit Gitarre? Die Geschmäcker sind oftmals zu verschieden, um den richtigen Nerv zu treffen. Ich selbst höre ja zu 95% nur elektronisches Zeugs.

Wenn ich was mit Schmiss hören will dann geht das bei mir z.B. eher in die Richtung: *Hocico* (sprich: "Osiekoh") - *Signos de Aberracion* (2002)
Das Album war damals richtig genial. Gute Klangqualität, dämonische Streicherstücke und technoide, tanzbare Lieder mit tollen Synthiesounds, kombiniert mit der fiesen Fistelstimme von Erk Aicrag. 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9DbCwN1yZto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KP1ff8O5P8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o3-wQA8l8Ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







*Wrack and Ruin* (2004) war auch noch spitze. Allerdings sind die Jungs in den letzten Jahren mit den jüngeren Alben ein bisschen einfallslos geworden.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjzb4R53_MA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKEpIHCyFAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-BCJ4ybc6g4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Lenny Kravitz - Are You Gonna Go My Way





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## andyw1228 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hier wurden ja schon sehr viele Sachen genannt und ich muss mich wundern, was teilweise unter "guter Aufnahme" verstanden wird.
Vivaldi Aufnahmen von guten Ensembles, Singer/Songwriter, Dire Straits Brothers in Arms, Pink Floyd The Wall und andere, Madonna Ray of Light, Michael Jackson (fast alle) und so weiter kann ich voll unterschreiben, aber bei vielen Elektro Sachen leider nicht- ist aber Geschmackssache.


<Etwas Off-Topic>
Was ich nicht verstehen kann, ist dass einige hier noch auf Vinyl schwören?!
Wie leben im 21Jh. und dies ist ein Technikforum mit versierten Usern, denen eigentlich klar sein müssete, dass die Vinyl ein Anachronismus ist.
Die technischen Daten sind hier ausnahmsweise (nicht wie bei SACD oder DVD-A) hörbar. Jeder müsste das Rillenfauchen, Rumpeln, den eingeschränkten
Frequenzbereich (15-14.000Hz), Dynamikbereich (ich glaube es sind 49dB) und eingeschränkte Kanaltrennung hören- unabhängig vom Plattenspieler.
Diese Dinge sind systemimmanent, d.h. auch ein 13k€ Transrotor kann sie nich "weg-high-enden"...
Wer dann sagt MP3 klänge schlecht, hat einfach noch keine RICHTIGEN DOPPEL-Blindtest gemacht.
Was heute absolut zusätzlich gegen Vinyl spricht, ist dass 99% aller Aufnahmen DDD sind. D.h. sie sind ab Konsole digital (nur die Mikros für die Channelstrips sind analog) und die Konsole hat für jeden Channel einen AD-COnverter. Dann wird digital aufgenommen, gemischt und gemastert. Warum in Gottes Namen sollte man dann alles auf das Jahr 1970 runterrechnen wollen ?
Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass es toll gemasterte Platten und schlecht gemasterte CDs gibt, aber das ist eine andere Sache. Ich möchte auch keinem den Spaß an der Schallplatte verderben, denn es hat schon irgendwas nostalgisches und ich bin auch mit ihnen aufgewachsen, aber de Klang...

Was MP3 angeht, da gibt es etliche wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen (d.h. mit statistisch relevanten ABX Tests), dass ab ca 192Khz die Mp3 nahezu transparent klingt. Ab >192Khz ist sie transparent, obwohl es da tatsächlich Ausnahmen bezüglich extremen Quellmaterials gibt, wo es dann Probleme gibt (z.B. Rechteck).
Diese Dinge hört aber unser Ohr nicht. Unser Ohr kann ein Rechteck oder Sägezahn nicht so hören, wie er "aussieht". Ein 90° Winkel ist eine Schalldruckänderung mit nahezu unendlich kleiner Verzögerung. Da unser Ohr mechanisch funktioniert, ist es nun mal Träge (Massenträgheit), was auch gleichzeitig der Grund ist, dass es die optisch sichtbaren Treppen bei 16Bit-Auflösung automatisch interpoliert (quasi "analog macht"). Wie es bei höheren Auflösungenaussieht könnt ihr mal hier lesen.
Da steht am Ende auch eine kleine Abhandlung zu MP3. Da ich audiotechnisch normalerweise nur im Hifi-Forum schreibe weiß ich nicht, auf welchem Wissens-/Meinungsstand dieses Forum ist, aber wer meint MP3 klänge schlechter als Platte, der sollte mal einen richtig durchgeführten Doppel-Blind-Test (ABX) machen.
Fürs erste kann man ja mal mit dem Foobar ABX Plugin experimentieren. In Wissenschaftlichen Studien zur Beweisführung ist sowas vor einem Peer-Review Pflicht.

Es kann immer wieder Ausnahmen geben, z.B. wenn jemand einen Hörfehler hat und in einem bestimmten Band mehr oder weniger gut hört, dann kann es passieren, dass derjenige die Filterbänke bei der Arbeit hört, das ist aber die Ausnahme und hat nichts mit absolutem (damit schon gar nicht) oder explizit gutem Gehör zu tun.

</etwas Off Topic>

Zu mir:
Ich meine ein gute Aufnahme ist eine Aufnahme, die ein Live-Erfahrung nahe kommt. Live ist durch sehr hohe Dynamik und hohen Pegel ausgezeichnet.
Bei Lautsprechermembranen ist es wie beim Ohr: da die Membranen träge sind können sie keine Schallpegeländerungen mit unendlich hoher Steigung
(z.B. Rechteck, Sägezahn) widergeben- sie "bügeln das aus". Es fällt einem aber auf in Form von Verzerrungen. 
Ich höre gerne laut. Man kann aber nur sehr gut aufgenommene Sachen laut hören, da sonst Verzerrungen unangenehm auffallen. 
Das fällt mir vor allem beim heutigen Radio auf! Früher gab es mal sündteure Tuner mit denen man auch sehr gute Musik hören konnte, heute lohnen die Dinger
aus mehreren Gründen nicht mehr. Erstens natürlich wegen Spotify und CO und zweitens wegen ist es wegen Totkomprimierung unhörbar geworden (bis auf 
Klassik- und Welt-Musik-Sender). Die Songs sind heutzutage wegen Loudness-War sowieso schon mit Transientdesigner und Maximizier bearbeitet und kommen dann
noch durch den Radio Kompander, was den den Sound nochmals verschlechtert.
Versucht mal Radio über längere Zeit sehr laut zu hören. Ich finde es unmöglich.

Ich persönlich höre fast nur "handgemachte" Musik, egal ob Klassik, Metal, Rock, Jazz...teilweise auch POP. Ich finde man kann auch nur da bestimmen, ob eine Aufnahme gut ist oder nicht, weil jeder weiß ,wie sich eine Stimme, Gitarre oder Schlagzeug in echt anhört. Das ist aber auch gleichzeitig, das Schwierige.
Da ich selber Musik mache, weiß ich wie sich eine Bassdrum anhört, wenn unser Drummer richtig reintritt- das kann kein Lautsprecher oder PA der Welt so widergeben, weil die Leistung, die man dazu bräuchte diesen Transienten (das ist der Punkt, wo das bewegungslose Schlagzeugfell vom Holzklöppel der Fußmaschine getroffen wird und in tausendstel Sekunden in volle Auslenkung gebracht wird) 1:1 widerzugeben. Man behilft sich Life mit einer großen Leistung, Lautsprechern und auch hier Kompressoren oder Transiendesigner. Ansonsten klingt es flach. 
Wer von euch selbst Musik macht und das ganze mal mit Amateuermitteln (Kamera, Ghettoblaster oder gar Stereo-Mikro) aufgenommen hat wird wahrscheinlich ernüchtert gewesen sein, denn ohne Tricks und Kniffe (Mastering mithilfe von Dynamikprozessoren) kommt nichts "amtliches" bei raus.
Das heißt wiederum, dass fast 99% der Musik im Dynamikbereich bearbeitet (beschnitten!) wurde. Im Dynamikbereich unbeschnittene Musik gibt es nur Live, da
die Lautheitverhältnisse (dB) in echt so hoch sind, dass es kein Anlage nachbilden kann- und auch da wird ein wenig komprimiert (vor allem die Drums).

Zum Schluss noch zwei Tipps von mir (es wurden ja schon sehr viele andere Gute genannt) :

TesseracT "live" im Studio. Ist wohl nicht 100% live, dazu ist der Sound zu perfekt. Ist teilweise wohl etwas zu hart für den Mainstream-Höhrer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWmihqFLfjk

Das hier ist etwas softer, aber hammermäßig abgemischt und musikalisch und nicht Live.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=get0cXOsSXg



PS:Sorry für den langen Text, ich wollte nicht schwafeln oder rumschwadronieren.
PSS: wen interessiert, was ich für Musik mache, der schaut mal auf meinem Profil, da sind Links zu semiprofessionell aufgenommenen Songs meiner alten Band.
Die Songs sind schon sehr alt, da ich in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr viel Musik gemacht habe. Die Songs wurden analog gemischt und aufgenommen. Gemastered wurden sie nie.


----------



## Icedaft (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Laß mich raten: Du bist Toningenieur.... oder zumindest irgendein Ingenieur...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



andyw1228 schrieb:


> Hier wurden ja schon sehr viele Sachen genannt und ich muss mich wundern, was teilweise unter "guter Aufnahme" verstanden wird.
> Vivaldi Aufnahmen von guten Ensembles, Singer/Songwriter, Dire Straits Brothers in Arms, Pink Floyd The Wall und andere, Madonna Ray of Light, Michael Jackson (fast alle) und so weiter kann ich voll unterschreiben, aber bei vielen Elektro Sachen leider nicht- ist aber Geschmackssache.


 
Naja, gut bis ausgezeichnet produzierte Musik im elektronischen Bereich zu finden ist nicht gerade einfach. Zumal der Loudness War hier meist noch mehr grassiert als anderswo. Man kann aber im jeweiligen Subgenre ein paar Vorschläge unterbreiten, wenn man die Musik(richtung) gut kennt, jahrelang hört und bis dato noch nicht viel besseres gefunden hat. Ebenso freut man sich ja selbst, wenn man mal was neues gezeigt bekommt.

Dass natürlich "XYZ" beim einen eine musikalische Offenbarung und beim anderen grauslich, unanhörbarer Kack ist, ist ja logisch. Und dass die Youtube-Links hier eher zum Abgleichen des eigenen Geschmacks mit dem Gezeigten, als zum Qualitätsvergleich dienen sollen, sollte auch klar sein.


----------



## BlackNeo (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



> aber bei vielen Elektro Sachen leider nicht- ist aber Geschmackssache.



Da gibts leider nur wenige gute. Trentemoeller, Kosheen, Holden, Dominik Eulberg sind ein paar der wenigen die elektronische Musik richtig gut können.


----------



## Thallassa (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Da gibts leider nur wenige gute. Trentemoeller, Kosheen, Holden, Dominik Eulberg sind ein paar der wenigen die elektronische Musik richtig gut können.


 
Kosheen gibt's noch? Ich hab nach Catch anno 2001 nie wieder was von denen gehört.

+Jazzyspoon kann man imho auf die Liste setzen. Gibt's allerdings (fast) nur digital.
Jazzyspoon


----------



## debalz (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Patricia Barber - Modern Cool
ist jedesmal für mich ein Erlebnis wie ein Privatkonzert, hervorragende Aufnahme und imho eine großartige Jazzscheibe

@andyw1228: zum Thema Vinyl habe ich eine etwas andere Meinung. Ob es  allerdings der Psychoakustik oder objektiv bewertbaren Punkten  geschuldet ist kann ich nicht abschließend beantworten, doch gibt es  immer wieder Scheiben die ich mir auch auf Vinyl hole und jedesmal  stelle ich fest, dass sich das Klangbild von dem der CD unterscheidet. A  kind of blue auf 180g Vinyl klingt für mich besser als von der CD.  Genauso das Köln Concert von Jarrett. Das hat vielleicht mit dem Alter  der genannten CDs zu tun - Bei sehr guten neueren CDs allerdings, wie  z.B. bei der oben gennannten Scheibe von P. Barber - glaube ich nicht  dass Vinyl besser klingen kann, d.h. wenn man heute die Möglichkeiten  einer SACD oder Bluray für Musik zu nutzen weiß, dann ist das klanglich  nicht zu toppen von Vinyl.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Crimson Thunder [DVD-AUDIO]: Amazon.de: Musik

Grade angekommen.  Für 13€ ne DVD-A, kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Die 6 Kanal Spur klingt deutlich besser als die CD Version! Nicht wundern, die DVD-A ist nur 44,1 kHz 24 bit MLP 6ch/PCM 2ch obwohl 88,2/24 auf der Hülle steht.


----------



## andyw1228 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

@Debalz: Das liegt daran, dass die Ton-Ings nicht so laut mastern können, wie auf CD und außerdem war und ist es gegen die Ehre der meisten Ton-Ings so laut zu mastern (siehe Mail im Netz vom Mastering Ingenieur der Death Magnetic), weshalb sich die "Platte" als Loundness-War-freie-Zone etabliert hat.
Das heißt im Klartext, für manche Werke gibt es 2 verschiedene Master,wo dann das Platten-Mastern besser klingt. Das liegt aber nicht an den tollen Eigenshaften der Platte, sondern an Marketingentscheidungen.
Es gibt auch Platten mit sehr, sehr hoher Dynamik, da kann es passieren dass der Tonarm springt. Habe ich im Hifi-Forum gelesen- bin selber kein Platten-Experte.
Es gibt auch noch einen einfachen Grund, warum in den 80ern die ersten CDs schlechter klangen als Auf Vinyl. Die Tonings haben so sehr nach "unbegrenztem" Frequenzgang gelechzt, dass sie es bei der CD teilweise übertrieben haben und auch mit Preemphasis nicht umgehen konnten.

Zu dem ganzen Thema kann ich für interessierte das frei erhältliche PDF "Technik Satt von Günter Nubert" (ab S.14 geht's um den "Mythos" Vinyl) oder von der Homepage http://www.nubert.de/technik-satt/59/
 Wem Nubert überhaupt nichts sagt (wobei ich das in diesem Thread nicht glauben wollte): es ist so eine Art Teufel.de in schön und gut für Stereo. Mittlerweile so etabliert, dass seine Kreationen sogar die Amtlichen vom Thron schubsen- aber erst seit dem er Werbung macht ...


----------



## soth (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Tja und das ist der springende Punkt. 
Die meisten Vinylplatten sind einfach "besser" gemastert (mehr Dynamik), als ihre CD-Pendants und die abrollenden Höhen sagen sicher auch dem Ein oder Anderen zu.
Das Knacksen hat imho auch seinen Charme, genau wie das eigentliche "Zelebrieren" des Auflegens, Platte sauber machen, Nadel aufsetzen.


----------



## debalz (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Da würde ich z.B. gerne mal das 180g Vinyl zu einer meiner großen CD-Enttäuschungen hören: Daft Punk - Random Access Memories (Daft Punk: Random Access Memories (CD) – jpc) klingt auf CD (und mit Kopfhörer) einfach nur schlecht, überkomprimiert und null mitreißend. Möglicherweise ist das auf bestimmten Lautsprechern anders, aber eine Produktion muss sich imho auf einem neutral abgestimmten KH gut anhören, und nicht nur auf Bassschleudern aller Art.


----------



## andyw1228 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

@Soth: Dem kann ich voll zustimmen, wenn es um Charme und Nostalgie geht. Aber gerade unter den Plattenliebhabern sind einige die gerne Klassik höre und das widerspricht sich mMn, da es gerade im Klassikbereich exzellent gemasterte CDs gibt und gegen solche hat keine Vinyl klangtechnisch eine Chance, wenn man nicht gerade in seinem Landhaus vorm *knisternden* Kamin sitzt und ein paar Gläser Wein dabei schlürft.

 Nur, dass man ab und zu aufstehen muss, weil der Tonarm bei einem sffff aus der Rille gesprungen ist


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Was Vinyl und digitale Quellen angeht, kann ich zu 100% mit andyw1228 mitgehen. Um mal wieder etwas zurück zum Thema zu kommen hier mal eine CD von 1997, die ich immer wieder gerne höre und jedes Mal feststelle, dass sie sehr gut kling, komischerweise erst beim genauen Hinhören.

*Martine Girault - Revival*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UvixOgMS6E


----------



## troppa (4. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

So jetzt mal ein Paar Hörtipps von mir:

*AC/DC - Back in Black (1994 Re-Release)* * *Mary Chapin Carpenter - Ashes and Roses* * *Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Psychedelic Pill* * *Gurf Morlix - Diamonds to Dust*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +++++++++++++++++                                 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +++++++++++++++++                                   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                    ++++++++++++++++++ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SamSoNight (4. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hier mal ein atmosphärischer Track aus dem Spiel Ace Combat 5 (PS2)

Closure - 46/92 - Ace Combat 5 Original Soundtrack - YouTube

Finde das kommt sehr gut bei gutem Audiequipment wegen dem knackigen Bass im Grundton und der Vielschichtigkeit im "dramatischen" Teil.


----------



## debalz (14. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Haha! die Lösung für alle CD´s, die irgendwie nicht gut klingen: www.epluggs.de - CD-Tuning


> Nur soviel: es hängt mit den natürlichen Schwingungen von   Bergkristallen und Mineralien zusammen.             Die CD wird auf  nicht weiter erläuterte Weise für 15 Minuten  in den natürlichen  Schwingkreis der Steine gelegt.             Der Effekt hält dann  ungefähr 500 Abspielungen an.


2,50€ + Porto und gut ist!


----------



## DaxTrose (14. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

@debalz: Ich schicke da einfach meine Festplatte hin, das vereinfacht die ganze Sache! 
*

Simply Red - A New Flame*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (18. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

So, Doppelpost ftw! 

Hab mir heute diese CD gekauft und es ist keine Überraschung, dass sie vom Klang in der ganz obersten Liga mitspielt. Aber auch musikalisch gefällt sie mir sehr gut. Es kling alles nach Yello, nur sehr melodisch. Wenn ich es beschreiben sollte, würde ich als Beispiel The Rhythm Divine von Yello nennen mit einem kleinen Hauch von De-Phazz. 


*Boris Blank & Malia - Convergence*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqQKN1WSz_8


----------



## coroc (18. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

So, da melde ich mich als stiller Mitleser hier im thread mal zu Wort, hab nämlich was nettes Endeckt. 

Ich präsentiere:

*Liquid Tension Experiment - Liquid Tension Experiment*

Link nach Amazon: http://www.amazon.de/Liquid-Tension...sr=8-1&keywords=liquid+tension+experiment+dvd





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pofqHfSvy_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch was zur Band...MMn ziemlich hochkarätig, Mike Prtnoy a Schlagzeug, John Petrucci an der Gitarre, Jordan Rudess am Synth und Tony Levin an Chapman-Stick, Bass usw.

Ist recht anspruchsvoll, nix für nebenbei.

Dank der vielen Impros muss man immer auf was neues gefasst sein...


----------



## PCGH_Phil (20. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

@coroc: Cool, für richtig Awesome-Sauce fehlt ein bisschen Dynamik, aber musikalisch ist das definitiv top.  Das Album ist gekauft.

Hier mal was ganz frisches (Album im Januar 2014 erschienen):

Boris Blank & Malia - Convergence - Magnetic Lies
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npbVjd-JhX4

Gruß,
Phil

*Edit: *


DaxTrose schrieb:


> So, Doppelpost ftw!
> 
> Hab mir heute  diese CD gekauft und es ist keine Überraschung, dass sie vom Klang in  der ganz obersten Liga mitspielt. Aber auch musikalisch gefällt sie mir  sehr gut. Es kling alles nach Yello, nur sehr melodisch. Wenn ich es  beschreiben sollte, würde ich als Beispiel The Rhythm Divine von Yello  nennen mit einem kleinen Hauch von De-Phazz.
> 
> ...



Mist.


----------



## ebastler (20. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Höre ich seit einiger Zeit sehr gern...
Habe allerdings eine CD von 2009 hier, in dem Jahr hat Oldfield das Stück neu gemixt.
Ich nehme mal an, ich habe den remix...

Papa sollte das Original auf Platte haben, jedenfalls klingt es stellenweise ganz anders, und mMn schöner 
Muss mal die originale CD auftreiben, ich liebe das Album.
Wenn die Schallplatte den originalen Mix beinhaltet, was ich annehme, dann gefällt mir der erheblich besser (musikalisch) als der neue.
Akustisch kann ich wenig sagen, da CD und LP nur auf grundverschiedenen Anlagen getestet wurden...

Kennt das Album zufällig jemand, und kann mir die beste CD Version empfehlen?

EDIT: *hust* http://www.ebay.at/itm/221383494034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Mal hören, wie die so klingt, sobald sie kommt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBAu0PJ7A8


----------



## BillDschirm (20. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Für mich entfaltet Dark-Jazz erst die Dynamik, wenn ordentliches Equipment vorhanden ist, welche die Frequenzen darstellen kann.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY1wBUrdRFg

Gerade hier würde ich gerne mal das unkomprimierte Material hören; damit man wirklich den ganzen Umfang genießen kann.


----------



## debalz (20. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



ebastler schrieb:


> Höre ich seit einiger Zeit sehr gern...
> Habe allerdings eine CD von 2009 hier, in dem Jahr hat Oldfield das Stück neu gemixt.
> Ich nehme mal an, ich habe den remix...
> 
> ...



Album list - Dynamic Range Database

schlechte Aufnahmen dieser Platte sind selten, aber wenn du an die 1983 Version rankommst -


----------



## ebastler (20. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Danke, nach genau so was habe ich mir gestern die Finger wund gesucht, und nichts gefunden...
Momentan habe ich ja den 2009er Remix, der scheint auch gut zu sein, aber ich finde ihn an den neu eingespielten Stellen einfach nicht so gut wie das Original.
Von den 1983ern habe ich dir Virgin UK disc gekauft, die etwas bessere Deutsche konnte ich nicht finden. Wobei es bei der UK disc wieder Unterschiede gibt. Welche mit schwarzem oder roten Aufdruck, sowie mit oder ohne Barcodes auf der CD. Ob es da nun Unterschiede gibt ist die Frage 

Ich habe jedenfalls die mit rotem Aufdruck ohne Barcode, 14,99 mit Versand (D->AT) finde ich gut!

Mal schauen, die CD sollte anfang nächster Woche kommen. Freue mich schon!!


----------



## DaxTrose (20. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



ebastler schrieb:


> Von den 1983ern habe ich dir Virgin UK disc gekauft, die etwas bessere Deutsche konnte ich nicht finden. Wobei es bei der UK disc wieder Unterschiede gibt. Welche mit schwarzem oder roten Aufdruck, sowie mit oder ohne Barcodes auf der CD. Ob es da nun Unterschiede gibt ist die Frage
> 
> Ich habe jedenfalls die mit rotem Aufdruck ohne Barcode, 14,99 mit Versand (D->AT) finde ich gut!
> 
> Mal schauen, die CD sollte anfang nächster Woche kommen. Freue mich schon!!


 

Ich weiß noch, dass CDs von Nimbus damals qualitativ nicht besonders waren. Oft war die Alubeschichtung fehlerhaft. Kann man kontrollieren, wenn man die CD einfach mal gegen das Licht hält. Mein Technics SL-PJ 1 CD-Player hatte damals immer Probleme beim Abspielen von CDs von Nimbus. Ich selbst habe die 25th Anniversary Edition von 1998 und finde, die klingt sehr gut.


----------



## Thallassa (20. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Von dem was ich bisher gehört habe (und noch so hören werde) ist Atra Aeterna ganz gut produziert:
Atra Aeterna

25 Alben gibt's gratis, ein paar muss man bezahlen. Aber es gibt ja genug gratis-Material, was man sich erstmal anhören kann 

Hier noch eine Youtube-Hörprobe, wobei sein Stil im allgemeinen variiert - von typischen IDM-Stücken hin zu extrem minimalistischen Doom-Stücken mit zwei Klavieranschlägen dazwischen, über Zeugs, was meine Hochtöner zur Verzweiflung bringt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4qNdH1TYE0


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Wo gibt es den da welche gratis?? bin ich blind ?

Edit: Habs gefunden, name your price ;D Da kann man sich aussuchen wie viel man ausgibt, oder gar nix.


----------



## L-Patrick (21. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Auch ein sehr schönes Cover. Anfang und Ende sind absolut nicht mein Fall, aber das Gitarrencover ist gut gemacht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPWMHHUwRyw#t=327


----------



## Zappaesk (22. März 2014)

Jetzt mal im Ernst ihr sucht nach außergewöhnlich gut produzierter Musik und stellt YouTube Links rein? 
Na so wird man die jedenfalls nicht beurteilen können!

Leider ist es so, dass sehr viele audiophile Aufnahmen - speziell der sog. audiophilen Labels - musikalisch totlangweilig bzw. belanglos sind. Die taugen nur als Testsignale. Jeder der zB schon mal Damen wie Sarah K. usw hat lauschen müssen oder den Gebrüdern Chesky ihr Zeug wird das bestätigen können. 

Gute Aufnahmen gibt es vor allem abseits des Mainstreams. Speziell im Jazz, Avantgarde und Adult Genre aber natürlich auch in der Klassik. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel - wie immer...


----------



## DaxTrose (22. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Die Youtube Links sind bei mir eigentlich nur dafür gedacht, sich ein Bild von der Musik zu machen. Dass sie die CD nicht ersetzen, sollte eigentlich klar sein. Im übrigen mag ich sogar ein paar Lieder von Sara K., allerdings höre ich sie auch seltener, als andere Sachen. Es muss auch nicht immer ins kleinste audiophil sein, sondern einfach gut klingende Musikaufnahmen, die man evtl. sogar aus dem Radio kennt. Ist zwar selten, aber so was gibt's halt noch. Und ich verstehe diesen Thread so, dass man genau diese Musik hier anderen vorstellt. Bei Gefallen, kann man sich dann die CD kaufen. Ein gutes Beispiel ist meiner Meinung nach George Michael dessen Alben immer sehr gut klingen. 

*Geoge Michael - Older *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntoi6bAz8Jc


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Wenn Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hättest alle 16 Seiten zu lesen, dann wüsstest Du das hier alles andere als langweilige , pseudoaudiophile Musik von sogenannten High-End Labels gepostet wurde....


----------



## Zappaesk (22. März 2014)

Das habe ja auch gar nicht behauptet. Lediglich dass das Mittel YouTube- Link dazu nicht geeignet ist sowas zu kommunizieren.

Ich habe selber Tonträger in 4-stelliger Stückzahl daheim und dabei viele superbe Aufnahmen. Aber über YouTube würde ich die Faszination dieser Aufnahmen niemandem vermitteln wollen.

Aber 2 aktuelle Favoriten werde ich mal dennoch nennen:
- Iiro Rantala: Lost Heros
- The Rosenberg Trio: Djangologists

Ersteres eine Pianoplatte mit Widmungen an gestorbene Musiker (z.b. Esbjorn Svensson) letzteres ein Gitarrentrio mit einer Widmung an Django Reinhardt mit aberwitzigen Tempo und dennoch sehr emotional. Beides tolle Platten.

Wer die Chance hat sollte da mal reinhören. Wer in meiner Nähe wohnt (am Rande der Kurpfalz und des Kraichgaus) kann gerne auch bei mir rein hören


----------



## L-Patrick (22. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Du kannst aber auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder sich mal eben so ne Platte leisten kann und auch entsprechendes (High End) Equipment hat um das ganze richtig darbieten zu können.
Ich finde den Thread hier super und habe auch schon das eine oder andere schöne Liedchen dadurch gefunden. Das man dem jetzt in ein Zwangskostüm stecken sollte (deiner Meinung nach), finde ich vollkommen überbewertet.
Denn wenn man nur noch super "Audiophiles" hier posten würde/dürfte, dann würde der eigentlich schöne Thread in der Versenkung verschwinden.

PS: Das hier ist PCGH-X und nicht das Hifi-Forum, damit sollte eigentlich alles gesagt sein


----------



## Zappaesk (22. März 2014)

Von HighEnd Equipment war hier gar nicht die Rede. Das hat mit dem Thema ja auch nur indirekt zu tun. 
Wenn es aber um Klangqualität von Aufnahmen geht, dann widerspricht das nem YouTube-Link. Wenn es um tolle Musik geht, dann mag man das auch - eingeschränkt so beurteilen und auch solche so finden können.
Das hat mit sich was leisten können aber auch nix zu tun.


----------



## Rho (23. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Die YouTube-Links sind auch nicht dazu da um die Klangqualität beurteilen zu können, sondern um auf die Schnelle einen ersten Eindruck zu bekommen, ob einem die dargebotene Musik grundsätzlich gefällt oder eben nicht. Das wurde hier aber auch schon mehrfach gesagt. So kann man zumindest schon mal grob aussortieren, was man sich näher anhören will (in besserer Qualität) und was auf keinen Fall in Frage kommt. Und das geht durchaus mit der suboptimalen auf YouTube gebotenen Audioqualität.


----------



## ebastler (23. März 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hier soll alles gepostet werden, das musikalisch interessant, und akustisch gut ist.

Mir nützt der audiophilste Tonträger nichts, wenn ich die Musik langweilig oder uninteressant finde.

Letzteres kann man per Youtube sehr gut beurteilen - finde ich die Musik interessant oder nicht?

Wenn ich etwas unintetessant finde, kaufe ich garantiert keine CD davon, wenn schon, dann kaufe ich gerne eine CD, wenn diese auch klanglich gut ist.
Genau dazu ist der Youtube Link sehr wohl geeignet. Eine Vorauswahl zu treffen, was man sich mal kaufen und dann genauer anhören will.


----------



## debalz (2. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



ebastler schrieb:


> Hier soll alles gepostet werden, das musikalisch interessant, und akustisch gut ist.
> 
> Mir nützt der audiophilste Tonträger nichts, wenn ich die Musik langweilig oder uninteressant finde.
> 
> ...



Trotzdem sollte es hier um Stücke oder Tonträger gehen, die über das musikalisch interessante hinausgehen, denn das ist doch seehr weit gefasst. In Kombination mit einer guten Produktion finde ich das ok, außerdem sollten zwei drei Sätze noch dazu geschrieben werden, am besten noch ein Link zu JPC oder einem anderen Händler damit man weiß um welche CD, LP etc es sich genau handelt (Jahr, Edition,...).

btt: für Freunde der gepflegten düsteren, elektronischen Monotonie empfehle ich immer wieder die Produktionen von Robert Henke, der Mann war Mitentwickler von Ableton und baut selbst Synthies - nur ein Hinweis dass er auch bei seinen Produktionen wie Monolake großen Wert auf Klang legt. Das kann man sehr gut bei z.B. Monolake - Silence hören




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.discogs.com/Monolake-Silence/master/202417

edit: ist zwar etwas ot, aber das Spiel NaissanceE hat einen imho sehr gelungenen und hochwertigen Soundtrack im Ambient-Stil welcher wirklich beeindruckend ist und teils an den Bladerunner Soundtrack erinnert. Wurde von Pauline Oliveros, Patricia Dallio und Thierry Zaboitzeff komponiert - allesamt Meister der experimentellen Avantgarde.


----------



## Hänschen (2. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Selbst die reduzierten Youtube-Videos sind besser wie der ganze Charts-Müll !


Übrigens: ich habe bei Musicload.de ne WAV von "Kodo Drumming" gefunden 
Man kriegt das "History of Music vol. 1" Album nicht zu kaufen ... in Deutschland ^^


----------



## debalz (4. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Miles Davis - Live At Montreux 1991 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Miles Davis: DVD & Blu-ray

imho klasse Aufnahme eines der letzten Auftritte Miles Davis!


----------



## XP1500Monster (4. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Auch wenn ich in Sachen Erfahrung hier mit keinem mithalten kann, scheint die Qualität von den Arctic Monkeys nicht schlecht zu sein. Zumindest ist das mein Eindruck.
Eigentlich überhaupt nicht mein Musikgenre - egal.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qf1JvdomH6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mein Freund spielt Gitarre und hat dementsprechend gutes Soundequipment. Die CD's von den Arctic Monkeys klingen bei gleichem Equipment viel klarer als meine (Rammstein, Slipknot, Billy Talent, Volbeat usw.).
Das Youtube-Video hat selbstverständlich keine "gute" Qualität.

Wo wir schon dabei sind - auch bei Youtube lassen sich krasse Unterschiede feststellen. Wenn man den gleichen Song über verschiedene Videos hört, kann man sich sehr schnell erschrecken - manche klingen schrecklich verzerrt, manche klingen auch bei 360p noch besser als manche bei 1080p.


----------



## debalz (10. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Bonobo (Simon Green): The North Borders (CD) – jpc

RA Reviews: Bonobo - The North Borders on Ninja Tune (Album)

Bonobo - The North Borders


----------



## aloha84 (10. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Falls ich hier falsch bin....knüppelt mich.

Gut produzierte Musik, lässt sich ja relativ breit auffächern.
Also frage ich mal so, kennt ihr den "reactable"?
Wenn nicht schauts euch an.....es gebt mal feedback!
reactable (ab 1:20 wird es zu musik, video hat sehr gute quali!)

Grüße


----------



## Icedaft (10. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ein Keyboard für Tastenlegastheniker für 6.300€, chapeau. Nett auf Effekt gemacht, für das Geld bekomme ich aber mehr als ein übergroßes Skylanderdeck für die WII...


----------



## PCGH_Phil (11. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

@Zappaesk: Die YouTube-Videos sollen nur als Orientierung dienen, dafür halte ich sie durchaus brauchbar. Ähnlich vielleicht Gameplay-Videos zur Einschätzung von Grafik, die auch stark unter Qualitätsverlust leiden, bis zu dem Extrem, dass man 720p-Konsolen-Videos kaum von "Ultra"-PC-Aufnahmen unterscheiden kann...  



XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich in Sachen Erfahrung hier mit  keinem mithalten kann, scheint die Qualität von den Arctic Monkeys nicht  schlecht zu sein. Zumindest ist das mein Eindruck.
> Eigentlich überhaupt nicht mein Musikgenre - egal.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, falls das die ersten Gehversuche in Richtung  gute Abstimmung ist... okay  Hör mal genau hin: Der Anfang ist noch einigermaßen, halbwegs clean (was dich wahrscheinlich beeinflusst hat), aber ab ~1.30  Min, wenn quasi "die Post abgeht", verlieren sich die Instrumente und  der Gesang in einem undefinierten, unsauberen und komprimierten Brei. Wenn ich mir mal so deine  anderen geposteten Bands ansehe, hast du dir aber auch eins der schwierigsten  Genres ausgesucht. Ich kenne vielleicht eine handvoll Aufnahmen aus dem Rock/Metal-Bereich, die wirklich, wirklich gut produziert sind und richtig gut klingen. Das hat erstmal mit der Schwierigkeit beim Einspielen zu tun; dazu kommt, dass fast alle Alben der letzten 10 Jahre Loudness-verseucht sind (Pegel angehoben, dann auf +/- 0 dB angeglichen). Dabei geht nicht nur ein Großteil der Dynamik flöten, sondern man hört auch viele Kompressionen, Verzerrungen und andere Störungen. Das ist gerade mit gutem Equipment sehr gut (oder vielleicht besser: grausam stark) zu hören und ist _extrem_ lästig. Einige Bands wie z.B. Iced Earth nehmen davon mittlerweile Abstand, bzw. liefern mehrere Abmischungen, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist das Problem immer noch sehr ausgeprägt (und Iced Earth klang noch nie richtig gut ).

[EDIT:] BTW: Ich hab mir die CD gekauft und damit auch Zugriff auf die immerhin recht hochqualitativen AutoRip-MP3s (/Schleichwerbung aus)...Das gepostete Youtube-Video ist nicht die Ursache. 

Es gibt glücklicherweise hin und wieder ein paar aktuelle Ausnahmen, die ganz okay klingen (leider nicht toll, aber immerhin). Versuch mal das:

Audrey Horne - Youngblood - Pretty Little Sunshine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VFDRYx5BhQ

Da ist zwar auch ein Loudness-Faktor zu hören, aber nicht allzu extrem...


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Wo wir schon dabei sind - auch bei Youtube lassen sich krasse Unterschiede feststellen. Wenn man den gleichen Song über verschiedene Videos hört, kann man sich sehr schnell erschrecken - manche klingen schrecklich verzerrt, manche klingen auch bei 360p noch besser als manche bei 1080p.


 Das liegt zu 99,8% daran, dass die Leute die die Videos hochladen absolut 0 Ahnung haben, wie man das Renderprofil korrekt für Youtube einstellt. Die nehmen sich irgendein Preset aus dem Videoschnittprogramm und drücken Rendern. Das ist was dabei rauskommt.

Bei meinen Videos ist die Tonspur von 144p bis 1080p identisch. Klingt immer gleich nur die Videoqualität ändert sich.


----------



## HamaSmith (13. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Mein Tipp:

Dead Can Dance Kiko HD - YouTube


----------



## PCGH_Phil (15. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Dead Can Dance sind ganz anständig, dem kann ich nur zupflichten.

Hier mal ganz aktuell:

Jan Delay - Hammer & Michel - Straße
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MKNHmIrnps

Leider auch mit hörbarer Kompression, vor allem die Höhen hat's erwischt, und die Details leiden. Also vielleicht lieber ein paar verzeihende Hörer nehmen, bzw. Treble etwas rausdrehen... Trotzdem meiner Meinung eine ehrenhafte Erwähnung wert, ganz mies Loud wird's nämlich nicht. Interessant außerdem: Jedes Lied ist deutlich vernehmbar anders abgemischt. Die Balladen sind praktisch ohne Loudness, die "rockigen" Tracks dagegen kräftig. Falls wer über eine saubere Abmischung stolpert, kann's mir gerne stecken. Der gepostete Track liegt irgendwo im Mittelfeld.

Gruß;
Phil


----------



## debalz (16. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

ja der Jan D. - die letzte Platte von ihm die ich richtig gut fand war die "Searching for the jan soul rebels" - komme mit dem neuen Kram einfach nicht mehr klar.

imho eine der besten MTV-unplugged Konzerte: Nirvana - Unplugged In New York: Amazon.de: Nirvana, Beth McCarhy: DVD & Blu-ray



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soundtechnisch ist die DVD auch recht ordentlich würde ich sagen.. R.I.P Kurt


----------



## Blingjo (16. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Kommt zwar nicht an die Cd bzw BR ran, aber Nirvana hört sich auch auf Youtube schon klasse an 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oCsbUSk5-O8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

ich mag die Slowaken, seitdem hör ich auch bei DnB ab und zu rein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YdQhxztj8Cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



war einer der ersten songs die ich nach umstieg von onboard und uralt headset auf titanium hd und hd650 gehört habe


----------



## XP1500Monster (16. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Das Problem im Metal/Rock-Genre ist mir bewusst. Noch extremer ist das ganze im Death Metal, Speed Metal oder Metal Core, die Aufnahmen sind schrecklich. Zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen Genres. Einige Platten von Heaven Shall Burn kann man nicht lange anhören, die Qualität ist unterirdisch.
Was mir in letzter Zeit im Metal-Bereich positiv aufgefallen ist, ist diese Platte: KoRn - The Path of Totality. Nun ja, ist von 2013, nicht ganz so aktuell. Kann noch längst nicht mit den von pcgh_phil geposteten Lieder mithalten, ist im .wav-Format aber schön anzuhören, vor allem aber kann man damit den Bass testen. Insbesondere mit diesem Lied:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K_1QRW4z18
Wie gesagt, zum Bass testen supi.
Ich muss mal testen wie Rammstein sich im .wav anhört, aber ich befürchte nichts gutes.


----------



## Blingjo (16. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Noch zwei





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LqRZ2_w56U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Immer wieder ein Ohrenschmaus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K69A1lL1PHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (17. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Schöne Platten, keine Frage - aber in diesem Thread gehts eigentlich um Tonträger die gut produziert sind und daher sich von der Masse der überkomprimierten Loudnesswar-Opfer abheben, dazu gehört auch eine kleine Erläuterung des Autors, am besten mit Link zu JPC, Amazon etc., da es meistens verschiedene Herstellungsjahre und Qualitätsunterschiede bei ein und derselben Scheibe gibt. Ausschließlich YT-Links können ja in den entsprechenden Thread rein http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/90399-now-playing-die-musikecke.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/90399-now-playing-die-musikecke.html


----------



## ebastler (17. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Die 1983er Virgin Records CD (CDV2001) von Mike Oldfields Tubular Bells klingt jedenfalls genial...
Einmal finde ich das Album Musikalisch erheblich gelungener als das 2009er Release, obwohl nur feine Unterschiede da sind, und ich finde es, obwohl das 2009er angeblich akustisch auch sehr gut ist, nochmal erheblich differenzierter und feiner aufgelöst. Ich hasse es, Klang zu beschreiben, gelingt mir  nie... Ich hoffe, man versteht, was ich meine.

1983: http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/view/3011
2009: http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/view/46865

Auf der 2009er sind noch zwei Lieder mehr.


----------



## LaMort (17. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Nicht umsonst wird zum Einweihen einer Anlage gerne Tschaikowskis 1812 Ouverture empfohlen. Gerne auch mit Artillerie-Regiment:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nMkC07PmaWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 (wer die Kracher hören will: letzte 2 Minuten)

Empfehlenswert ist die Aufnahme von und mit Erich Kunzel. Wer die Vinyl in Betracht zieht braucht einen guten Plattenteller. Ab einer gewissen Lautstärke wird der Tonarm von der Platte gepustet.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. April 2014)

LaMort schrieb:


> Empfehlenswert ist die Aufnahme von und mit Erich Kunzel. Wer die Vinyl in Betracht zieht braucht einen guten Plattenteller. Ab einer gewissen Lautstärke wird der Tonarm von der Platte gepustet.



Na empfohlen wird das eigtl. eher selten, vor allem weil die von dir genannte Aufnahme audiophil eher bescheiden ist. Das einzig spektakuläre daran ist der Dynamiksprung am Ende, wenn die Kanone schießt.

Was aber Quatsch ist, das ist deine Behauptung, das der Tonarm ab ner bestimmten Lautstärke von der Platte gepustet wird! Was soll das denn mit der Lautstärke zu tun haben? Was ändert sich denn an der Abtastung wenn du den Verstärker aufreißt? Genau, nix!
Wenn der Tonabnehmer springt an der Stelle, dann ist das eher ein Problem der falschen Einstellung bzw. Kombination Tonarm/Tonabnehmer.


----------



## LaMort (18. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich habe die Aufnahme. Mir bereitet sie Freude. Ja, vor allem wegen der Kanonen. Davon gibt es eben nicht viele. Da ist noch die Bernstein-Aufnahme, der aber jede Feinabstimmung fehlt und die eine Aufnahme aus den 1950ern, die zwar aufbereitet wurde, aber immer noch leicht nach alten Kinderschallplatten klingt. 

Natürlich ist das mit dem Tonarm quatsch!


----------



## Zappaesk (18. April 2014)

Die Aufnahme ist zwar spektakulär, aber eben nicht wirklich gut. Bekannt ist sie eben unter Analogies nur wegen der Tonabnehmerproblematik und als Test des eigenen Systems - als digitale Aufnahme ist sie dagegen reizlos, weil eben aufnahmetechnisch und interpretatorisch nur mauer Durchschnitt.



LaMort schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das mit dem Tonarm quatsch!



Was ist Quatsch, das er springt? Oder das er lautstärkeabhängig springt?

Ersteres tut er tatsächlich wenn man nicht aufpasst, letzteres ist absoluter Quatsch.


----------



## Johnny666 (21. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Auch wenn man sich da jetzt sehr drüber streiten kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des Weiteren fallen mir da noch ein: Victor Wooten - Palmystery, die meisten Toto-Alben vor 2000, die schon erwähnte Decksandrumsandrockandroll (um da nochmal etwas Nachdruck aufzubauen), Police - Outlandos d'Amour (vielleicht nicht die rauschärmste, aber alleine das Zusammenspiel zwischen Bass und Drums finde ich hier sehr ausgewogen und klar), Ohm - Circus Of Sound, vielleicht einige Aufnahmen von Moondog, ich denke Michael Jacksons Off The Wall wurde bestimmt schon genannt. Jeweils wo verhanden natürlich Vinyl.

Ehm, Metallica - Death Magnetic !!11!!elfelf! Wir stehn doch alle auf Übersteuern, oder? 

Ahja, und um einen Tonarm abhängig von der Lautstärke springe zu lassen, muss man entweder den Plattenspieler feststellen, so dass er nicht federt und dann auf die Lautsprecher stellen stellen (dann im Idealfall eine 30hz Testsequenz abspielen und weiter aufdrehen, als es für Verstärker, Boxen, Gehör und Nachbarn gut ist) oder ein Bassreflexrohr direkt vor der Nadel positionieren, anders kann ichs mir nicht vorstellen.

Mfg
Johnny666


----------



## Thallassa (23. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hier geht's zwar um außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik im Sinne von "Boah ist die Dynamik geil etc.pp." aber ich möchte mal ein anderes Beispiel bzw. einen anderen Ansatz hier mit einbringen - vielleicht ein bisschen Offtopic, vielleicht aber auch für den ein oder anderen interessant (musikalisch wie technisch)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBHnJNEbNZw

Das ist so fürchterlich schlecht produziert (aus einem objektiven Standpunkt) dass es subjektiv wieder extrem gut klingt. Denn ich finde, jede Art von verbesserter Produktion bei diesem Stück, allgemein bei der Band, würde die gesamte Atmosphöre, die sie aufbauen möchten, vollkommen zerstören (ist ja nix neues im Black Metal, dass zu gute Produktion Atmosphäre zerstört...)


----------



## debalz (23. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



> (ist ja nix neues im Black Metal, dass zu gute Produktion Atmosphäre zerstört...)


das gleiche denke ich mir bei den ganzen, z.T. in der Garage aufgenommenen 70 Jahre Psychedelic-Rock-Platten die ich ab und an mal höre. 
http://www.amazon.de/Nuggets-Origin...e=UTF8&qid=1398242411&sr=8-1&keywords=nuggets
Sowas nach heutigem Stand der Technik produziert kann eigentlich nicht gut sein, da die wenigen Instrumente meist schlecht gespielt wurden, die Vocals und Chöre - wenn sauber recorded - kitschig rüberkommen und ohne den Garagen-Schrammel-Sound ein wichtiges atmosphärisches Merkmal fehlt.

btt: wer auf Marla Glenns Stimme steht, dem sei diese gute Produktion empfohlen:
http://www.amazon.de/This-Marla-Gle...F8&qid=1398242456&sr=8-1&keywords=marla+glenn


----------



## der-sack88 (23. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Das Ding hat doch ne Dr von 0.5 oder so?
Ich konnte da aus dem Soundmatsch nicht im Ansatz was raushören, was wie Musik klang oder auch nur irgendwie Atmosphäre erzeugt hat...
Um mal was im aus dem Genre (Metal im weitesten Sinne...) zu nennen: die aktuelle Scheibe von The Ocean, Pelagial, finde ich was Atmosphäre betrifft sehr stark und die ist auch noch ordentlich aufgenommen, wenn man den heutigen Metal als Maßstab nimmt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ83joKMyUs


Mal schauen was die neue von Opeth bringt. Heritage war zwar kein Metal mehr, aber soundtechnisch eines der besten Alben der letzten Jahre, das ich kenne. Da kann sonst auch nur der Kram mithalten, wo der gute Herr Wilson auch seine Finger im Spiel hatte. Der Rabe der nicht singen wollte wurde hier ja schon gennant.
Wenn Opeth mal wieder was härteres bringen wäre das wohl Referenz im Metal, die Interview hört sich aber nicht danach an...

Bsp.:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfVGbqA6nQA

Oder Wilson und Åkerfeldt zusammen, auch seeeeehr gute Qualität.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_sbZxj6lSY


Ansonsten bin ich ein großer Freund vom Sound der 70er... mit Genesis, Yes, ELP usw. wurde ich quasi großgezogen, das prägt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0Spl1cOf-o

Sowas auf Vinyl, dann ordentlich aufdrehen...


----------



## Sma8T (24. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Amy Winehouse - Frank

Daftpunk - Random Access Memories


Stellenweise absolute Soundglocken


----------



## Hänschen (25. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

"The Sound of Dubstep 5" von Ministry of Sound (als CD) 

Klingt sehr sauber, Loudnessmäßig kann ich nicht beurteilen aber ist ja Dubstep 


Ich habe sehr schlechte Compilations gehört ... die klingen dann als hätte man ein schlechtes mp3 als Master benutzt.
Dagegen ist das oben genannte perfekt !


----------



## BusT3rd (25. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Klasse Thema! Gut aufgenommene Musik zu finden ist tatsächlich echt schwierig.

Selbst bei CD's hab ich mittlerweile eher gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht. Gutes streaming gibts übrigens auch, aber ist mir im Moment zu teuer:
wimp.de
Da gibts auch ein schickes Werbevideo, was die Unterschiede der Kompressionen super veranschaulicht.

Hab selber einige *BluRays*:
Die Toten Hosen - Nur zu Besuch/Unplugged im Wiener Burgtheater - Gute Aufnahme.
Die Fantastischen Vier - Live in 3D - Guter Ton, klasse 3D-Material
Within Temptation - Black Symphony - Gute Aufnahme, aber fragwürdige Abmischung mit überzogenen Höhen

bei *CDs* war ich zuletzt etwas zögerlich:
Birdy von Birdy - find ich gut aufgenommen
Pure Heroine von Lorde - ebenso gut

Des hier hör ich im Moment sehr gerne
http://www.tape.tv/depeche-mode/videos/goodbye-studio-version


----------



## Zappaesk (25. April 2014)

BusT3rd schrieb:


> Gut aufgenommene Musik zu finden ist tatsächlich echt schwierig.



Eigentlich überhaupt nicht! Es gibt hundert oder bestimmt sogar tausende gut aufgenommene Alben. Warum findest du es schwer diese zu finden?


----------



## jamie (25. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Eigentlich überhaupt nicht! Es gibt hundert oder bestimmt sogar tausende gut aufgenommene Alben. Warum findest du es schwer diese zu finden?


 
Er will ja Musik, die nicht nur gut klingt, sondern die ihm auch noch gefällt und da kann's schon recht schwierig werden.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. April 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Er will ja Musik, die nicht nur gut klingt, sondern die ihm auch noch gefällt und da kann's schon recht schwierig werden.



Nur wenn man einen sehr eng begrenzten Musikgeschmack hat.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (25. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Experimentell und garantiert nicht jedermanns Sache aber sehr genial und hat eine gute Atmosphäre
AudiofreQ - Audioception

SC


----------



## BusT3rd (26. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Also eng begrenzt ist mein Musikgeschmack nicht. Vieles ist aber doch eher Pop und da könnten die Alben noch besser sein. Eigentlich suche ich 24 Bit Aufnahmen und da sieht es eher schlecht aus. DVD und BRs werden nämlich nur selten mit Studioaufnahmen rausgegeben.
Ein weiteres Ärgerniss ist dieser Kopierschutz auf den CDs. Beim rippen am Rechner knackt das das Lied dann. wer sich das ausgedacht hat gehört gekreuzigt!!! Wenn jemand nen Tipp hat, um das zu umgehen?!

Bei "Watchmen Soundtrack" und "Ring of Fire The legend of Johnny Cash" stört der Copierschutz die PC-Wiedergabe. Genauso bei einigen Toten Hosen Alben.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. April 2014)

Die Samplingrate hat jetzt aber erst mal nix mit der Aufnahmequalität zu tun. Das ist ja bloß das Format und das ist eher zweitrangig. Ich habe Musik auf CDs, die ist so gut aufgenommen, dass ich noch nie die fehlenden Bits vermisst hätte. Der Unterschied zu ner guten Hochbitaufnahme (und da gibts einen Haufen schlechte) ist jedenfalls eher gering, selbst auf ner Topanlage.
Und dann die ganzen Superaufnahmen auf LP... Da kommt dann weder CD noch Hochbit in punkto Emotionalität dran... aber wie gesagt mit der Aufnahmequalität hat das auch nix zu tun.


----------



## soth (26. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Kopierschutz? EMI hat als letztes Label vor über 7 Jahren den Verkauf von kopiergeschützten CDs eingestellt.
Das Werbevideo von wimp ist ja auch ein schlechter Witz, übertriebener darstellen kann man das Ganze ja gar nicht.


----------



## BusT3rd (26. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Was war an dem Video jetzt übertrieben?
Ich hab das selber mal probiert und genau das gleiche Ergebnis, wie in dem Video bekommen.



> Kopierschutz? EMI hat als letztes Label vor über 7 Jahren den Verkauf von kopiergeschützten CDs eingestellt.
> Das Werbevideo von wimp ist ja auch ein schlechter Witz, übertriebener darstellen kann man das Ganze ja gar nicht.


EMI hat 2007 als ERSTE der großen Vier angefangen auf DRM zu verzichten. Und leider bekommt man im Handel noch immer CDs mit DRM. So oft werden die nämlich nicht neu aufgelegt.


----------



## soth (26. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Mach mal einen Blindtest, mit einer ordentlich komprimierten .mp3-Datei, die Unterschiede sind nicht annähernd so groß! 
EMI war das erste Label beim Ausstieg von DRM, nicht aber beim Kopierschutz von CDs.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Weil es mir gerade wieder aufgefallen war:

*Guns N' Roses - Chinese Democracy*
Ist nicht nur eine der teuersten Produktionen aller Zeiten sondern (besonders für sein Genre und Releasejahrzehnt) auch wirklich eine sehr gute.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Olstyle schrieb:


> (besonders für sein Genre und Releasejahrzehnt)



Was hat das Releasejahrzehnt mit der Aufnahme zu tun?


----------



## BusT3rd (26. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



soth schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Blindtest, mit einer ordentlich komprimierten .mp3-Datei, die Unterschiede sind nicht annähernd so groß!
> EMI war das erste Label beim Ausstieg von DRM, nicht aber beim Kopierschutz von CDs.



Blindtest ergibt: MP3, CD sind gut zu unterscheiden. Womit hörst du? Mit meine HD650 gehts besser als mit den ADAM A3X, am 4.1-System hör ich es nicht mehr. Das ist aber auch nicht gut. Eine schlechte CD-Aufnahme kann aber auch, wie 320k MP3 klingen, "Light me up" von The Pretty Reckless z.B. und das gibts sogar als Vinyl *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Zappaesk (26. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



BusT3rd schrieb:


> Eine schlechte CD-Aufnahme kann aber auch, wie 320k MP3 klingen, "Light me up" von The Pretty Reckless z.B. und das gibts sogar als Vinyl *kopfschüttel*


 
CD und Vinyl sind ja kein Qualitätsmerkmale. Ob ne Aufnahme gut oder schlecht ist wird nicht durch das Medium in dem es konsumiert wird festgeschrieben.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was hat das Releasejahrzehnt mit der Aufnahme zu tun?


Soll ich dir jetzt wirklich den "Loudness War" erklären? Und es war nie so schlimm wie mitte 2000er.
Natürlich ist die komprimierung des endgültigen Master nur ein Produktionsschritt, aber sicher nicht der unwichtigste.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Soll ich dir jetzt wirklich den "Loudness War" erklären? Und es war nie so schlimm wie mitte 2000er.



Ne den brauchste mir nicht zu erklären (aber wer eine gute Aufnahme nur über den Dynamikumfang definiert, der springt schlicht zu kurz), wobei es da aktuell nicht besser aussieht wie vor 10 Jahren - es gab und gibt aber eine ganze Reihe von Künstlern, die da einfach nicht dran teilnehmen. 

Insofern gibt es auch im Rockbereich ordentliche, gute und sehr gute Aufnahmen aus praktisch jedem Jahrzehnt von den 50ern bis heute. Und es ist aber auch nicht so, dass vor dem Loudness War alle Aufnahmen toll waren...


----------



## soth (26. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



BusT3rd schrieb:


> Blindtest ergibt: MP3, CD sind gut zu unterscheiden. Womit hörst du? Mit meine HD650 gehts besser als mit den ADAM A3X, am 4.1-System hör ich es nicht mehr. Das ist aber auch nicht gut. Eine schlechte CD-Aufnahme kann aber auch, wie 320k MP3 klingen, "Light me up" von The Pretty Reckless z.B. und das gibts sogar als Vinyl *kopfschüttel*


Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es keine Unterschiede gibt, sondern, dass das Video überzogen ist und das ist offensichtlich. Wäre der Unterschied zwischen 320KBit/s oder VBR0 mp3s zu flac so groß, hätte Niemand Probleme einen Unterschied zu hören, selbst ohne Hörerfahrung.


----------



## DaxTrose (27. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Back to Topic! 

Mario Biondi ist mit seiner tiefen Soulstimme echt eine Ohrenweide, wenn man auf Soul à la Barry White steht. Der Sizilianer hat mit seinem Album Sun meiner Meinung nach mal wieder ein erstklassig produziertes Album veröffentlicht, bei dem Soullegenden wie Al Jarreau und Chaka Khan mit Incognito mitmachen. Wer so etwas mag, sollte sich die CD auf jeden Fall mal zulegen!
Übrigens wurde auf dem CD-Cover Al Jarreau falsch geschrieben (Al J*e*rreau)! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Mario Biondi - Sun*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q09gKzfrSr8


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ne den brauchste mir nicht zu erklären (aber wer eine gute Aufnahme nur über den Dynamikumfang definiert, der springt schlicht zu kurz), wobei es da aktuell nicht besser aussieht wie vor 10 Jahren - es gab und gibt aber eine ganze Reihe von Künstlern, die da einfach nicht dran teilnehmen.


Hab ich die Aufnahme irgendwo auf ihren Dynamikumfang reduziert? Das muss man bei C.D. aber definitiv nicht und wollte ich auch nicht so ausdrücken. 

Hast du aus der ganzen Reihe konkrete Beispiele aus dem TopTen Bereich? Das "irgend jemand" auch gute Aufnahmen veröffentlicht steht natürlich ausser Frage.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du aus der ganzen Reihe konkrete Beispiele aus dem TopTen Bereich?


 
Da muss ich dich enttäuschen Top 10 ist nun wirklich nicht mein Metier - ich höre kein Radio und könnte dir so z.B. gar nicht sagen wer sich da so tummelt...

Aber was mir so spontan einfällt an bekannteren Leuten wäre Neil Young, Lou Reed,...


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Marc Cohn - True Companion (Limited Edition)





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/93056620

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ebastler (30. April 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich höre grad mal wieder die Erstausgabe von Making Movies der Dire Straits auf CD.
Vertigo, "Printed in West Germany" steht aufm Booklet. 1980. Steht drauf.

Markteinführung der CD war 1982. Keine Ahnung, aus welchem Jahr das Ding dann stammt...

Naja, der Klang ist phänomenal, und die Musik ebenso. Eine meiner Lieblings-CDs.

Ach ja, für die Fans von reinen Messdaten: Album details - Dynamic Range Database
Für die, die sich gern ein Bild machen würden, mein Lieblingslied von der Platte:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4SHr_EJGI4


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich höre grad mal wieder die Erstausgabe von Making Movies der Dire Straits auf CD.
> Vertigo, "Printed in West Germany" steht aufm Booklet. 1980. Steht drauf.
> 
> Markteinführung der CD war 1982. Keine Ahnung, aus welchem Jahr das Ding dann stammt...


 
Das 1980 bezieht sich auf die Albumveröffentlichung, da es im Oktober 1980 veröffentlicht wurde. Die Compact Disk hatte dann im März 1984 ihr Debüt. Durch die damals neue Technik konnte man hören, wie stark das Album rauschte. Am Ende des Liedes wurde dann der Pegel runter gedreht, damit das Rauschen zwischen den Liedern nicht hörbar ist. Das erste Dire Starits Album, wo es anders war, war Brothers in Arms, da es komplett digital produziert wurde. Erst die digital remastered CD von 1996 waren durch Nachbearbeitung fast rauschfrei und von kleinen Fehlern im Master bereinigt. So kann man auf der original CD von Love over Gold bei Telegraph Road hören, wie der eine Kanal kurz weg ist. Wenn Du also auf das Rauschen achtest, sollte es sehr leicht festellbar sein, ob es sich um eine neuere Version handelt, oder um die von 1984. Da 
aber Printed in West Germany auf dem Booklet steht, gehe ich auch mal stark davon aus, dass Du die CD von 1984 hast.


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Die letzten Beiträge wurden von mir verschoben, da sie nichts mit diesem Thread zu tun haben. 
Hier sind sie hin:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-602.html#post6413700


----------



## cap82 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Live at the Royal Albert Hall: Amazon.de: Musik

Meiner Meinung nach eine sehr geile Aufnahme.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Cs_VioHcE0&feature=youtu.be

Das mit Youtube funzt net...


----------



## startkapital (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

1.) Samuel Barber - Adaigo for Strings - Agnus Dei - Trinity College Choir
2.) Beck - Morning Phase (Hidef release)
3.) Norah Jones - Come Away with Me
4.) MJ - Thriller (176kHz/24bit & 88kHz/24bit)


----------



## -Fux- (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Einmal bei Daddy auf Vinyl gehört, sofort verliebt und gekauft 
Jeder Song ein absoluter Genuss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider habe ich nur die CD, aber auch diese kann ich empfehlen 


Edit: Zum reinhören http://open.spotify.com/album/3Fv4TJQ9iQ0DCLHv02122Z


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Mal wieder was ruhigeres aus der elektronischen Ecke: *Aural Float - Freefloat* (2001)

Sehr schöne sphärische Arrangements, teilweise gepaart mit treibenden Rhythmen. Schön dass man das Album mit einer ordentlichen Dynamik ausgestattet hat. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZMq5LlFEyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-j7AcbIwjeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44EEXFEP5A0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Sehr schöner Tipp! Hat mich gleich 15 Jahre zurückgeworfen und erinnerte mich an die Space Night Zeit Ende der '90! 

Dazu habe ich noch diese Doppel CD gefunden, die ich mir wieder zu Gemüte geführt habe. Sehr schöne Electro-Sounds mit viel Dynamik! Leider gibt es diese CDs nur noch selten auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt!

*Space Night Vol. 5*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (18. Mai 2014)

Hab die gleiche Scheibe!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Tipp! Hat mich gleich 15 Jahre zurückgeworfen und erinnerte mich an die Space Night Zeit Ende der '90!


 
Jau, Space Night habe ich vor Jahren auch immer auf dem Bayerischen RF stundenlang geschaut und war von der musikalischen Untermalung sehr angetan. Deren Musik Sampler stehen bei mir auch noch auf der "To-Do"-Liste, denn da gibt's sicher noch einige nette Sachen zu entdecken. 

Beispielsweise kenne ich davon schon Alexander Metzger - Tribute to Dirty Harry, leider blieb das komplette Album "Tribute" etwas hinter den Erwartungen zurück, denn die restlichen Tracks sind imho nicht ganz so gut gelungen wie der vorne genannte.


----------



## debalz (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Tipp! Hat mich gleich 15 Jahre zurückgeworfen und erinnerte mich an die Space Night Zeit Ende der '90!
> 
> Dazu habe ich noch diese Doppel CD gefunden, die ich mir wieder zu Gemüte geführt habe. Sehr schöne Electro-Sounds mit viel Dynamik! Leider gibt es diese CDs nur noch selten auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt!


 
Jaja, spät/früh von der Disko heimkommen und mit noch leicht erhöhtem Puls schön auf rosa Wolken in den Schlaf schweben - I remember 

btt: für den Pianofreund: Solo Piano II: Amazon.de: Musik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwo zwischen Klassik und Jazz gespieltes Solopiano mit schönen Meldien/Arrangements und guter Aufnahmequalität.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Feierabend, ein oder zwei Bier, Sonnenschein, Balkon und das hier :

Burial - Untrue - Archangel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7hBUL9kk1Y

Okay, die Sonne ist wohl mittlerweile weg...


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*


Lenny Kravitz - Believe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLDIcIrZO8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Freeze82 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC272FratRY
Auf Vinyl ein absolutes Brett !
Für mich einer der besten Songs die jemals produziert wurden


----------



## SamSoNight (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

https://soundcloud.com/doodledude9001/an1c-w33dh0g-feat-n8-d0gge

 Am besten mit Beats By Dre Pro™


----------



## Blingjo (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



SamSoNight schrieb:


> https://soundcloud.com/doodledude9001/an1c-w33dh0g-feat-n8-d0gge
> 
> Am besten mit Beats By Dre Pro™


 

Soundmatch Purr


----------



## debalz (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



SamSoNight schrieb:


> https://soundcloud.com/doodledude9001/an1c-w33dh0g-feat-n8-d0gge
> 
> Am besten mit Beats By Dre Pro™



hmm - konnte leider keine HiFi-Qualität oder außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Inhalte finden. Habe aber vielleicht auch die falschen Kopfhörer


----------



## Blingjo (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Nein, das liegt definitiv nicht an den falschen Kh. Von Qualität kann hier keine Rede sein!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



SamSoNight schrieb:


> https://soundcloud.com/doodledude9001/an1c-w33dh0g-feat-n8-d0gge
> 
> Am besten mit Beats By Dre Pro™


 
OMG Jeez. Das grenzt ja schon an Körperverletzung! Jetzt sind meine Trommelfelle verödet... 

Vielleicht sollten wir wieder zu Musik zurückkommen und diesen peinlichen Zwischenfall schnell ad acta legen.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2014)

SamSoNight schrieb:


> https://soundcloud.com/doodledude9001/an1c-w33dh0g-feat-n8-d0gge
> 
> Am besten mit Beats By Dre Pro™



Aua! Meine armen Ohren... Mach das bitte nie wieder.


----------



## L-Patrick (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Das ist echter Ohrenkrebs 

So, viele Beiträge ohne Empfehlungen... was gibt's denn so aus der Richtung "Rock" zu empfehlen?


----------



## SamSoNight (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Das ist echter Ohrenkrebs
> 
> So, viele Beiträge ohne Empfehlungen... was gibt's denn so aus der Richtung "Rock" zu empfehlen?


 
Keine Ahnung ob das dein Geschmack ist, aber ich liebe den Soundtrack von Metal Gear Rising  Hat auch viele Elektro-Elemente
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUSbP2sPFCM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOB_ceY_BHg


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Das ist echter Ohrenkrebs
> 
> So, viele Beiträge ohne Empfehlungen... was gibt's denn so aus der Richtung "Rock" zu empfehlen?


Ich bleibe bei CD:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faSBzYRnFdk


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> was gibt's denn so aus der Richtung "Rock" zu empfehlen?


 
Pink Floyd: Dark Side Of The Moon


----------



## CSOger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> So, viele Beiträge ohne Empfehlungen... was gibt's denn so aus der Richtung "Rock" zu empfehlen?



Könntest mal in die Lateralus von Tool reinhören.

Lateralus






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JCDjP4JnpGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder in die 10,000 Days reinhören,falls diese Art von Musik was für dich ist.

http://mixonline.com/recording/projects/audio_making_tools_days/


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Noch was zum Thema Rock:

Lou Reed / John Cale: Songs for Drella

Sensationell produziert und geile Mucke obendrein!


----------



## L-Patrick (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Danke für das vielen Antworten! 

Pink Floyd ist natürlich ein Klassiker. Wer die nicht kennt, der ... 

Das von CSO gefällt mir besonders gut. Ist etwas...rockiger, nicht so ruhig.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Fewjar (gesprochen wie Future), bestehend aus Felix Denzer und Jakob Joiko, machen elektronische Musik, die irgendwie sehr eingängige Melodien hat, dennoch aber abwechslungsreich arrangiert wurden. Ich mag diesen Stil und hab mir bei Amazon das Album zum Download besorgt. Beim Hören musste ich feststellen, dass das Album wirklich gut klingt und toll produziert ist. Leider ist auch hier der Loundness-Faktor vorhanden - schade! Dennoch kann ich es klanglich jedem empfehlen, der diese Art von Musik mag. 

*FewJar - AFewSides  *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bkq6knMQpU


----------



## -Fux- (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich habe die Remastered aus den 90ern und auch die 30th Anniversary zwar noch nicht gehört, bin aber froh dass ich das Original von 1983 besitze 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bärenstarke Scheibe, einzig "Foreign Affair" ist nicht so ganz mein Fall.


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



-Fux- schrieb:


> Ich habe die Remastered aus den 90ern und auch die 30th Anniversary zwar noch nicht gehört, bin aber froh dass ich das Original von 1983 besitze
> Bärenstarke Scheibe, einzig "Foreign Affair" ist nicht so ganz mein Fall.


 
...und genau das ist mein Lieblingslied auf der Scheibe! Ich habe leider nur die Remastered Version von 2000 und die ist leider schon sehr Loudness behaftet!


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Loudness behaftet!



Wohl kaum, eher schon dynamikkomprimiert. Unter Loudness versteht man was anderes und das wird eigentlich normalerweise nicht gemacht bei nem Remaster.


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

OK, dann ist der Begriff "Loudness War" irreführend oder bei Wiki falsch beschrieben!?


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> OK, dann ist der Begriff "Loudness War" irreführend oder bei Wiki falsch beschrieben!?


 
Ohne den Artikel jetzt ganz gelesen zu haben. Nö, der passt schon.

Aber der Begriff Loudness und der Begriff Loudness War haben nix miteinander zu tun. Ersteres beschreibt eine Funktion einiger Verstärker bei der um auch bei leisen Pegeln gut Musik hören zu können der Frequenzgang verbogen wird und so dem menschlichen Gehör bzw. seinen Schwächen entgegen kommt. 
Letzteres ist einfach eine überzogene Dynamikkompression. Überzogen deshalb, weil ohne Kompression keine Aufnahme vernünftig funktioniert und praktisch immer angewandt wird.


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Sorry, ich dachte im Zusammenhang mit einer CD wäre es für jeden klar, was ich meinte. Das es dann noch zur Verwechslungen mit dem Loudnessverfahren eines Verstärkers kommen konnte, habe ich nicht bedacht!


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Loudness War ist ja kein auf CDs beschränktes Phänomen.


----------



## -Fux- (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> ...und genau das ist mein Lieblingslied auf der Scheibe! Ich habe leider nur die Remastered Version von 2000 und die ist leider schon sehr Loudness behaftet!


 
Wenigstens sind wir uns einig, dass Crises ein spitzenmäßiges Album ist  

Klanglich ist die '83er Version auf jeden Fall eine Wucht ("Foreign Affair" eingeschlossen), meine liebsten Stücke sind "Crises" und "Taurus 3" ("Taurus 2" von der "Five Miles Out" ist auch ein wahrer Genuss!)


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

@Zappaesk: Ich geb's auf!


Zum Thema Rock habe ich noch ein sehr schönes Album von 1993 in meinem CD-Regal gefunden. Robert Plant, Mitbegründer von Led Zeppelin, hat '93 dieses Album rausgebracht, welches ich damals rauf und runter gehört habe. Bei diesem Album ist er wieder etwas zurück zu seinen musikalischen Anfängen gegangen. Übrigens spielt Nigel Kennedy (Violine) bei einigen Tracks mit. Produziert wurde das Album von ihm und Chris Hughes.

*
Robert Plant - Fate of Nations *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqPQmXzntXQ


----------



## -Fux- (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> @Zappaesk: Ich geb's auf!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Gmex_4hreQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dieser "laute Song" lässt sich nicht nur auf CDs pressen, sondern auch auf Vinyl. Dasselbe Master lässt sich natürlich auch für den digitalen Vertrieb nutzen, somit sind auch mp3 und selbst das hoch gelobte FLAC betroffen.


----------



## debalz (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ein Klassiker den ich und meine Gäste immer wieder gerne hören - verbreitet einfach eine gelassene und lebensbejahende Stimmung, zudem mit gutem Dynamikumfang in der 97´er Version
Buena Vista Social Club: Buena Vista Social Club (CD)


----------



## PCGH_Phil (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Pop geht dann und wann wohl auch ordentlich:

Damien Rice - O - Volcano
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd2uGIim7g4

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## PCTom (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Das verstehe ich unter außergewöhnlich guter Musik

natürlich wäre auch hier eine Scheibe besser aber die kann ich leider nicht verlinken


----------



## informatrixx (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Rebecca Pidgeon - Spanish Harlem 
finde ich auch nicht schlecht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKkeWt2MxWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



> Rebecca Pidgeon - Spanish Harlem
> finde ich auch nicht schlecht:


Die Tonträger der Frau Pidgeon sind grundsätzlich hervorragend produziert und, sofern man die Musik mag, ein Hochgenuss mit einem guten Kopfhörer. In dieser Kategorie spielen z.B. auch die Veröffentlichungen von Diane Krall oder Patricia Barber....


----------



## xpSyk (11. Juni 2014)

Der tolle OST zu einem eben so guten Spiel: http://store.supergiantgames.com/products/transistor-original-soundtrack-digital


----------



## PCGH_Phil (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



informatrixx schrieb:


> Rebecca Pidgeon - Spanish Harlem


 
Die ist einfach nur grandios. Eine der besten Aufnahmen die ich habe (SVCD). Leider passt die nicht so recht zu meinem (sehr breit gefächerten) Musikgeschmack.

Das hier auch nicht unbedingt, trotzdem super produziert (passt außerdem zum Wetter):

Gino D'Auri - Guajira Antiguan Flamenco Mystico
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55rfFdybssE

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## debalz (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

King Creosote & Jon Hopkins: Diamond Mine Special Edition (CD)

eine meiner Entdeckungen des Jahres, obwohl schon etwas älter (2012) - ruhige, besinnliche Platte, schöner Gesang - insgesamt mit durchschnittlichem bis gutem Dynamikumfang


----------



## BillDschirm (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Wer es noch nicht kennen sollte:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVnLon8TvXk&index=5&list=FLGcTaZT1aefPCiPbpeXo_ig

Überdruss ist, auch nach zig-maligem Hören, nicht entstanden; tolles Album.


----------



## PCTom (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Der tolle OST zu einem eben so guten Spiel: Transistor Original Soundtrack (Digital Download) - Supergiant Games



wow klingt irgentwie grob interessant mit DT 880 für soetwas sind glaube ich DT990 perfekt
obwohl einige Tracks sind OK
Water Wall gefällt sogar recht gut


----------



## xpSyk (15. Juni 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> wow klingt irgentwie grob interessant mit DT 880 für soetwas sind glaube ich DT990 perfekt obwohl einige Tracks sind OK Water Wall gefällt sogar recht gut



Du solltes wirklich mal das Spiel dazu spielen, da es ja anscheinend an dir vorbeigegangen ist. Dann bekommen die Tracks nochmal ein ganz neues Gefühl.


----------



## Greutel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Zwei Labels, von denen ausschließlich alles in wahnsinnsqualität produziert wird:

Chesky records
Stockfisch records

Meiner Meinung nach eine tolle Musikerin, deren Aufnahmen sehr gut sind: Diana Krall!


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Greutel schrieb:


> Zwei Labels, von denen ausschließlich alles in wahnsinnsqualität produziert wird:
> 
> Chesky records
> Stockfisch records


 
Die Klangqualität ist gut, bloß musikalisch habe ich von beiden Labels noch nix gehört was in irgendeiner Richtung interessant wäre. Das ist hifideles Onanieren, musikalisch ähnlich belanglos wie rosa Rauschen... Denen ist die Aufnahme wichtiger als die Musik und da hört dann der Spaß auf! Als abschreckendstes Beispiel sei da Sara K. genannt, die soweit ich weiß unter beiden Labeln veröffentlicht hat und eine Zeit lang auf jeder Hifi Messe und Vorführung zu hören war - ich verlasse dann den Raum, weil ich eine Anlage mit richtiger Musik beurteilen will.

Wenn man schon Labels nennt, die gute Produktionen abliefern, dann wäre z.B. ECM zu nennen, die im Jazzbereich einige richtungsweisende und stilprägende Künstler unter Vertrag haben/hatten und haufenweise wirklich wichtige und künstlerisch wertvolle Alben herausgebracht haben.


----------



## Greutel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Da hast du natürlich völlig recht - Diese ganzen "anspruchsvollen" "audiophilen" Leute, die sich für die besten Ohren überhaupt halten, Unsummen in ihre Anlagen stecken, deren Klang sie mit viel Geschwurbel anpreisen und das Musikhören für eine Ernste Sache halten haben alle einen Dachschaden.
Leider wird der Musikgenuss da eher als Statussymbol gesehen: "kuck mal, bei meiner Anlage hört man ganz leise ein Tambourin im Hintergrund, aber ich brauch noch Kabel aus Silber, dann wird die Räumlichkeit noch besser" - dumm nur, dass du leider mit der völlig falschen Einstellung Musik hörst, aber jedem das seine. Immerhin erhalten diese Deppen damit eine ganze Branche am Leben.
Hier ein Paradebeispiel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVdrURKqzII
Der gute Herr am anfang des Videos labert nur blödes Zeug, ist überheblich, hat aber wenigstens einen guten Musikgeschmack.. Auch wenn er sich vom 5/4-Takt verwirren lässt und völlig unrhythmisch mitwippt. Ein echter Kenner!

Ich bin auch in einigen HiFi-Foren unterwegs und über die geballte dummheit, vor allem in der High-End-Sparte, könnte ich mich noch ewig aufregen, aber das lasse ich jetzt sein.

Damit ich nicht komplett OT gehe, hier noch ein paar Tipps, die ich vor allem wegen der tollen Musik an sich mag, die aber auch exzellent aufgenommen wurden:

Ray Brown: Superbass 1&2 - drei der besten Jazzbassisten unserer Zeit - geht ab wie höllle 
Dire Straits: Dire Straits, Brothers in Arms etc. - Tolle Musiker, Tolle Musik, Tolle Aufnahmen, was will man mehr? Von "Brothers in arms" kann ich euch die originalaufnahme aus 1985 ans herz legen.
The Dave Brubeck Quartet: Time out - Revolutionärer Jazz mit genialen Musikern, Brubeck experimentiert fleißig mit unsymmetrischen Taktarten und es groovt wie sau!
John Eliot Gardiners Einspielung des Weihnachtsoratoriums von Johann Sebastian Bach ist auch exzellent gelungen, die Interpretation mit meiner Meinung nach genial gewählten Tempi, historischen Instrumenten, tollen Solisten und einem wahnsinnig guten Chor hat obendrein noch eine phänomenale Aufnahmequalität.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Greutel schrieb:


> dumm nur, dass du leider mit der völlig falschen Einstellung Musik hörst, aber jedem das seine.



Wieso höre ich mit der falschen Einstellung Musik?
Und ganz wichtig, wer legt fest was die richtige Einstellung zum Musik hören ist?


----------



## Greutel (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Das war nur meine eigene Meinung, und das kann jeder für sich selbst festlegen. Ich persönlich finde es einfach nicht gut, wenn gute Musik hergenommen wird und statt des Künstlers plötzlich die Anlage gewürdigt wird und die Musik nur zum testen und präsentieren genutzt wird.


----------



## ebastler (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Es hat beides seine Existenzberechtigung... 
Ich höre meist die Musik, die mir gefällt, obwohl die Anlage häufig nicht ausspielen kann, was sie denn könnte.
Einzig bei einigen Dire Straits und Pink Floyd CDs kann sie sich etwas austoben.

Zugleich würde mich aber auch genau etwas interessieren, das mir mal wirklich zeigt, was meine Anlage kann, unabhängig davon, ob es mich musikalisch inspiriert.

Ich finde, beides hat seine Existenzberechtigung, vor allem aber hat mMn keiner das Recht, zu entscheiden, was denn nun richtig und was falsch ist, in der Hinsicht...


----------



## Greutel (18. Juni 2014)

Die traurige Wahrheit ist aber doch, dass es Menschen gibt die nur das eine praktizieren, sprich komische Musik mit speziellen Effekten hören, an denen sie sich aufgeilen können. 
Ich mache das auch ab und zu sehr gerne, aber ständig?
Wie schon oben gesagt, das ist meine eigene Meinung und jeder kann machen was er will.


----------



## soth (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Du hast wahrscheinlich etwas falsch verstanden... Zappa hat gesagt, dass die beiden Label gute Qualität produzieren, seiner Meinung nach allerdings die musikalische Qualität der Interpreten zu Wünschen übrig lässt und er lieber schlechter produzierte, dafür musikalisch interessantere Dinge hört. Damit fällt er (eher) in die andere Kategorie...


----------



## Greutel (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ach so, jetzt versteh ichs! 
Um das klarzustellen: Keine meiner Aussagen war auf Zappa bezogen!!! Dass er da eine ähnliche Einstellung wie ich hat ist mir schon klar.
Ich habe ihm nur beigepflichtet, dass gut produzierte Musik ohne jeden Inhalt dämlich ist und bin dabei etwas in Rage geraten.
Nochmal: Ich habe mich damit NICHT!! auf Zappa bezogen!
Sorry wenn es so rüber kam, das würde einige Reaktionen hier erklären.


----------



## debalz (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Dr.Chesky's Sensational, Fantastic And Simply Amazing Binaural Sound Show (CD)

Hier gehts in erster Linie darum, zu hören was der KH bzw. die Anlage hinsichtlich Raumdarstellung kann...nice


----------



## Taitan (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich halte ihn für den besten Komponisten und Produzenten, der noch am Leben ist: Jóhann Jóhannsson
Wunderbare Klanglandschaften

Jóhann Jóhannsson - Escape - YouTube


----------



## -Fux- (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich bin der Meinung eine gute Anlage muss nicht zwangsläufig viel Geld kosten. Es lassen sich wirklich gute Stereo Kombinationen auch weit unter 1000€ zusammenstellen (meist gebraucht) 
Ich denke es verhält sich ähnlich wie bei so vielen Dingen, gut muss nicht teuer sein, wer aber auf das letzte bisschen "Qualität" besteht, bzw. das absolut beste will...
Ob eine 100.000€ Anlage wirklich so genial ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht, weder besitze ich eine, noch habe ich vor mir eine zuzulegen  Falls hier jemand eine besitzt, und mich mal zum probehören einladen will... 

Zum Video: Hörner können wirklich sehr beeindruckend sein! Ein Bekannter hat ein paar Viecher (eigenbau), wirklich nicht zu glauben was die Dinger können 


Ein weiterer, guter Soundtrack:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dahEIugyyYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Taitan (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Musik ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber von folgender Produktion bekomme ich regelmäßig Gänsehaut. Das Video ist eines der Besten in den letzten 5 Jahren:
Gesaffelstein | Pursuit on Vimeo

Etwas softer geht's im Synthpop zu - John Foxx inspirierte zahlreiche Musiker sich einen Synthesizer zuzulegen...und schuf das erste "richtige" Synthpop Album mit seiner Band Ultravox

http://youtu.be/1-yNw_U_Qgo

Als Meilenstein in der "alternativen" Musikproduktion gilt "The Downward Spiral" von Nine inch Иails. Unglaublich vollgestopfte Tonspuren - perfekt inszeniert und produziert. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Downward_Spiral

http://youtu.be/D5KlwGB9A5I


----------



## debalz (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Eine der besten Ideen die MTV jemals hatte waren die z.T. legendären unplugged Konzerte.
Auch dieses hier finde ich sehr schön
Lauryn Hill: MTV Unplugged No. 2.0 (2 CDs)
Album details - Dynamic Range Database
Lauryn Hills Stimme ist einfach klasse - insgesamt gute Klangqualität


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2014)

Ich habe Alanis Morisette MTV Unplugged hier. Musikalisch finde ich es toll, akustisch weiß ich immer noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Stellenweise klingt die CD recht gut, stellenweise mies. Leider.


----------



## debalz (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

ja, leider schwankt die Qualität der unplugged-Aufnahmen. Richtig High-End ist es nie, aber es gibt schon gute - neben der genannten Lauryn Hill ist z.B. das erste unplugged-Konzert von den Fantastischen Vier auch ganz gut aufgenommen..


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Eine mit der besten MTV Unplugged Aufnahmen ist meiner Meinung nach von Eric Clapton von 1992! Die ist dann auch schon im High-End Bereich angesiedelt!
Das Stück Tears in Heaven behandelt die Trauer nach dem Tod seines  Sohnes, der in New York aus einem  Fenster des 53. Stocks fiel.


*Eric Clapton - Unplugged





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrWk0sDwfig




*


----------



## Icedaft (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Wenn Du das schon gut findest ( ich zähle mich auch zu den Fans dieses Albums), dann sollte dieses Album ebenfalls nicht unerwähnt bleiben:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00005QDW2?pc_redir=1403997730&robot_redir=1


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Heute ist die Deluxe Edition von _Peter Gabriel - Back to Front_ angekommen und ich muss begeisternd feststellen, dass die zwei Audio CDs hervorragend aufgenommen wurden. Auch für Leute, die ihren Tiefbass mal testen wollen, könnte das was sein. _Digging in the dirt_ geht schon recht weit runter! 
*
Peter Gabriel - Back to Front*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## debalz (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Nach einigen Wochen mit dem guten AKG 612 Pro habe ich anlässlich dieser SACD (Norah Jones - Come away with me) : Norah Jones (geb. 1979): Come Away With Me (CD)
mal wieder den T1 aufgesetzt und war hin und weg - superbe Aufnahme, glasklare und gleichzeitig warme Stimme, Instrumente in allen Details hör- u. spürbar.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Packen wir den Thread mal wieder aus 

Bei mir dreht sich grade Schneeweiss presented by Oliver Koletzki  im virtuellen Laufwerk. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr zusammengestellter und gut produzierter Sampler mit für das Genre erstaunlich hoher Dynamik. Da schmeckt der Cocktail in der Sonne gleich noch ein bisschen besser . Hier mal zwei Beispiele: 

Teenage Mutants - Dignity [DR: 7]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oitmje_nD6s

Marlon Hoffstadt & HRRSN - Once Again (Oliver Koletzki Remix) [DR: 6]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo4SJAkDrKE

Schneeweiss II gibt's auch... gleich mal bestellt.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## drebbin (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hey Leute,

meine Freundin hat vorhin für ihren kleinen Bruder das aktuelle Album von Adel Tawil: Lieder,  gekauft - allerdings war das eine Fehlinvestition 
Nun hat sie mich gefragt ob ich das Album haben möchte.

Kennt jmd hier zufällig die Aufnahmequalität ?

MfG Drebbin


----------



## soth (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Nix für ungut, aber die Frage ist imho ziemlich witzlos. 
Dir gefällt die Musik/das Album gut? -> Solange es nicht mehrere Pressungen gibt ist die Aufnahmequalität der CD "egal".
Dir gefällt die Musik/das Album nicht? -> Frage ist sinnlos, weil vollkommen ohne Belang.

Ich höre/schaue gerade etwas Pink Floyd und zwar Live at Pompey
Pink Floyd / Live at Pompeii


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

The Cure - Pornography

Eins der düstersten Werke von The Cure, aus einer Zeit als Sänger Robert Smith , bedingt durch Drogenmissbrauch und Tourleben, total am Ende war und mit der Fertigstellung des Albums erschöpft zusammenbrach. Es muss damals für die Band eine sehr schwierige Zeit gewesen sein, was man an der Grundstimmung des Albums deutlich merkt. Nichtsdestotrotz wird diese Scheibe unter Fans oft als das beste Album bezeichnet. Die Klangqualität ist hier zwar nicht das Maß aller Dinge, aber die Dynamik ist ordentlich. Man merkt halt, dass es ein Album aus den 80ern ist...



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-GzAr70m5fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yls_lhHdfPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TyG3AtzN1OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






The Cure - Disintegration

Disintegration kam 8 Jahre später heraus und ist nicht mehr ganz so eindringlich wie Pornography, aber man merkt immernoch den ernsteren Grundton, der noch ein ganzes Stück entfernt von den poppigen Werken aus späteren Jahren ist. Für mich ist Disintegration neben Pornography das genialste Album von The Cure. Alleine schon vom Titeltrack bekomme ich jedes mal Gänsehaut, wenn ich es nach langer Zeit mal wieder höre. Das bekannteste Lied auf D. ist wohl "Lullaby", welches hier und da mal im Radio gespielt wird/wurde. Ich könnte kotzen, dass meine Cd am Rand einen Sprung hat... 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aVesAlrtNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_n2t7on6MR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EG0Q3kR7_9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WaldemarE (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Beim konvertieren meiner kompletten CD-Sammlung für meinen FiiO X3, hat sich eines meiner Lieblingsalben wieder aufgefunden Anthrax-We’ve Come for You All 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MMRgrZYzg4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FI83RFPXw5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (19. Juli 2014)

Für alle Liebhaber von gut produzierter elektronischer Musik:

www.nervoustestpilot.co.uk/album/frozen-synapse-red-ep

My Beautiful Escape währe btw. Auch perfekt für KH-Tests, da das Stück perfekt die Probleme von geschlossenen KH aufzeigt. 

Sogar der COP von Bayerdynamic ist nicht vor Vibrationen gefeit. 
(Interessanterweise aber links viel stärker wie rechts. )


----------



## WaldemarE (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Und noch was schönes gefunden ^^ ich liebe die Stimme von Daron Malakian






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezllK6tYgZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## obiwarn (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

@WaldemarE: scheinst nen guten Musikgeschmack zu haben, wobei Daron mir bei SOAD doch um einiges besser gefallen hat. Die ersten zwei Scheiben von System Of A Down waren schon recht geil.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvfhgH3RbzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für mich das Punk-Rock Album schlecht hin und sollte in keinem Plattenschrank fehlen.


----------



## ebastler (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es schon gepostet habe, aber diese CD ist meiner Meinung nach musikalisch ein Meisterwerk, und muss sich akustisch nicht vor der Qualität der Musik selbst verstecken.
Herrlich, einfach herrlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es schon gepostet habe, aber diese CD ist meiner Meinung nach musikalisch ein Meisterwerk, und muss sich akustisch nicht vor der Qualität der Musik selbst verstecken.
> Herrlich, einfach herrlich.


 
Die Musik ist sicherlich wegweisend gewesen. Alerdings gehts hier um Aufnahmequalität und da ist das Ding wirklich unterirdisch! Das ist kein Vorwurf, sondern unter anderem den Umständen geschuldet. Als junger Mann im Alleingang, ohne groß Budget unter primitivsten Bedingungen aufgenommen. Schade nur, dass der gute, als ihm dann bessere Bedingungen zur Verfügung standen nie mehr ein relevantes Solowerk gelungen ist.


----------



## debalz (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

http://www.amazon.de/Water-Gregory-Porter/dp/B003XIO3YU/ref=ntt_mus_ep_dpi_3

Gregory Porter - Water

Klasse Stimme/ Gesang und klanglich gute Produktion aus dem Bereich Soul/Jazz


----------



## WaldemarE (23. Juli 2014)

@Zappaesk
Es geht hier nicht nur um die Aufnahme Qualität sondern auch um Anspieltipps und wenn man hier etwas entdeckt was man noch nicht kannte es einem gefällt wieso nicht.


----------



## debalz (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> @Zappaesk
> Es geht hier nicht nur um die Aufnahme Qualität sondern auch um Anspieltipps und wenn man hier etwas entdeckt was man noch nicht kannte es einem gefällt wieso nicht.



Streng genommen stimmt das wenn man den Threadtitel liest, aber m.E. sollte der Schwerpunkt auf gut produzierter Musik liegen um sich vom "Now playing..."-Thread zu unterscheiden. Aber viele der hier geposteten Alben kommen ja schon in die Nähe audiophil produzierter Musik..


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> @Zappaesk
> Es geht hier nicht nur um die Aufnahme Qualität sondern auch um Anspieltipps und wenn man hier etwas entdeckt was man noch nicht kannte es einem gefällt wieso nicht.



Ne, lies doch mal den Anfangsthread! Zur Hilfe:



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Hier sollte dann aber auch nur wirklich gut produzierte Musik rein.



Das kann man zwar in verschiedene Richtungen auslegen, aber was hier zum Teil gepostet wird hat nun mit außergewöhnlich gut produzierter Musik z.T. nix zu tun. Die "Tubular Bells" sind da nur der Gipfel des Eisberges.

Wenn du einen Thread willst um deine Lieblingsmusik vorzustellen, dann müsste der von dir gstartet werden.


----------



## WaldemarE (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ja okay hast auch wieder recht sorry.


----------



## drebbin (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich muss dauz sagen das ich hier oft genug vorbeischaue um mir die hier Musikideen zu holen.
Da ich weis das hier auch eine hohe Aufnahmequalität wichtig ist schlage ich hier zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Wieder mal was aus der Elektro Abteilung: 

Younger Brother - The Last Days of Gravity

Ist ein Nebenprojekt von Elektro-Mastermind Simon Posford (Hallucinogen, Shpongle), bei welchem man den Goa- und Psytranceeinschlag deutlich heraushört, jedoch ohne den 4/4 Takt selbiger bzw. wiederum etwas lebendiger als die (meisten) Shpongle Werke. Was das o.g. Album meiner Meinung nach auszeichnet, ist nicht unbedingt die Dynamik (für Elektromusik ist ein Durchschnittswert von 9 sogar noch ok), sondern der einzigartige strange Charakter der einzelnen Stücke, gepaart mit unzähligen Loops, Klicks und Bleeps inkl. Gastsängern und diverser Samples. Teilweise ein wahres Fest an verschiedenen Effekten und Layern. Für Freunde vielschichtiger Elektromusik im unteren Midtempobereich ein empfehlenswertes Album zum Probehören!  Vielen Dank nochmal an Debalz für den Tipp! (Hätte ich auch selbst drauf stoßen können, ich Dummbatz...)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fH6IcqOjmiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UA3hZp90opY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## strongarrm (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich werde den Thread dann mal um ein wenig Klassik bereichern. 
Sigurd Jorsalfar von Edvard Grieg, sicherlich kennt manch einer den populären Homage March, wird nur selten gespielt und es liegen leider nur sehr wenige Gesamteinspielungen vor.
Die auch als SACD erhältliche Einspielung von Ole Kristian Ruud und dem Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra ist, von der Musik mal ganz geschwiegen, auch auf der technischen Seite eine hervorragende.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-wZiIS0F8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Selbiges trifft auch auf seinen Trauermarsch zu.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgRsR5A8PCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Irgendwie hab ich's bisher geschafft, an diesem Schmuckstück vorbeizustolpern 

Caroline No - Loveland - Sick of Home Blues

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep-rZkNlSTA

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## XyZaaH (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

The Last of Us:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_JiW6lIywA

Schade dass das Game PC exklusiv ist  Überlege mir gerade mir nur für das spiel und diesen atemberaubenden Soundtrack ne PS3 zu besorgen


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Du meinst ps3 exklusiv


----------



## XyZaaH (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Du meinst ps3 exklusiv


 
Ja  Shame on me 
das ändert aber nichts daran dass der soundtrack awesome ist


----------



## debalz (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Simply Red- Picture Book
Hab die mal wieder ausgegraben, der alten Zeiten wegen 
Habe tatsächlich als Teenie zu "Jericho" getanzt, war klasse - die CD ist von 1985 und ist alleine von der Aufnahme- u. Produktionsqualität sehr gut.
http://www.discogs.com/Simply-Red-Picture-Book/master/25886


----------



## Java_Jim (4. August 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hallo,
ich verfolge diesen Thread schon eine Weile lang, und es war auch was dabei was ich noch nicht kannte und mir gefallen hat 
Und ich stelle euch jetzt auch was vor: The Legend of Zelda - 25th Anniversary Special Orchestra CD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary Special Orchestra CD - YouTube

Den Link zur Dynamic Range Database hab ich euch auch rausgesucht (hab ich vorher nicht gekannt): Album details - Dynamic Range Database


----------



## WaldemarE (20. August 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Mal denn Fred wieder hoch holen und etwas Nostalgie ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. September 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Soooo ich hab auch mal wieder ein paar gute Aufnahmen unter den Laser genommen. 

Grrr! (Greatest Hits Blu-ray Audio): Amazon.de: Musik
Tonspuren:
2.0 PCM 96/24
2.0 DTS-HD MA 96/24
2.0 Dolby TrueHD 96/24
(DD und DTS Core für inkompatible Player ist auch noch drauf)

Wer hier abouluten Hochgenuss an Qualität erwartet, wird leider ein wenig enttäuscht. Es sind halt alte Stones Aufnahmen und die werden leider nicht besser von der Qualität her.(Musiktechnisch trotzdem sehr gut!) Lediglich die neuen Aufnahmen sind qualitätstechnisch erste Sahne! Track 46 und 49 z.B.. Wer das Album noch nicht hat sollte auf jeden Fall als Bluray Audio zuschlagen. Deutlich besser als die CD Version!


Hotel California [DVD-AUDIO]: Amazon.de: Musik
Tonspuren:
5.1 96/24
2.0 192/24
2.0 96/24 5.1 Stereo Downmix

Die 5.1 Spur ist sehr geil!


Toto IV: Amazon.de: Musik
Verlinkt ist die SACD Version, ich habe aber die DVD-Audio Version. Die gibt es wohl nur noch gebraucht.
Tonspuren DVD-A:
5.1 48/24
2.0 48/24 5.1 Stereo Downmix.

Klanglich sehr gut, sehr auf Raumklang getrimmt.


Die beiden DVD-Audios sollte man im 5.1 auf jeden Fall mit Fullrange Lautsprechern hören, da auch die Kanäle C, SR und SL Bass enthalten. Auf einem Satelliten System wird das sehr dünn und komisch klingen.


----------



## Greutel (20. September 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Rentiert sich sacd überhaupt für ne reine stereo-Anlage?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. September 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ja, wenn die Anlage hochwertig genug ist. Man kann ja einen Multiformatplayer kaufen, der sowohl SACD, DVD-Audio, Bluray-Audio, normale DVDs und Blurays und auch CDs spielen kann.  Ein reiner SACD Player lohnt meiner Ansicht nach nicht, weil es einfach viel zu wenige SACDs gibt.


----------



## DaxTrose (20. September 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Wer auf Latin und Samba mit elektrischen Einflüssen steht, dem kann ich diese Scheibe von 2006 ans Herz legen. 


*Bebel Gilberto - Momento*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (22. September 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Definitiv Ola Gjeilo mit dem Album "Stone Rose":

NORTH COUNTRY by Ola Gjeilo - YouTube

Habe ich auch SVCD da, kann sie aber, mangels Gerät, nicht abspielen. :/


----------



## Dustin91 (24. September 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9mGQU7rGGM

Der beste Part ist von 11:50 - 13:50.
Habe das nur einmal gehört und hatte sofort Gänsehaut. Einfach traumhaft!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (25. September 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Mir gefällt das Solo-Album von Anders Björler "Antikythera" recht gut.
Sehr sehenswertes Video, erinnert mich in Kombination mit der Musik sogar ein wenig an Pink Floyd.
Allerdings in Deutschland leider nicht (mehr ) ohne einschlägige Plugins zu sehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNOozJ5R2F8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (25. September 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

*Guns'N'Roses - Use Your Illusion II* (Ist allerdings auch von 1991, da gabs halt noch keinen Loudnesswar...)

dabei insbesondere bereits der erste Song Civil War. Vor allem gegen Ende ab 6:40 auf der CD Version geht er in einen Part über bei dem man wahnsinnig die Dynamik raushört..
Track 4: Knockin' On Heaven's Door dürfte einer der bekanntesten Songs der Welt sein. Auf dieser CD mit wunderschön klaren Gitarren. Schön auch Axl Roses Stimme, die Aufnahme gibt den Umfang sehr gut wieder.

Soweit ich das mit noch nicht sooo viel Audioerfahrung beurteilen kann, ein sehr gut aufgenommenes Album.

Edit: Soll als Vinyl nochmal ordentlich drauflegen. Befindet sich aber leider nicht in meinem Besitz/Eigentum.


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

So mal wieder ich, hab die alten CDs von meinem Vater mal alle in FLACs konvertiert und bin dabei auf
*Dire Straits - Money For Nothing* gestoßen. (1988)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qVRcjmgxJEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wahnsinn wie genial die Scheibe abgemischt ist. Kein Loudnesswarbullshit, sondern einfach nur Top Qualität. Gerade das Solo am Beginn von Money For Nothing geht voll ab und hört sich einfach wunderbar an.
Aber auch schon Sultans of Swing ist echt ein Erlebnis. Kann das ganze Album nur empfehlen und normalerweise höre ich deutlich härteren Rock/Metal.


----------



## Greutel (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ganzes Album: Brothers in arms. Sowohl musikalisch als auch Aufnahmetechnisch genial!
War übrigens eins der ersten digital (also für cd) produzierten Alben überhaupt!
Empfehlenswert ist aber nur die Originalversion von 1985, der Rest ist meistens remastered und "loudness-wahn-mäßig".


----------



## max310kc (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHXyHhngef4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



echt tolle akustische live-Aufnahme und definitv eine meiner liebsten cd's


----------



## PCGH_Phil (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

@*max310kc*

Sehr cool, hab ich mir direkt mal bestellt. 

Danke übrigens, dass ihr den Thread immer wieder ausgrabt und nicht verkommen lasst. Hier findet sich immer wieder was.. 

Hier ist mal wieder was von mir. Klingt irgendwie ein bisschen wie 6.00-Uhr-morgens-Rausschmiss-Musik, hat aber definitiv was:

Sarah Nixey - Silk Threads
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quu-_P-9cZg

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## coroc (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



max310kc schrieb:


> echt tolle akustische live-Aufnahme und definitv eine meiner liebsten cd's


 Die hab ich auch schon, hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt 

Ich hatte mir neulich auch eine CD gekauft und zwar: The Jelly Jam

Ich hab sie gestern mal angehört und war echt überrascht.

I can´t help you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XwsO0VrqE8

The Jelly Jam: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2ir17-94eM

ICh weiß nicht ganz, wie ich die Musik beschreiben soll, am besten einfach eins der beiden Lieder anhören.


----------



## D0pefish (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Zwei Studio-Alben der 90'er, die ich bis heute als sehr gut produziert einstufe sind:
Senser - Stacked Up
OutKast - ATliens





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bVjIDr_GOBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Von CD oder LP natürlich aussagekräftigter als YT-Videos. Gerade bei OutKast hört man gut, dass mit dem Bekanntheitsgrad die Qualität nachlässt. Danach kam fast nur noch inhaltsloser Müll aus der Mainstream-Retorte, der sich obendrein besser verkauft hat und Preise eingefahren hat, wo ich nur Gülletransporter gesehen habe. Da macht es dann im Studio auch keiner mehr fett.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich glaube Daxtrose hat es schonmal weiter vorne erwähnt: Eric Clapton - Unplugged
Eine wirklich ausgezeichnete Aufnahme in hervorragender Klangqualität. Ich habe die CD sogar als originale '92er Ausgabe für einen Schnapper von 6€ neu bekommen. 


Meine neueste Errungenschaft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haddad / White / Sherman - Explorations in Space and Time
Ein von Chesky Records produziertes Jazz-Percussion-Werk dreier Musiker, die sich in einer Kirche hingesetzt und ohne großes Proben drauf los gespielt haben. Ist mal was anderes - sicherlich nicht für jeden Tag, aber außergewöhnlich und gut durchhörbar. Durch die binaurale Aufnahme entsteht hier eine geniale räumliche Darstellung der Klänge. Es das wohl technisch beste Album in meinem Fundus bisher.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Eines meiner Lieblingsalben überhaupt!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQXzT3RtMSQ


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. November 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

*ausgrab*

Nicht verkommen lassen 

Ich hab immer noch nicht allzu viel gute Musik aus meinem bevorzugten Genre gefunden... Ist allerdings auch schwer zu finden. Ich schmeiß mal Haken in den Raum, obwohl mir das tendenziell etwas zu progressive ist. Immerhin ist die Richtung okay und die Produktion ist ziemlich anständig:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIY4X8yi5Oo#t=628


----------



## Dustin91 (4. November 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQiNVk_u0po


----------



## PCGH_Phil (5. November 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> ...


 
Das hat man nun von den ganzen Badewannen-Abstimmungen: Viel zu hoher Fokus auf den Mitten und immer noch Loudness 

Ist nett, aber klingt einfach nicht natürlich.

Wenn du Pop plus Klassik magst, schau dir mal das an (richtig miese Quali, ich werd's die Tage mal ordentlich hochladen, wenn die sackteure CD, die hoffentlich den Preis wert war, hier angekommen ist)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu5K6wstLDQ

Lindsey wollte da übrigens mal mitspielen 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## cap82 (5. November 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich höre immer wieder gerne Joel Xavier's "Silence" von der Red Hot Audiophie Master CD.

Ein leicht abgewandeltes Stück:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=byr_Cdpz1uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Witcher (6. November 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Auch wenns offiziell erst morgen kommt ( dank Amazon und DHL schon heute): 

* Pink Floyd : The Endless River*

Ist Musikalisch wieder erste Sahne


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Was ich nur empfehlen kann, gab es neulich kostenlos: Die Super Audio Collection Vol. 7

Hab mich darauf bei Linn etwas umgeschaut und mir gleich noch "The Avison Ensemble: Vivaldi: Concerti Opus 8" und "Dunedin Consort: Mozart: Requiem (Reconstruction of first performance)" gekauft, hab alles als 24 Bit /192 kHz FLAC runtergeladen.

Ich habe noch nie so gute Aufnahmen gehört. Bin immer noch sprachlos wenn ich das anmache. Unglaublich genau, mit hoher Dynamik und das Imaging der Instrumente und Gesangsstimmen ist wahnsinn, man kann da selbst mit meinem Spirit One S die einzelnen Sänger genau orten. 

Dazu sind die Enselmbles und Orchester die bei Linn einspielen auch weltklasse


----------



## Icedaft (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## cap82 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Stimmt, von der Linn Webseite hab ich auch schon einiges geladen!
Absolut empfehlenswert, da ab und zu mal vorbei zu schauen! Auch jetzt um die Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## WaldemarE (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

So jetzt hab ich denn beweis, das meine Frau nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat! 

Das gabs zum Nikolaus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Perfekte Mukke zum Zahlenjonglieren und Benchmarks auswerten... (die neuen dynamischen Benchmarks sind reichlich gewöhnungsbedürftig )

Klingt reichlich poppig, hat aber eine nette Dynamik und keine nervige Loudness-Abstimmung 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO3J12uQIXI

[EDIT:] Das Youtube-Video ist übrigens deutlich lauter abgestimmt als die CD... (?)

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Icedaft (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Absolut geil abgemischt. Eine Flasche Johny Walker und ein par gute Kumpels dazu, fertig ist der gelungene Chill-Abend:

Get Up! (Limited Deluxe Edition) https://www.amazon.de/dp/B009ICQ6KO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_z.dMub184VM7J


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Sagt mal, kommt das nur mir so vor, oder scheppert Making Movies der Dire Straits in den Höhen gewaltig?
Habe jetzt die Erstausgabe auf CD, eine der Erstausgaben (kp welche) als Schallplatte, und einen mp3 Rip der obigen CD probegehört, und bei allen Dreien habe ich ab einem gewissen pegel das Gfeühl, mir springen die Membranen ins Gesicht...
Schade, da ich das Album echt mag.


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Für mich eines der besten Alben letztes Jahr:

*Ásgeir - In the silence*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2QkS3Thm0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gurkenbeat (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Das neue Asaf Avidan Album (Gold Shadow) ist auch ganz nett, denke auch nicht ganz so gruselig produziert :O (es hätte aber wohl besser sein können).


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



gurkenbeat schrieb:


> Das neue Asaf Avidan Album (Gold Shadow) ist auch ganz nett, denke auch nicht ganz so gruselig produziert :O (es hätte aber wohl besser sein können).



Du postest ein Album, das "nicht ganz so gruselig produziert ist" in diesem Thread, in dem es um außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik geht?!


----------



## gurkenbeat (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich fands von der Musik gut  es heißt ja Anspieltipps bzw. ... Es würde wohl eher unter Anspieltipps laufen . 
Man kann es denke ich trotzdem ganz gut hören, es ist nur generell etwas Laut.


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Wenn die Aufnahme etwas laut ist, heißt das, dass es per Loudness angehoben wurde... Das killt den Dynamikumfang leider ziemlich... 
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, was das soll. Ich mein, es gibt die absolut unhörbaren Negativbeispiele (Metallicas Death Magnetic zum Beispiel, da rollen sich die Zehennägel und Membranen um didie Wette auf), aber auch sonst so viele sonst saubere Aufnahmen, die damit zerstört werden...

Reinhören werde ich aber mal, danke für den Tipp


----------



## DaxTrose (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Zu diesem Thema zitiere ich einfach mal Phils Startbeitrag und möchte euch bitten, wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen! 



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> ...Eine gute Anlage ist schließlich einigermaßen sinnlos, wenn sie nicht mit entsprechendem Material gefüttert wird.
> 
> *Hier sollte dann aber auch nur wirklich gut produzierte Musik rein.*
> ...


----------



## clown44 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich habe hier mal Oonagh mit Orome im Angebot:




__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1bc1xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich hab auch mal wieder etwas:

Ein leider außerhalb Bayerns nicht so bekannter Kabarettist ist Willy Astor.
Das der Mann allerdings wahnsinnig toll Gitarre spielen kann wissen noch weniger.

Die Sound of Islands CDs sind jedenfalls alle bombastisch und nur zu empfehlen. 
Hab leider keine andere Aufnahme als diese Willy Astor - Nautilus | The Sound of Island - YouTube  gefunden, die nichtmal im Ansatz den Dynamikumfang und das Klangvolumen des Stücks wiedergibt.


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Dredg - The Ornament (Alternate Version) - YouTube

Dredg - The Ornament

Generell lohnen sich die Alben El Cielo, Catch Without Arms und das bereits von Phil gepostete The Pariah, The Parrot, The Delusion (Cartoon Showroom bspw.).

VG,
criss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



ICE_BREAKER schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal wieder etwas:
> 
> Ein leider außerhalb Bayerns nicht so bekannter Kabarettist ist Willy Astor.
> Das der Mann allerdings wahnsinnig toll Gitarre spielen kann wissen noch weniger.
> ...



Stimmt der hat´s drauf aber das kommt in kaum Video wirklich rüber wenn man Konzerte kennt. Was auch gut passen würde wäre Andreas Vollenweider


----------



## illousion (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich kann hier zweierlei anbieten:
 Savant (Inselbegabt; bringt zwischen 2 - 3 Alben pro Jahr; Alles Rauschfrei)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7JqLWREdicM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und Bonobo (Qualität der Stimmaufnahmen von Lied zu Lied schwankend):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jfHalX5atA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(auf platte habe ich da kein Rauschen, komischer Upload  )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ua2loiGHZ38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Stimmt der hat´s drauf aber das kommt in kaum Video wirklich rüber wenn man Konzerte kennt. Was auch gut passen würde wäre Andreas Vollenweider



Ich find halt der Astor schaffts unglaublich krass die Stimmung des Publikums zu kontrollieren und einen mitzureißen...auf der einen Seite so total ruhige aber faszinierende und trotzdem spannende Tracks die einen trotz des wohlfühlfeelings bei der Stange halten und auf der anderen Seite aber auch richtig fetzige Sachen...


----------



## debalz (8. März 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

What's Going On Original recording reissued, Original recording remastered Edition by Gaye, Marvin (1998) Audio CD: Amazon.de: Musik

Habe die Version von 1993, hört sich einfach klasse an - abgesehen davon ein Meilenstein der Musikgeschichte.


----------



## DaxTrose (20. März 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Sehr ehrlich aufgenommene Scheibe. Das Ganze ohne Loudnesswar und somit sehr dynamisch. Klingt nach 70er Jahre und hört sich meiner Meinung nach an, wie eine Mischung aus alten Genesis, Pink Floyd und Mike Oldfield Stücken.  Kann ich nur jedem mal ans Herz legen, der diese Musik mag.


*Steven Wilson - Hand. Cannot. Erase. (Deluxe Edition)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_eDYrCyfR4
*


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. April 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Paper Aeroplanes hat vor ein paar Tagen das neue Album "Joy" veröffentlicht.
Ich finde es super!
Vielleicht gefällt es euch ja auch ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OOZvgjV_AMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SgIZJAZBOn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XyZaaH (21. April 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich bumpe hier mal wieder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2cGxy-ZHIs
lied unbedingt bis zum ende hören


----------



## LARams (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Interessanter Thread, der einzuschlafen droht...

Aus dem Hard'n'Heavy-Bereich gibt es leider nicht besonders viele wirklich gut produzierte Alben, aber ein paar weniger bekannte Bands haben mit relativ kleinem Budget erstaunlich ausgewogen klingende Werke geschaffen.

Zum Beispiel Armored Saint - Symbol of Salvation (1991), hier der Opener Reign of Fire:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhJuVyJDvMc

Virgin Steele - Life Among the Ruins (1993), Love Is Pain (catchy, cheesy, Whitesnake-Schlagseite, aber schöner Klang):


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgkKEc13IWg


Badlands - Badlands (1989), High Wire (Led Zeppelin lassen grüßen):


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6LXVqetMeo


Ich hätte die Videos gern hier eingebettet, aber leider weiß ich nicht wie. Andererseits liest das hier wahrscheinlich eh niemand mehr!


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hard'n'Heavy find ich gut! Gerne mehr in die Richtung!


----------



## Taitan (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich bin nicht der größte Marilyn Manson Fan, aber das neue Album "The Pale Emperor" finde ich exzellent produziert und arrangiert. Dieses "WoW!" hatte ich seit "Mechanical Animals" nicht mehr. The Pale Emperor steht hier mittlerweile als weißes Doppelvinyl im Plattenschrank. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tj_wLAjuwRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaxTrose (19. September 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich hole diesen schönen Thread mal wieder nach oben! Und zwar mit Imogen Heap. Nicht umsonst war sie beim *Sennheiser Reshaping Excellence *zur Vorstellung des neuen Referenzkopfhörers von Sennheiser. Aber das wird wohl eine andere Geschichte!  --> 40.000 €uro Kopfhörer!

*Imogen Heap - Sparks





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=y7FhBiF5_ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQAPa1zIqbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Check: https://www.youtube.com/user/imogenheap


----------



## Ion (20. September 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Du stehst auf Rammstein, Socken und bayrische Pop-Musik? Kannst du haben 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zf--ISBmLno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finde das Teil mal richtig geil abgemischt


----------



## FR4GGL3 (21. September 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Achtung Binsenweisheiten, weil von HiFi Verrückten seit Jahr und Tag beim Anlagentest genutzt:
- Nils Lofgren - Acoustic Live
- Chris Jones (im Grunde alles von Stockfish Records) - Roadhouses and Automobiles
- Dire Straits Alben aus den 1980ern. NICHT die mit dem "Remastered" Schriftzug auf dem CD-Case
- Pink Floyd - The Wall. Aber hier auch nicht die 2011er remastered, sondern besser die 1994er (nach meinem Geschmack beurteilt).
- Rage Against The Machine - erstes Album ohne Namen (Cover zeigt einen Mönch, der sich selbst anzündet). 
- Michael Jackson - Thriller
- Peter Ratzenbeck - Franz Bodschengls
- Reinhard Mey - Flaschenpost (hier insbesondere "das Narrenschiff")


----------



## Körschgen (21. September 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Nahezu alle Mastering von DCC Gold.
Ich mag besonders die Pink Floyd - Wish you were here und die The Doors.


----------



## CSOger (23. September 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

S.M.V.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMV_(band)

Leute die selbst Bass spielen sollten die drei "Jungs" sowiso kennen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOyQtoz3lI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Taitan (27. September 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Max Richter: Vivaldi The Four Seasons Recomposed 

Max Richter hat sich der wahnwitzigen Aufgabe gestellt die kompletten "Vier Jahreszeiten" neu zu komponieren und einspielen zu lassen. Herausgekommen ist eines der schönsten Musikstücke, die ich je gehört habe. Die Produktion erfolgte natürlich bei der Deutschen Grammophon - qualitativ können die beiden Schallplatten überzeugen. 

https://youtu.be/WaCib0B8T24


----------



## Duvar (29. September 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfjD-DQ5REk


----------



## Berky (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Wieso klingt das Kavinsky Album so schrecklich höhen betont und bassarm? Ohne am EQ zu drehen tun die meisten Lieder meinen Ohren weh.
Wenn ich böse sein soll, würde ich sagen das Album wurde mit Beats Kopfhörern produziert, mit neutralen Kopfhörern ungeniesbar. Sonst geiles Album.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wPOdxTnZc1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Körschgen (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Jo Kavinsky ist ganz gut, vermutlich ebenfalls bekannt "Justice".
Sowieso tummeln sich auf ed banger records ne menge Talente.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Eine der besten Orchestralen versionen solcher Musik die ich kenne für Superheldenfreunde:
https://www.highresaudio.com/artist.php?abid=130142

Und für alle die ein paar Klassiker der Filmmusik schätzen gibts hier für nen Zehner eine mMn sehr sehr gut produzierte Version:
https://www.highresaudio.com/artist.php?abid=293982


----------



## Johnny_Burke (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wERU4NiAtlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eines der Lieder die Swans inspiriert haben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AbCqkpJOtCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Agalloch - ein Traum. Da soll mal einer sagen Black Metal sei nicht harmonisch. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m5SyBIoMwsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Can - Krautrock. Was soll man noch dazu sagen?


----------



## Icedaft (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ein Sender der eine sehr ordentliche Qualität bietet: Audiophile Live | Livestream per Webradio hÃ¶ren

Die gespielten Musikrichtungen muss man mögen, für Die, die solcher Musik etwas abgewinnen können, eine schöne Quelle wie ich finde.


----------



## rngt (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Pink Floyd - The Wall [Japan HDCD]
Chris Rea - Road to Hell


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

So, ich hab auch mal wieder was...

Best of... [DVD-AUDIO]: Amazon.de: Musik
Fehlen leider ein paar gute Songs aber gar nicht übel. Mit viel Dynamik abgemischt.

Moment of Glory (Sacd)/Ltd - Scorpions, Berliner Philharmoniker: Amazon.de: Musik
Achtung SACD! Klingt mal wieder sehr erfrischend anders.

Love Special Edition (CD + DVD): Amazon.de: Musik
Diese Scheibe allerdings als DVD-Audio. Erstaunlich was die da aus den alten Aufnahmen nochmal rausgeholt haben!


----------



## dertyp (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Timbaland - Shock Value 1   2007 
Busta Rhymes - The Big Bang  2006
Bob Marley - Babylon by Bus  1978

Das fällt mir jetzt so spontan ein gibt da aber noch mehr.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Dann hol' ich den Thread mal in das Jahr 2016. 

Summer 1 | Recomposed by Max Richter: Vivaldi, The Four Seasons





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EcsM4HUEwVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZwU-7J_Hkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gänsehaut garantiert


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Zurück in die 80er! Ich war gerade auf dem Dachboden und habe in meiner CD Sammlung gestöbert. Dabei habe ich diese CD wieder entdeckt, und als FLAC auf meinen Rechner übertragen! Tolle Aufnahme von 1989. Gerade die trockenen Bässe und die sehr gut aufgelösten Instrumente sind echt erwähnenswert. 


*The B52's - Cosmic Thing





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=7yawBHSKHzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 *


----------



## Definder (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Mal ein positives Beispiel der "neueren" Zeit, bin vor Weihnachten zufällig über die Band gestolpert (seltsam wie ich die jahrelang übersehen konnte) und habe auf einer langen Autofahrt dann große Augen gemacht, da die CD so unheimlich gut geklungen hat:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DelhLppPSxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Album hat für die heutige Zeit eine fast schon gute DR mit ~10. Tatsächlich ist die Single Hail to the King die Ausnahme mit einer geringen DR von 9. 
Trotzdem, nach dem Desaster von F.E.A.R (Papa Roach) und Immortalized (Disturbed) war ich froh mal wieder ein paar Songs zu hören die nicht absichtlich hinter ihren Möglichkeiten zurück bleiben.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich kann zwar nicht das ganze Album verlinken, aber exemplarisch einen Song:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4icTtEu-cs

Natürlich kommt die Qualität des YT-Videos nicht an die FLAC-Dateien ran, welche ich mir gerade über den FiiO E10K und die Abacus C-Box 2 reinziehe 
Aber das Album Parachutes von Coldplay kann ich dennoch wärmstens empfehlen.
Habe leider nicht die größte bzw. kaum Ahnung von Hi-Fi und audiophilem Hören, aber das klingt mMn schon sehr gut produziert, was die Abtrennung und Ortung der einzelnen Instrumente etc. angeht.
Gilt auch, wenn ich meine BD DT990 Pro nutze. Klingt einfach fabulös


----------



## Healrox (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hat zufällig einer von Hozier das selbstbetitelte Album daheim?
Das hat mir mal wieder Lust gemacht, Kopfhörer aufzusetzen und nur Musik zu hören.
Aber was ist denn mit der Stimme los?
Bei "Someone New" hört man es besonders gut, aber es zieht sich durch das ganze Album. Die Stimme klingt so krass komprimiert, grad wenn er lauter singt, das ich fast schon denke, das das Absicht ist. Als ob die Stimme wie ne Gitarre durch nen Overdrive gelaufen ist, um sie leicht zu verzerren.
Aber das macht doch keiner. Klingt doch kacke!


----------



## Topper_Harley (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Hab ma kurz reingehört.

Du hast recht, bei Someone New, wenn er "Fall in love" singt. 

So dermaßen übersteuert, da stimmt was nicht.

Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht gewollt. Nur mieserabel abgemischt


----------



## cap82 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Da hänge ich mich doch auch mal wieder ran :

Friend  n Fellow - Covered

Hier ein Titel daraus:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DSAvVozLBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Bin hier grad gelandet,und mach mal weiter...

Marek Hemmann  -  In Between

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mks-GWdT-Ok



Pupkulies & Rebecca  -  Tibau

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVTiXadH4VY


Bitteschön

PS: Spera Txuba ist auch recht schön (Tibau Album)


----------



## Harlekin1781 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpfbcXTeo8&index=2&list=PLYWmtN3eLBncGNkrcn0MetozKWU09pxLo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTWSXhMKX4I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibxxkNRumN4

alles nicht ganz neu aber ich mag´s 

mfg.Harle


----------



## Euda (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Altes von Zappa, natürlich allerlei von Pink Floyd, mindestens das Debütalbum von Rage Against The Machine, Steve Stevens (man mag seinen Solo-Stil hassen oder vergöttern, doch das Album 'Atomic Playboys' klingt brachial!).

Am Gestrigen hab ich mir noch Emerson, Lake and Palmer angehört. Das zwanzigminütige "Tarkus" sollte niemandem entgehen, der von Progrock nicht total abgeneigt ist. Geniale Musik!


----------



## Meroveus (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Chris Isaak - Wicked Game

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7IyDzS0wRk


----------



## MasterOlf (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Rusty Nails von Moderat. Auch sehr schön zum wegdriften


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Artet das jetzt in einem Lieblingslied-Thread aus?
Hier geht es nicht um jedes x-beliebige Lied, sondern um technisch (!) gut produzierte Musik und nicht um subjektiv bewertete gute Musik.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich habs mal als Text gepostet, aber hier zum anklicken (CD ist trotzdem wesentlich besser):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s6_B1AB9nu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und hier einer der besten Gitarristen die ich je hören durfte (RIP Chris Jones) - in Verbindung mit einer meiner Lieblingsstimmen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GoRnznoQj8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



All day long:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-h6MoF7HLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Harlekin1781 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Artet das jetzt in einem Lieblingslied-Thread aus?
> Hier geht es nicht um jedes x-beliebige Lied, sondern um technisch (!) gut produzierte Musik und nicht um subjektiv bewertete gute Musik.



Na wenn das so ist Take This  :  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS6JV-veVAE           <-------------Gregory Porter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrHPnnvNjFs                   <----------Candy Dufler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPfHQ4MyNL8            <------------ Sven Väth


----------



## rolfrandann (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Beck: Morning Phase
saubere Mix mit sehr schönem Hall. Die Musik ist auch ganz "nett". 
Bob Ludwig hat für das Mastering auch einen Grammy bekommen.


----------



## max310kc (2. März 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ohne jetzt mal nen speziellen Track nennen zu wollen: 

obwohl ich bis jetzt nur einen mp3-Durchgang des neuen Anthrax- Albums "For All Kings" gehört habe muss ich mal anerkennend sagen, dass die Produktion mal in eine gute Richtung geht. 
SIcherlich 10 mal weniger totkomprimiert und dumpf als mindestens 80% der letzten Alben, die ich zuletzt probegehört habe.


----------



## MasterOlf (3. März 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Push pull von purity ring
Wunder bar abgemischt und auf einer gescheiten Anlage ein Genuss


----------



## Zappaesk (3. März 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



max310kc schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt mal nen speziellen Track nennen zu wollen:
> 
> obwohl ich bis jetzt nur einen mp3-Durchgang des neuen Anthrax- Albums "For All Kings" gehört habe muss ich mal anerkennend sagen, dass die Produktion mal in eine gute Richtung geht.
> SIcherlich 10 mal weniger totkomprimiert und dumpf als mindestens 80% der letzten Alben, die ich zuletzt probegehört habe.



Zu "gut produziert" ist das aber noch ein weites Stück weg. Es ist nur nicht mehr so schlimm wie früher...

Wer mal wirklich ne Top Aufnahme hören will - die meisten hier genannten sind das nicht und fallen eher in den Bereich Lieblingsmusik - der sollte mal Harry Belafontes "Belafonte at Carnegie Hall" anhören. Die Aufnahme ist von 1959(!) und ist wirklich großartig. Auch die Platte "Returns at Carnegie Hall" ist absolut herausragend aufgenommen. Rein Aufnahmetechnisch geht heute - trotz allem technischem Fortschritt - auch nicht wirklich mehr. 

Ich habe meterweise Platten und CDs, aber nur ganz wenige, die sich diesbezüglich mit den alten Aufnahmen messen lassen können.


----------



## cap82 (3. März 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Kann ich absolut bestätigen, die Scheibe habe ich seit ein paar Wochen, echt ein Genuss!

Wer auf Klassik steht kann sich mal Erich Kunzel/Cincinatti Pop Orchestra's Version von Tchaikovsky's - 1812 Overtüre anhören.
Die Aufnahme bekommt gegen Ende eine Dynamik, die einem das Mark in den Knochen zusammentreibt..
Wenn die Pauken einsetzen und darauf die Kanonenschläge.. Holla die Waldfee..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nMkC07PmaWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Alannah Myles - Black Velvet





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x4ot0gj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. August 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich hab auch mal wieder was feines: Reckless (30th Anniversary, Blu-Ray Audio) - Bryan Adams: Amazon.de: Musik

In 5.1 Fullrange *SEHR* geil, die Rear Kanäle werden sehr gut und kreativ eingesetzt! Leider nur wenig Tracks drauf.


----------



## Taitan (28. August 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Kennt hier jemand Ben Frost? Musikalisch eher nichts für die Masse, aber dennoch vielleicht mal einen Blick über den eigenen Tellerrand wert?
Ben Frost - Stomp - YouTube

Hier ein kleines Interview zu seinen Produktionstechniken ... wie man so organisch "traditionelle"Instrumentalaufnahmen in den modernen, digitalen Workflow integriert.
Two and a Half Questions With Ben Frost – Headphone Commute


----------



## MetallSimon (29. August 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich hab auchmal was Nicolas Jaar Top 10 tracks - YouTube

und Yao Si Ting  ♥ Speak Softly, Love ♥ - YouTube


----------



## Tilfred (5. September 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Deep Purple-Made in Japan Remastered 

Nach wie vor eines der besten live Alben.

Und auch wenn ich die Spacken nicht mehr leiden kann Metallica-Metallica das "schwarze Album"

Nicht nur gut aufgenommen sondern eines der wenigen Alben, wie auch Dire Straits-Brothers in arms, bei denen ich mir fast alle Songs geben kann.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. September 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Joachim Kühn New Trio: Beauty And Truth

Richtig geil produziert, musikalisch großartig.

Habe ich bislang auf 4 verschiedenen Anlagen unterschiedlicher Machart und Qualitätsstufen gehört, es klingt sogar im Auto geil!


----------



## Berky (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=199&v=jdS64kd4rcY

Kommentar von unten, die CD kann ich leider nicht anbieten.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

WTF... Das ging jetzt aber deutlich am Thema vorbei!


----------



## Ericius (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV9fqP8IS3E Als Musikproduktionen noch Dynamik hatten... Wohl das erste komplett digital aufgenommene Album überhaupt. Da kann der Mainstream auch fast 40 Jahre später nicht mithalten.


----------



## Berky (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Für Zappeask





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCcRX3D-cf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich zwei Alben von Ihr und es hört sich sehr sauber an, vor allem der Gesang.


----------



## JackA (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Eine meiner Favoriten 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hPvFxbnPr1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ein sehr unbekanntes Cover:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70bG0uHUfGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v-8qj8xP7C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vltC-O7PDYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPX0rvsQ-4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HE4cDXoml_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
Ohne Worte, Augen schließen und entspannen​


----------



## Berky (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Stimme hört sich wegen der kleinen Zeitverzögrung ein wenig künstlich an, weil sie sich überschneiden, ansonsten Top Aufnahme.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_GCXogpRW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cap82 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Eric Clapton - Slowhand at 70 Live at Royal Albert Hall - Driftin' Blues

Richtig abgefahrene Scheibe..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CyKLcQq7WeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ericius (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Wie für den X2 gemacht <3 Aber klar, "warm".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVvZ_My1GlQ


----------



## Gast20180319 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Allan Taylor - Kerouac's Dream

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNMbpqXyUhI


----------



## cap82 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Diana Krall - Temptation





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5uJnrzbUxNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (1. März 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRRg1D0r-zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HAWX (3. März 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Chris Jones - I dont know why  Bei Youtube natürlich eher begrenzte Qualität aber mal woanders reinhören lohnt sich.

YouTube


----------



## DaxTrose (30. März 2018)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

*Mayer Hawthorne - Man About Town*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als Anspieltip "Lingerie & Candlewax" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuBlCRYE4rQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

